#ubuntu-no 2011-01-03
<Singularitet> Gmorgen
<Singularitet> Hei, holder på med å installere UbuntuServer 10.10.64 her nå, og har fått ett problem..
<Berge> 10.10.64, faktisk.
<Singularitet> 64bits da
<Singularitet> 7.     Use the rest of the free space on the drive and choose Continue, then Primary.
<Singularitet> 8.     As with the swap partition, select the "Use as:" line at the top, changing it to "physical volume
<Singularitet> for RAID". Also select the "Bootable flag:" line to change the value to "on". Then choose "Done
<Singularitet> setting up partition".
<Singularitet> jeg får ikke endra "Oppstartsflagg" til "On"
<Berge> Hva skal du nå med det?
<Berge> Den siste bootloaderen som brydde seg, var antagelig DOS'.
<Berge> Selv ikke Windows trenger det.
<Singularitet> ikke vet jeg, bare følger installasjonsguiden til punkt og prikke jeg
<Berge> Den har jeg aldri lest.
<Singularitet> så den kan være "av" da mener du?
<Berge> Men ja, du trenger altså ikke det.
<Singularitet> den er grei!!
<Singularitet> Er ikke så vant til hverken Ubuntu eller Raid
<Berge> Hvilket RAID-nivå er det?
<Singularitet> 5
<Berge> Du er klar over at du ikke kan starte direkte fra RAID5?
<Berge> Du må ha en /boot på RAID1 eller utenfor RAID.
<Singularitet> hmmmm, rart at det da står punktvis i Guiden til Ubuntu da
<Singularitet> merkelig
<Berge> Hvor er denne guiden?
<Singularitet> et øyeblik, lasta den ned fra hjelpsidene til Ubuntu
<Singularitet> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/index.html
<Berge> Oh, vent, kanskje GRUB2 kan.
<Berge> Du kan jo prøve (-:
<Singularitet> lager både swap og ext4 i raidet
<Berge> Har du LVM på RAIDet?
<Berge> Eller flere RAID-partisjoner?
<Singularitet> tenkte det, om det skjærer seg en gang til så skader ikke det ;)
<Singularitet> blir vel 2 partisjoner, LVM er ikke nevnt i denne guiden
<Berge> ok
<Berge> Hm, GRUB2 krever tydeligvis litt moderne md-superblokker, men det fikser nok d-i.
<Singularitet> har mista tellinga på hvor mange ganger jeg nå har prøvd meg på Ubuntu Server, så noen ganger fra eller til skader nok ikke.
<Singularitet> md-superblokker?
<Berge> Hver av partisjonene i et RAID (kalt md i Linux) har en såkalt superblokk, som forteller hvilket RAID den er en del av.
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> Dette er ting jeg har lite greie på, men man må jo prøve
<Berge> Det er slik man lære.r
<Singularitet> jupp
<Singularitet> hadde FreeNas på serveren min, men jeg vil klare UbuntuServer ;)
<jo-erlend_> grub2 kunne ikke boote fra raid5 for en bitteliten stund siden. 
<jo-erlend_> tror du fremdeles må ha /boot på raid1. 
<Singularitet> hmm
<Singularitet> rart at det da står i brukarveildedninga da
<Singularitet> men jeg prøver, har bare disker på 500gb, har ikke lyst til å miste så mye plass på raidet.
<jo-erlend_> ja. Jeg skulle ha nevnt det i går. Det beklager jeg. Jeg trodde også at grub2 hadde fått mulighet til å boote fra raid5 på bakgrunn av de sidene. 
<jo-erlend_>  /boot tar jo nesten ikke noe plass. 100MB holder i massevis. 50MB holder sikkert også lenge.
<jo-erlend_> nja.. Jeg bruker 96.4MB nå, så 100 er vel greit. :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<Berge> jo-erlend_: http://grub.enbug.org/LVMandRAID tilsier da at GRUB2 kan starte fra md-enheter?
<Singularitet> jeg prøver jeg, skulle det ikke gå så er det ikke noe krise
<Berge> Men ja, det vanlige er å lage en /boot på 200-300MB med RAID1 over de samme enhetene som tar del i RAID5ene.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, det booter fint fra raid1, men ikke raid5, med mindre det har fått støtte for det veldig nylig.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: «Version 1.97 and older only support RAID-0, RAID-1, and RAID-5. Version 1.98 adds support for RAID-4, RAID-6, and RAID-10.»
<Berge> (Men jeg kan ingenting om GRUB2.)
<Singularitet> eneste merknaden jeg fant i guiden var at man må ha minst tre disker til raid5, og det hadde jeg fått med meg fra før av ;)
<Berge> Parene må jo være på en disk!
<Berge> Singularitet: Merk at man i Linux lager RAID over partisjoner, ikke disker.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, jeg skal ikke si det for sikkert, men jeg mente helt bestemt at jeg prøvde det i lucid server og at den ikke ville boote derfra. 
<Berge> (Dvs, du kan lage over disker også, men det er ikke vanlig eller anbefalt.)
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Ok.
<Singularitet> ok, bare litt feil formulering fra min side
<Berge> Singularitet: Neida, jeg bare opplyser (-:
<Berge> Forskjellige RAID-implementasjoner gjør tin gforskjellig.
<Singularitet> brb, må skifte en drittbleie på veslejenta her nå.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Det er jo mulig dokumentasjonen snakker om stage2-bootloader.
<jo-erlend_> mulig. Uansett ser jeg ikke noe veldig stort poeng i å bruke raid5 for /boot.
<Berge> Det er jo et poeng om du vil ha bare ett RAID5?
<Berge> F.eks. om du vil ha tre disker.
<jo-erlend_> joda... 
<Berge> Kan GRUB2 EFI og GUID og slikt?
<Berge> s/GUID/GPT/
<jo-erlend_> vet ikke. Er ikke det nødvendig for å bruke grub2 med moderne macer? 
<Berge> Intels EFI kan emulere BIOS, så jeg tipper ikke.
<jo-erlend_> et raskt søk, tyder på at grub2 støtter efi.
<jo-erlend_> archlinux hadde for eksempel en diskusjon med temaet: «Splitting grub2 package as grub2-bios and grub2-efi - Impressions»... 
<Singularitet> Back
<jo-erlend_> når jeg tenker over det, vet jeg egentlig ikke hvorfor man hadde så stort hastverk med å gå over til grub2. 
<Singularitet> nå får vi se hva som skjer da..... formatering i gang..
<Singularitet> hvis jeg nå har forstått dette riktig så kan man f.eks. bruke to disker, en på 500gb og en på 1tb for så å lage partisjoner på 500gb og så sette dem sammen i raid5?
<Berge> Du _kan_. Men du vil virkelig ikke.
<Berge> mdadm burde klage på det.
<Berge> Det ville ikke være redundant og ytelsen ville være elendig.
<Singularitet> det er jo logisk, men dog teoretisk mulig da..
<Berge> Jada.
<Berge> Du kan RAIDe sammen alle blokkenheter.
<Singularitet> så man bør da helst bare bruke en partisjon fra samme disk.
<Singularitet> i samme raid
<Berge> Det er i praksis et krav.
<Berge> Du må helt sikkert vrenge mdadm for å få den til å gjøre noe annet.
<xt> Berge: det trur eg ikkje
<Berge> xt: Den burde egentlig klage litt.
<xt> den vil vel neppe reagere på at du bruker sda1 og sda2 i samme raid
<Berge> Jo.
<xt> Berge: why? det blir som at rm klager på at du sletter filer (:
<Berge> Den burde kreve et --jada-masa-jeg-vet-jeg-er-teit-nå-flagg.
<Berge> xt: Fordi det blir et AID?
<Berge> Dvs, AIP.
<Berge> Eller noe.
<xt> ikkje nødvendigvis, det kan jo ikke mdadm vite
<Berge> Det kan den jo.
<Berge> Den kan fint sjekke om to blokkenheter er partisjoner på samme fysiske disk.
<xt> Berge, om det er lokalt, kanskje
<xt> men kva om det er iscsi
<Berge> Ja, du kan spørre kjernen om det.
<Berge> Da sier kjernen noe annet. (-:
<Sakarias> mdadm mot iscsi?
<xt> Sakarias: eksempelvis
<Berge> Ikke at du vil det hellre.
<Berge> (-:
<xt> om ein har maskinvareraide i botn, så vil det kunne vera likt
<Sakarias> jeg ville ikke ha gjort det :P
<xt> ein stor blockdevice, som allerede er redundant
<xt> Sakarias: pyse!
<Berge> NÃ¥r vil du egentlig bruke noe annet enn lokal disk som enheter i et mdadm-RAID?
<Singularitet> dette kan bli spennende nå snart, om jeg får serveren til å boote...
<Singularitet> hva gjør man om man vil bytte ut dsiker i raidet, fra 500gb disker til 1tb eller større?
<xt> Singularitet: det går egentlig ikkje
<xt> Singularitet: eit raid har låst storleik
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> låst i form av partisjonsstørrelen?
<Sakarias> Singularitet: http://h3x.no/2010/03/02/howto-increase-disk-space-in-a-mdadm-raid
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> Takker så meget Sakarias
<xt> Sakarias og si-m1 er domenevenner? :P
<xt> h3x og h4x :p
<Berge> Singularitet: Om du setter inn større blokkenheter i et RAID, brukes bare ikke hele blokkenehten.
<Berge> (Før du eventuelt utvider RAIDet, som Sakarias sikkert linket itl.)
<Sakarias> xt: ikke mitt domene, er ueland sitt
<xt> ah.
<Singularitet> jeg får bruke serveren litt før jeg begynner på slike stunt ;)
<si-m1> tidl. kollega
<si-m1> hehe
<Singularitet> men til orientering, jeg fikk boota fra oppsettet med raid5 her...
<Berge> Tor Henning Ueland?
<Sakarias> Berge: stemmer
<Berge> Liten verden. (Han er TGer.)
<Sakarias> vet..
 * xt visste ikkje
<Berge> Ueland på #efnet
<Sakarias> har delt kontorøy med Ueland i nesten ett år
<Berge> Skipbrudne?
<Sakarias> noe slikt :P
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, godt å høre. Du bruker 10.10, ikke sant?
<Singularitet> jupp, 64bits
<Sakarias> 10.10.64 som Singularitet kalte det :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<jo-erlend_> :)
<Singularitet> man er jo så glad i forkortelser innen data, så da blir jo det en logisk forkortelse..
<jo-erlend_> ja.... Vi bruker det siste til dotreleases, som omtrent tilsvarer servicepacks. 
<Singularitet> aha
<Sakarias> 10.04.1 f.eks
<Singularitet> ja da tråkka jeg litt i salaten
<jo-erlend_> neida. 
<Berge> Singularitet: Det er sjeldent spesielt viktig om du kjører 32-bit eller 64-bit OS reint funksjonelt.
<Berge> Om du har 64-bit-CPUer er det kjekt med 64-bit-OS, men ikke et krav.
<Berge> Og Ubuntu oppfører seg dønn likt.
<Berge> Men jeg tror jeg tar kvelden.
<Sakarias> kveld?
<jo-erlend_> hehe, tidlig kveld? :)
<jo-erlend_> eller veldig sen kveld?
<Sakarias> annen tidsone, Berge ?
<Berge> Ja (-:
<Singularitet> hvilken kommando bruker man for å slå av server fra terminal?
<Berge> shutdown -h now
<Berge> halt
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, poweroff eller shutdown -h, for eksempel. 
<Sakarias> "halt" eller "shutdown -h now"
<Berge> init 0
<Berge> poweroff
<Berge> echo 1 > /proc/acpi/button/power
<Sakarias> hehe
<Singularitet> her ble det mye gitt
<Berge> echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/poweroff_cmd
<Berge> Hm..
<kjes> Bare spark boksen hardt
<Sakarias> Singularitet: alle fungerer på samme måte... 
<Berge> Jeg venter på at xt kommer og eier meg hardt nå.
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, hvis ud bare skal skru den av, så er poweroff fin. Hvis du skal vente en stund før du skrur av og sende meldinger til brukere som er pålogget og sånt, er vel shutdown kanskje bedre. 
<xt> Berge: ?
<Berge> xt: På måter å slå av en maskin på.
<xt> echo o > /proc/sysrq-trigger ? :P
<Singularitet> aha, skal bare skru den av så jeg får av skjerm og tastatur
<Berge> hah!
<Berge> Der ser du.
<Berge> Singularitet: FÃ¥r av?
<Berge> Singularitet: Skjermen slår seg av av seg selv.
<Berge> (Eller du kan gjøre det selv med setterm.)
<jo-erlend_> tror han skal koble den fra. 
<Sakarias> det kan man da gjøre i fart
<Berge> Det kan haun jo gjøre uansett.
<Sakarias> den er jo hot-plug :P
<Singularitet> skal koble det vekk, trenger ikke skjerm og tastatur på serveren
<jo-erlend_> er vel forholdsvis trygt å bare koble fra tastatur og skjerm uten å skru av maskinen nå, tror jeg. 
<Singularitet> ok
<Singularitet> jeg prøver
<Berge> Forholdsvis trygt?
<Berge> Flertallet av mine maskiner har verken tastatur eller skjerm.
<Berge> (Noen av dem har ikke utganger for sånt.)
<Singularitet> hva slags maskiner har du da Berge???
<jo-erlend_> ja, men før var det skummelt å koble tastatur av og på mens maskinen kjørte. Det var en sikring som kunne gå. Jeg har ikke hørt om noen sånne problemer på mange år.
<Berge> Singularitet: Litt x86, en AVR, litt MIPS.
<Berge> Singularitet: Laptopen er den eneste skjermen jeg eier, når jeg tenker meg om.
<jo-erlend_> har du ikke desktop? 
<Berge> Nei.
<jo-erlend_> det var egentlig et litt dumt spørsmål. 
<Berge> Ja (-:
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> trodde det var jeg som skulle ta dem dumme spørsmåla, for jeg har minst peil på dette...
<Berge> Det betyr ikke at du trenger å stille dumme spørsmål (-:
<jo-erlend_> jeg hadde ikke orket å bare jobbe på laptop. 
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Det gjør jeg jo ikke.
<Berge> Jeg har ordentlig skrivebordsmaskin på jobb, f.eks. Og Samfundet har et antall.
<jo-erlend_> ah. Du _eier_ bare én skjerm ja. Da skjønner jeg. 
<Singularitet> hehe
<Berge> Jeg eier i god, marxistisk ånd ikke mine arbeidsredskaper (-:
<Berge> Men jeg skulle altså legge meg.
<jo-erlend_> hehe. Sov godt. :)
<Berge> God natt.
<Berge> Eller god dag.
<Singularitet> god natt
<Berge> *poff*
<Sakarias> har en skrivebordsmaskin med tre skjermer... bruker den nesten ikke... bruker så å si kun laptop
<Singularitet> har en laptop, den står med Edubuntu til unga
<jo-erlend_> for min del er det 60% desktop, 35% mid og 5% laptop. 
<Sakarias> 4 eller 5 laptoper :P
<Singularitet> har dere noen gode tips til hvordan enklest sette opp Samba fildeling?
<jo-erlend_> høyreklikk og velg egenskaper? :)
<Sakarias> Singularitet: fra serveren?
<Singularitet> fra server ja
<Sakarias> du hadde webmin installert?
<jo-erlend_> jeg gjorde det en gang, men det er lenge siden. Serverguiden har forklaringer.
<Sakarias> da kan du gjøre det fra den
<Sakarias> jeg gjorde det senest i helgen
<Sakarias> :P
<jo-erlend_> jeg slipper heldigvis å ha noe med samba å gjøre. :)
<Singularitet> det var på testserveren, nå har jeg kjørt installasjonen på det som skal være den ekte serveren..
<Sakarias> sudo apt-get install samba
<Sakarias> for å installere samba
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, se under Windows Networking i serverguiden. Der finner du det du trenger.
<Sakarias> så redigerer du /etc/samba/smb.conf etter eget ønske
<Singularitet> hmmm..
<Singularitet> en ting jeg lurer på ang. redigering av config.   der det står # betyr det at det er tekst som programmet ikke skal kjøre som komando??
<jo-erlend_> riktig.
<jo-erlend_> eller mer presist, tekst som ikke skal tolkes på noen som helst måte.
<Singularitet> og der det står ;
<jo-erlend_> det betyr det samme.
<Singularitet> ok, så der teksten begynner uten noe tegn foran det vil bli tolka som ett eller anna enn bare tekst?
<jo-erlend_> mulig at jeg er trøtt, men den meldingen klarte jeg ikke å tolke.
<jo-erlend_> # betyr at alt som følger på den linjen er en kommentar og må ikke tolkes på noen som helst måte. 
<Singularitet> er nok jeg som ikke skriver helt bra, har kåken full av unger nå, og ei med 39 i feber...  Er litt livet her i dag..
<jo-erlend_> :)
<Singularitet> og det samme betyr ;  ?
<jo-erlend_> ja, omtrent. Det kommer litt an på sammenhengen.
<jo-erlend_> jeg for min del, har aldri likt bruken av ; for kommentarer. 
<Singularitet> tror jeg kankje skal gå for Webmin... ;)  
<Singularitet> klarer ikke helt å jobbe uten noe grafisk ;)
<jo-erlend_> det kommer du til å angre på den dagen noe tryner på maskinen din og du bare har mobilen med deg. :)
<jo-erlend_> men webmin er vel kanskje helt grei. Jeg har ikke noe forhold til den. Jeg ville nok ha kikket på ebox også før jeg bestemte meg. 
<Singularitet> kikka litt på ebox, ser ut som en blanding av FreeNas og WEbmin synes jeg ;)
<jo-erlend_> jeg har ikke brukt den, men jeg har hørt mange si at de er fornøyde med ebox. De samme hadde endel negativt å si om webmin, uten at jeg kan huske nøyaktig hva det var. :)
<Singularitet> finner veldig lite om ebox på nettet
<jo-erlend_> har du sett på help.ubuntu.com?
<jo-erlend_> ...serverguiden?
<Sakarias> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Singularitet> er det mange på forumet her som bruker ebox?
<Sakarias> hvilket forum ?
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, dette kalles en kanal. :) 
<jo-erlend_> jeg tviler på at det er mange som bruker det her. 
<Singularitet> hehe, blir mye salattråkking i dag på meg......   ikke så rart, jeg er egentlig bonde...
<Sakarias> salatbonde ?
<Singularitet> hehe, neida, drev med korn og høy jeg
<Singularitet> så ebox er noe man installerer i tillegg til ubuntu server? som en gui?
<jo-erlend_> såvidt jeg forstår det, er det en direkte konkurrent til webmin.
<Singularitet> da prøver jeg det jeg ;)
<jo-erlend_> lønner seg å vite hva valgene innebærer før man bestemmer seg. :)
<Sakarias> Zentyal (ebox) ser ut som å trives best på 10.04
<jo-erlend_> Sakarias, hvordan det?
<Sakarias> http://trac.zentyal.org/wiki/Document/Documentation/InstallationGuide#Zentyal2.0packages
<Sakarias> jo-erlend_: se på http://ppa.launchpad.net/zentyal/2.0/ubuntu/dists/
<Sakarias> lucid (10.04) er siste
<jo-erlend_> samme versjon i lucid, maverick og natty, ser jeg.. 1.5
<Singularitet> så den vil ikke virke bra på 10.10??????
<jo-erlend_> joda, det vil den helt sikkert, men du får 1.5 og ikke 2.0.
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> hmmmm
<jo-erlend_> interessant artikkel om unity vs gnome shell: http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Ubuntu-and-the-price-of-Unity-1156110.html
<jo-erlend_> det sto ikke så mye nytt der, egentlig, men den var interessant likevel. :)
<jo-erlend_> nei. NÃ¥ er det lunsj.
<Sakarias> vurder sterkt å stå opp
<jo-erlend_> heh, jeg kunne godt hatt lyst til å gå og legge meg, jeg for min del. :)
<Singularitet> jeg tror terminalen hater meg...
<Sakarias> neida... terminalen er din bestevenn
<Sakarias> dere må bare bli litt bedre kjent først 
<Singularitet> når man er innkjørt på windows så blir det litt køddent og lære seg ubuntu systemet,,,
<Sakarias> kan ikke huske at det var så ille da jeg byttet i '99
<Singularitet> klarer terminalen greit, så lenge jeg finner det rette og klippe og lime inn,,,,
<Singularitet> vi får skylde på at du har høyere IQ enn meg da
<Sakarias> det har jeg nok ikke :P
<Sakarias> begynte i ny jobb i '99, som hadde noen linux og hp-ux bokser... satte meg ned en helg med redhat 5.2 cder, the unix bible og en slackware bok
<Singularitet> hadde litt å gjøre da ja..
<Sakarias> ble mye banning i starten iallfall :P
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> jeg må vente med banninga til jeg er på jobb....
<Sakarias> da er det ingen som hører deg? :P
<Singularitet> får ikke installert Zentyal ..
<brik> tar litt tid å venne seg til, men når man først er vant til det så er ikke windows det samme lengre ("hvor i h.. er terminalen?!")
<Singularitet> joa, men bedre å banne i bussen enn å banne så mye med unga hjemme...
<Singularitet> finner ikke helt ut av kommandoen for å installere Zentyal....
<brik> tatt en titt på http://trac.zentyal.org/wiki/Document/Documentation/InstallationGuide ?
<Singularitet> jeg får ikke endra source fila der jeg skal legge det til
<Singularitet> rart
<Singularitet> trodde jeg skulle kunne det via ssh
<Sakarias> du får det
<Sakarias> hvilken feilmld får du?
<Singularitet> kan man ikke endre filer via WinSCP?
<Sakarias> nope
<Singularitet> hmm
<Sakarias> du har feil rettigheter
<Singularitet> må man gjøre det via terminal da?
<Sakarias> yes
<Singularitet> banne vulgaris....
<Sakarias> er det som kalles "å gjøre det via ssh"
<Sakarias> winscp bruker scp/sftp
<Singularitet> hmm
<Singularitet> hva blir kommandoen da, for å komme til sources.list?
<maneatingduck> For å redigere den med en enkel notepad-aktig editor: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sakarias> cd /etc/apt/
<maneatingduck> sudo eleverer rettighetene dine til root, som du trenger for å redigere denne filen
<Singularitet> er nano noe likt som gedit?
<Sakarias> nja
<Sakarias> gedit er grafisk, nano er ikke :P
<Singularitet> aha
<maneatingduck> Alle kommandoene nederst er tilgjengelige med Ctrl+<bokstav> 
<maneatingduck> WriteOut = save :)
<Kagee> skal vi ikke like godt lære Singularitet vim med en gang?
<Singularitet> vim?
<maneatingduck> Da får noen andre overta :)
<maneatingduck> Singularitet: Det er en svært kraftig ikke-grafisk editor, men læringskurven er rimelig dramatisk
<Kagee> Singularitet: nano er tråsykkel. vim er bil.
<Singularitet> da tror jeg at jeg står over,,,,  har dere noen støvler eller sandaler til meg??
<maneatingduck> Kagee: Right tool for the job - nano gjør dette like bra som vi :)
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> må på jobb, fortsetter i kveld...
<jo-erlend_> litt provoserende, denne artikkelen: http://www.digi.no/858869/datakaos-etter-linux-satsing
<jo-erlend_> administratoren sluttet uten at de ansatte ny. Så hadde de to diskkræsjer. Da ble de plutselig misfornøyde med Linux, etter å ha vært veldig fornøyd, veldig lenge. Det der minner meg om han med hodetelefonene i #Ubuntu...
<Kagee> hodetelefonene ?
<jo-erlend_> han kom inn og sa at han hadde installert Ubuntu, men at lyden nå var på feil kanal. Etter å ha spurt og gravd nokså lenge, kom det frem at han brukte hodetelefoner. "Se på dem", sa jeg. Det står R på den ene siden og L på den andre. Det står for Right og Left. Er du sikker på at du har dem på riktig vei?». Det var det som var problemet. Han bare regnet med at det måtte være Ubuntu siden han nettopp hadde byttet. :)
<Kagee> lol
<jo-erlend_> hehe, han takket og jeg sa vel noe sånt som "you're welcome", men jeg holdt på å le meg skakk på denne siden av skjermen. :)
<Kagee> driftsproblemer pgs dårlig kabling ---> linux?
<jo-erlend_> ja, ikke sant?
<Kagee> jeg tror den artikkelen godt kunne vært delt i to
<jo-erlend_> jeg planlegger å se litt nærmere på det der. Der er det noe som skurrer. Jeg er villig til å vedde på at de ikke engang har _prøvd_ å erstatte kompetansen.  
<Mogget> kompetanse koster penger. 
<Mogget> jeg ser for emg at de har hentet inn en billig nybegynner som ikke har forståelse eller erfaring og forventet at han skal fikse hele greia.
<jo-erlend_> selvsagt gjør det det. Microsoft-kompetanse koster også penger. Massevis av ekstra datamaskin og medfølgende ekstra driftsarbeid koster også penger. Lisenser koster penger. 
<Mogget> mhm
<jo-erlend_> Mogget, nei. Problemet var at han som hadde ansvaret sluttet i protest mot måten Microsoft ble trumfet inn på. 
<Mogget> mhm
<jo-erlend_> ... i følge artikkelen, altså. Jeg har ikke fått satt meg så godt inn i saken enda. 
<Mogget> Det har jo skjedd andre steder og, husker ikke spesifike tilfeller, men vet det har forekommet.
<jo-erlend_> men når problemene i tillegg dukker opp etter to diskkræsjer og de klager på Linux, så er jo også det temmelig misvisende. 
<Malin_> ah.. er det snakk om artikkelen på digi?
<Malin_> jeg også syntes tittelen er misvisende
<Malin_> men å bytte til linux er kansje litt kontroversielt og en del elementer vil ha utbytte av at det er linux som blir svertet
<jo-erlend_> de byttet ikke _til_ Linux. De hadde brukt Linux lenge og alle var veldig fornøyde. Så byttet de til Microsoft og da fikk de massevis av problemer. Derav overskriften «Datakaos etter Linux-satsing»
<Mogget> Men de sverter på grunnlag som ikke er linux sin skyld. ikke direkte i allefall.
<Mogget> De følte vell et behov for å få inn kvota med linux i titlene sinde.
<jo-erlend_> jeg tror ikke at de kan skylde på Linux for at to harddisker kræsjer. Jeg tror ikke de kan skylde på Linux når de velger å kjøre uten noen kompetent administrator heller. 
<Malin_> jo-erlend_, ja jeg veit de brukte linux og så skulle de bytte til ms igjen
<Malin_> men tittelen er jo helt feil hehe
<Malin_> nei, det er absolutt ikke linux sin feil. Hadde de kjørt windows og to disker røyk, ville det f.eks. heller ikke vært windows sin feil osv
<Malin_> ja.. merkelig at de plutselig ble så negative til linux etter det der
<Malin_> men var noe problemer med at pedagogisk progammvare ikke virket + noe med nasjonale prøver som ikke virket også
<Malin_> men det er jo heller ikke linux sin feil hehe
<Malin_> men men
<jo-erlend_> man må ta digi.no med en neve salt. 
<Malin_> ja....
<Malin_> men å bruke misvisende tittler i artiklene syntes jeg lite om
<jo-erlend_> jeg og. Det er en stadig økende trend. Jeg ville heller ha betalt for tilgang enn sånne klikkgeneratorer.
<Malin_> i grunn ja
<Malin_> kommer an på hva det koster så klart
<Malin_> men er vel flere som vil lese om noe klikk med linux, enn at det liksom virker osv
<Malin_> er jo mye ms-fanboys osv der ute
<Malin_> men ja.. å bli misfornøyd med linux etter to diskkræsj og hva nå enn det andre var
<Malin_> sukk
<jo-erlend_> Jeg blir provosert av sånne artikler. Nå må jeg drepe noen monstere i Diablo 2. 
<Malin_> hehe
<Malin_> ja, jeg også
<Malin_> eller får ikke spilt Diablo da, har ikke det jeg :p
<Malin_> hei martindm1993 
<Martin__> gaften folk
<Singularitet> god kveld i stugu
<Singularitet> nå har jeg prøvd å installere Zentyal på ubuntu server 10.10.  ser ut til at det ikke går,,,  hvordan kan jeg fjerne den galskapen jeg har tilført systemet mitt?
<Malin_> hvordan installerte du den? :)
<Sakarias> litt vanskelig å svare på, siden vi ikke vet hva du har gjort... men sudo apt-get remove <pakkene> er et sted å starte
<Singularitet> aha
<Sakarias> også må du fjerne kildene du la inn i sources.list fila
<Singularitet> har ikke funnet en installasjonsguide for å installere Zentyal på 10.10, er nok ikke uten grunn :)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> har en boks som støver ned her, så kan hende jeg gjør et forsøk i helgen
<Singularitet> var det så at man ikke fikk boota fra raid5 med Ubuntu server 10.04?
<Sakarias> dunno
<Sakarias> jeg har ikke OSet mitt i raid5 settene mine
<Singularitet> har bare 500gb disker, og har ikke lyst til å bruke en til OS...
<Sakarias> du kan splitte opp diskene, lage små partisjoner først på diskene, og lage en raid partisjon av resten
<Sakarias> bare pass på at raidpartisjonene er like store på diskene
<comradekingu> crucial c300 64GB er fin til OS
<Singularitet> men var det ikke slik at man ikke kan ha partisjoner fra samme disk i samme raid-array?  eller husker jeg feil?
<jontoenn> noen her som kjenner til OphCrack (program for å cracke passord)?  Behöver å cracke ett admin-passord jeg har glemt og lurer på om jeg kan stole på programmet. Det ligger på sourceforge.net
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-04
<Singularitet> god morgen
<Singularitet> nå skal jeg prøve å installere Zentyal fra egen CD..
<Sakarias> høres ut som en god plan
<Singularitet> virker som det er litt buggete,  når jeg valgt manuell formatering så låste det seg....
<Sakarias> hehe
<Singularitet> så prøvde jeg "Exprt mode" da kom jeg lengre... men så fikk jeg beskjed om å reboote...
<Sakarias> står jo i guiden at du skal velge "expert mode" hvis du ikke skal ha default disk-oppsett
<Singularitet> upssss,,,    må ha vært en linje jeg ikke fikk med meg ;)
<Singularitet> men en lærer av repitisjoner da ;)
<Martin_> jøss, mista jeg nicket mitt nå
<Singularitet> der kom jeg meg gjennom raid oppsettet en gang til ;)
<Singularitet> begynner å lære dette her nå..
<Singularitet> Er det noen her som er tilknytta Ubuntu direkte?  dvs programmerere eller slikt?
<Sakarias> Singularitet: var en før, vet ikke om det er noen lenger
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> hmm, fikk ikke reboota etter å ha instsllert zentyal med raid5...
<Singularitet> mulig jeg blingsa litt....
<Singularitet> God aften
<Malin_> hei Singularitet 
 * Malin_ har skjønt at det kan lønne seg at swap-partisjonen faktisk er på
<Malin_> Glemte å skru den på igjen da jeg deaktiverte den for å flytte alt fra swap over i ram
<Malin_> ahha
<Malin_> og til slut hang alt seg her
<Singularitet> såpass ja
<Malin_> ja :p
<Singularitet> holder på med serveren her ennå jeg....  har kommet ut av tellinga nå på hvor mange ganger jeg har prøvd..
<Malin_> nei, da jeg kom på hva årssaken var, så reagerte ikke maskina mer
<Malin_> Singularitet, hva du prøver på nå da? :)
<Singularitet> installere Zentyal(gamleebox)
<Singularitet> sammen med raid5
<Singularitet> med mine dataevner så blir nesten som en elefant i ett glassmagasin...
<Singularitet> nesten så jeg finner fram Windows....
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> jeg har aldri vært borti Zentyal og veit vel ikke hva det er en gang :)
<Singularitet> er ubuntu server 10.04 med gui nesten som webmin
<Singularitet> eller noe slikt...
<Singularitet> hvis jeg nå få dette til å reboote... 
<Malin_> ah, du sliter med å reboote Ubuntu?
<Singularitet> ikke nå heller nei...
<Malin_> hva som skjer når du prøver på det da?
<Malin_> hm.. webmin? jeg har ikke vært noe borti det her. Kjører Ubuntu desktop som server jeg, også 10.04
<Singularitet> lurer på om jeg skal gjøre det jeg også, men hadde vært gøy å fått til raid5 på alle diskene
<Malin_> klart
<Malin_> har ikke vært borti raid selv, men er alltid morro når ting virker
<Malin_> nei, en trenger jo ikke gui, men kan jo være praktisk en gang i blant
<Singularitet> skal jeg ha inn flere disker så må jeg ha ett kontrollerkort..
<Malin_> ah, såpass
<Malin_> da er det fullt ja :p
<Singularitet> er bare 4 sata kontakter på HK.
<Malin_> bare og bare, men kommer vel an på hva en skal bruke det til :)
<Malin_> tror det hovedkortet jeg har, som er ødelagt har 2 :p
<Malin_> eller noe, men er fra 2003
<Malin_> hehe
<Singularitet> fikk en server fra 2005, uten disker og prgramvare
<Singularitet> prøvde først ut FreeNas, men vil nå prøve UbuntuServer..
<Malin_> ah :)
<Malin_> så ikke noe guide for å sette opp raid5 på ubuntu-server noe sted?
<Singularitet> står i veiledningen
<Singularitet> står punktvis hvordan man skal gjøre det, fikk det til med UbuntuServer 10.10
<Singularitet> men kan visst ikke få raid 5 på alle diskene med desktopversjonen, hvis jeg har forstått det rett..
<Malin_> å?
<Malin_> men du kan alltids installere ubuntu server
<Malin_> og så installere guiet ved å kjøre
<Malin_> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Malin_> for det kan være kjernen i serverversjonen støtter raid5 og ikke den i desktop f.eks.
<Malin_> da de kjører noe ulike kjerner, uten at jeg aner forskjellen
<Singularitet> prøvde å installere desktop på server, men det blir bare tull.   masse programmer som slutter å virke
<Singularitet> men det skal visst gå greit å installere zentyal oppå ubuntu server 10.04..
<Singularitet> eller jeg kan installere ubuntu desktop, og så installere serverprogramma jeg trenger,,,
<Singularitet> men hadde vært veldig gøy å fått det til med bare server, selv om det er klønete med terminal..
<Singularitet> ser ut ut til jeg fikk til Zentyal nå..
<Singularitet> gleder meg til den dagen da jeg kan hive ut windows....
<Singularitet> hvordan er det med Ubuntu, er det ett register der som det kan bli mye rot i??
<Malin_> neida, ikke noe register i Ubuntu :D
<Malin_> ja, jeg syntes ikke terminal er klønete, heller motsatt
<Malin_> veldig glad i terminalen, men noen ganger blir det litt abstrakt for meg, da er det litt kjekt med gui
<Singularitet> hmmmmm
<Singularitet> her får jeg kjørt meg ja, Zentyal er avansert nok for meg ja...
<UkuleleSolen> Ho ho?
<Malin_> ja, jeg har ikke vært borti det og husker ikke hva det var en gang :p
<Malin_> hei UkuleleSolen 
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<Malin_> hm.. UkuleleSolen er det noe nick basert på sun eller solaris eller noe?
<UkuleleSolen> Det SKULLE det kunna vara. har ikke tänkt på det förr.
<Malin_> hehe :)
<Malin_> bare slo meg :) :p (altså at den tanken slo meg)
<UkuleleSolen> kanske att www.ukulelesolen.se ger en bättre förklaring
<UkuleleSolen> UkuleleSolen är namnet på min bedrift. Jag är ukulele-lärer
<UkuleleSolen> brb
<Malin_> ah
<UkuleleSolen> back
<UkuleleSolen> Det var första gången på länge som jag märkte av aktivitet här inne
<Malin_> ja :)
<Malin_> ja, det varierer jo
<Malin_> Du skulle prøvd å hengt på en windows-kanal, masse aktivitet, for der går jo alt galt hele tida
<Malin_> neida, nå tuller jeg ;)
<Malin_> ja, den nettsiden forklarte jo det hele :)
<Malin_> med nicket hehe :)
<UkuleleSolen> Jag pleier hänga på #ubuntu-se
<Malin_> aha :)
<UkuleleSolen> Men eftersom jag bor i Norge och generellt söker kontakt med Linux-folk här... passar ju ubuntu-no bättre
<Malin_> jo, det gjør jo det :)
<Malin_> Hvor i Norge bor du?
<UkuleleSolen> Oslo.
<UkuleleSolen> Og du?
<Malin_> jeg bor i Trondheim, men er opprinnelig fra en plass utenfor Oslo
<Malin_> ser vel for meg at jeg havner i Oslo eller i nærheten etterhvert
<UkuleleSolen> Det brukar bli så
<UkuleleSolen> Det var tänkt att jag skulle hålla en kurs i Trondheim. Men 2010 tog slut för fort :)
<Malin_> awh... sånn er det
<Malin_> nå skal jeg legge meg jeg, så vi prates j kanskje igjen? :)
<UkuleleSolen> Natti-natti!
<jo-erlend_> <Singularitet> men kan visst ikke få raid 5 på alle diskene med desktopversjonen, hvis jeg har forstått det rett.. <-- da har du misforstått. Det er bare installasjonsprogrammet som ikke har noe opplegg for det. Det er ingenting i veien for å bruke raid5 med desktop-versjonen. Det er faktisk ingenting du kan gjøre på ubuntu server som du ikke også kan gjøre med ubuntu desktop.
<Singularitet> jo-e; men kan få kjørt OSet på Desktop på ett raid5 oppsett??
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, det lønner seg å skrive hele nicket, så folk blir varslet om nye meldinger. Trykk tab, så fullfører klienten resten av kallenavnet.
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, ja. Det er ikke noe problem.
<Singularitet> aha, smart!
<Singularitet> jo-erlend_, men hvordan får man det til da?  når det ikke er mulig under installasjonen?
<jo-erlend_> hehe, åja, sånn ja. 
<jo-erlend_> det er jo egentlig et godt spørsmål. Jeg har ikke gjort akkurat det selv. La meg sjekke noe.
<Singularitet> jo-erlend_, trenger ikke stresse med det, nå prøver jeg ut Zentyal en liten stund, men ser nesten ut til at jeg heller vil slite med terminal i Ubuntu Server....
<jo-erlend_> du lærer deg veldig raskt å bruke terminalen altså. Det er mange avanserte ting du kan gjøre og det tar det naturligvis lang tid å lære, men du trenger ikke å være så veldig avansert for å ha nytte av terminalen. 
<jo-erlend_> men det ene utelukker jo heller ikke det andre.
<Singularitet> jo-erlend_, bare jeg får lagt til brukere og mapper til en filserver her i heimen så har jeg oppnådd det meste....
<Singularitet> jo-erlend_,  med brukernavn og passord..
<jo-erlend_> åja, det er jo veldig lett, spesielt hvis du bruker ssh for fildeling. Med Samba er det litt mer komplisert, men ikke uoverkommelig.
<jo-erlend_> hvis jeg husker rett, finnes det også en pakke som lar samba bruke vanlige brukere med tilhørende passord. Da er det jo veldig enkelt.
<Singularitet> må være like lett å bruke som fildeling i windows, kjerringa bruker Vista,,
<Singularitet> når jeg får til det så skal jeg ha delte skrivere og scanner.
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, det er jo beskrevet i server guiden?
<jo-erlend_> det er like lett å bruke som fildeling i Windows når det er satt opp.
<Singularitet> ja det meste står der, men er ikke alltid like lett å sette det skrevne ord ut i live...
<Singularitet> jo-erlend_, kan virke som det er noe kødd med nettverket mitt, hender jeg ikke finner alle maskinene som er i nettverket.  
<jo-erlend_> Singularitet, kan du være mer presis?
<jo-erlend_> mener du fra Ubuntu, eller fra windows?
<jo-erlend_> hvilke operativsystemer bruker du på de maskinene du ikke ser?
<Martin__> når jeg trykker på f.eks "workgroup" nettverket så kommet det opp følgende melding:  "Workgroup er ikke tilgjenglig. Du har kanskje ikke tillatelse til å bruke denne nettverksressursen.  Kontakt admin av server+++"     "Nettverksbanen ble ikke funnet"
<Martin__> dette hender med både Ubuntu, XP og Vista
<jo-erlend_> hmm. Ok. Det kan jo høres ut som et feil oppsett. Kanskje du bruker samme navn på to maskiner i nettverket ditt?
<Martin__> hmmmm
<Martin__> har en vane for det ja ;)
<Berge> Prøv \\192.168.1.1\ eller hva IP-adressen er.
<Martin__> bruker jeg IP adressa til serveren kommer jeg til pålogginga til Zentyal
<jo-erlend_> Martin__, bruk \\
<jo-erlend_> og ikke i firefox, men i nautilus.
<jo-erlend_> eller eventuelt i Windows Explorer. Men du må ha med de to skråstrekene.
<Martin__> bruker XP nå,,,,
<Martin__> jo-erlend_, jøssess, det virka jo
<jo-erlend_> Martin__, da er det mye som tyder på at du har gitt samme navn til to av Windows-maskinene dine. Sørg for at de har forskjellige navn.
<Martin__> må få fiksa det ja,  Takker og Bukker for hjelpa!!!!
<Martin__> Tar kvelden nå, skal snart på jobb.   Blir nok terminal på meg ja........  Og kaster ut windows...
<jo-erlend_> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Man behöver ju inte kasta ut Windows helt. Jag har kört dualboot de senste åren nu
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-05
<supermag> hei, er det noen som vet åssen i granskauen jeg kommer forbi ett speedtouch adsl modem i fra utsida ?
<supermag> jeg prøver å gå inn via http://haakens.bubbaserver.com  , men kommer bare på innloggingsmølet som har med adsl modemet å gjøre
<Brumle> supermag: har du login på speedtouch'en?
<supermag> ja, jeg har brukernav ovs der
<Brumle> den kjører nok NATing, så om du kan sette opp portforwarding, er du nok i mål
<supermag> hm, den står på Routed PPPoE - DHCP - NAPT
<supermag> There are no Multi or Transparent NAT entries defined! påstås det
<supermag> og den forwarder porter, upnp er på, og ip telefonen min funker
<supermag> er det noen spesiell(e) porter jeg må forwarde ?
<supermag> port 80 er vel http om jeg ikke husker feil?
<Sakarias> det stemmer
<supermag> det som er høl i hue, er at en må forwarde en og en port...  :(
<supermag_> *begriper ikke no*
<Malin_> hm.. systemkravet her ser litt merkelig ut, hva gjelder ram :) http://www.ikea.com/ms/no_NO/rooms_ideas/splashplanners.html
<jo-erlend> hehe, den var jo litt søt.
<citoyen> fnis
<Malin_> ja :)
<Malin_> merkelig nok virket det ikke i firefox her heller, fikk melding om at nettleseren jeg brukte ikke var støtta jeg
<jo-erlend> Malin_, "user agent switcher".
<jo-erlend> tillegg til Firefox.
<Malin_> aha
<Malin_> men om det der programmet bare er for kjøkken, er det jo ikke mye vits
<Malin_> skal ha ny sofa jeg :p
<jo-erlend> det skal jeg også snart. :)
<Malin_> noe sånt som user agent switcher er jo innebygd i Opera, men den gjorde ikke så de trodde det var firefox, kanskje det hadde gått, om jeg prøvde som IE
<jo-erlend> jeg prøvde å handle det på ikea for et par måneder siden, men jeg ble så sliten av de enorme greiene der at jeg bare gikk hjem igjen. :)
<Malin_> ja, det er jo temmelig digert.... hehe
<Malin_> men utrolig mye rart de har der da :D
<Malin_> men jeg er heldigvis slik som kan klare å ikke kjøpe noe om jeg ikke har planer om det
<jo-erlend> der er jeg motsatt. Jeg pleier vanligvis å kjøpe alt annet enn det jeg hadde planlagt å kjøpe. 
<Malin_> hehe :)
<Sakarias> kjøper kun det jeg har skrevet opp at jeg skal kjøpe, hvis jeg klarer å unngå lampeavdelingen
<Sakarias> (har fremdeles ikea lamper jeg ikke har pakket opp)
<jo-erlend> hehe, er du så glad i lamper?
<jo-erlend> eller er du bare litt sånn... "obsessive impulsive"? :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: liker ting som lager lys
<Malin_> sånnsett er det kanskje bra jeg ikke har så god råd, så kjøper jeg ikke en haug med ting jeg ikke skal ha osv
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> bare unngår å reise til ikea :P
<Malin_> ja :)
<Malin_> jeg er sjelden der, men skulle hatt ny sofa og ny madrass/seng
<Sakarias> 6-7K mao
<Malin_> ja.....
<Malin_> :S
<Malin_> bare jeg som ikke fåt tl å trykke på: Lytt til (på google translate? ) eller jeg får jo trykket, men hører ikke lyd
<Sakarias> Malin_: hadde det samme problemet i OSX en gang
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> kanskje latskap å ikke google selv, men noen som veit noen tips om hvordan man reduserer cpu-bruken i google earth 6?
<Berge> Malin_: Det kan du nok ikke.
<Berge> Hvorfor vil du det?
<Berge> Du ønsker at programmer skal bruke så mye som mulig CPU på oppgavene sine, slik at de går fortest mulig.
<Malin_> joa, men konstant 67grader eller varmere er jo ikke noe særligmen
<Malin_> jeg kan vel, ved å redusere kvaliteten men
<Malin_> nei, greia er vel at når noe bruker så mye blir jeg litt skeptisk til å bruke de for lenge
<Berge> Google Earth kan ikke noe for dårlig design av maskinvare.
<Malin_> helt sant det :)
<Berge> (Maskinen min blir ikke spesielt varm av 100% CPU-bruk over tid.)
<Malin_> men hva er spesielt varmt?
<Malin_> jeg syntes nesten 70 grader er litt varmt når den vanligvis ligger på en plass mellom 45 og 55 grader
<Berge> CPU-temperaturene har jeg egentlig ikke målt.
<Berge> 70°C CPU-temperatur er helt streit.
<Berge> Jeg mener at laptopen ikke er ubehagelig å ha rett på hud, f.eks.
<Malin_> oki, nå er gpu-en på 70
<Malin_> og cpu 67
<Malin_> men tja.. det er vel bare sånn da :)
<Berge> Det er helt normale arbeidstemperaturer.
<Malin_> ikke hos meg :) hehe men på en annen side, bør cpu-lasten være så høy, når en ikke har noe bevegelse i et program?  Jeg ser på samme plass i google earth og rører meg ikke rundt
<Malin_> og cpu-load på 92%
<Berge> Om programmet er velskrevet og ikke gjør noe, skal CPU-lasten være lav.
<Berge> Å vise et 3D-bilde er dog jobb.
<Singularitet> Gaften
<Malin_> jo Gaften du
<Malin_> hei karianne_ 
<Singularitet> Er det noen her som har forslag til hvilken distrubusjon som egner seg på en laptop(ikke helt ny)
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> hvor gammel er den?
<Malin_> jeg ville gått for enten xubuntu, eller lubuntu, sistnevnte bruker lxde-desktop, som er ekstremt lettvekt
<Malin_> enda lettere enn skrivebordet i xubuntu, som kjører xfce
<Singularitet> er en Acer Aspire 5043 wlmi
<Malin_> er det en minimaskin, vil jeg anbefale netbook-versjonen da
<Singularitet> er en vanlig laptop
<Malin_> åkey
<Malin_> fra 2007 typisk?
<Singularitet> 2005-2006 ett sted
<Malin_> ja, du kan vel egentlig kjøre vanlig Ubuntu på den også, men lubuntu er fin på eldre maskiner osv
<Singularitet> må også kunne kjøre edubuntu på den også
<Singularitet> har hatt vanlig Ubuntu, men synes den går litt tregt med det.
<Malin_> skal spise, så snakkes :)
<Singularitet> oki
<Malin_> ja, edubuntu er vel bare å legge inn en pakke, så det skal gå greit ;)
<Malin_> snx
<Singularitet> Er det noen andre program enn Wine som en kan bruke for å kjøre windowsprogrammer i ubuntu?
<Berge> Du har noen spinoffs.
<Berge> Cedega, f.eks.
<Berge> Og du kan selvsagt virtualisere.
<Singularitet> ved å kjøre f.eks. XP virtuelt?
<Sakarias> jau
<Sakarias> virtualbox f.eks
<Singularitet> jeg kikka litt på noe slikt en gang, er det så at man låser fast en del av minne til den virtuelle maskinen?
<Sakarias> jau
<Singularitet> men det blir vel frigjort om man slår av den virtuelle maskinen?
<Berge> Nei, det låser ikke minne.
<Berge> Dvs, ikke alle virtualiseringsteknologiene gjør det.
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> Berge, er virtualbox en som ikke låser?
<Berge> Jeg kjenner ikke detaljene offhand.
<Berge> kvm-ting bruker bare så mye minne som gjesten bruker.
<Berge> (Og har deling av like minnepages og slikt.)
<blaamann> Singularitet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Singularitet> Dette må prøves ut....
<Berge> (Bruk libvirt om du vil bruke kvm. Installer virtual-manager.)
<Singularitet> Berge, kvm?????
<Berge> !!!!!
<Berge> kvm er virtualiseringsløsningen som er innebygget i Linux.
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> kan lese til jeg blir 100år nå snart,,,
<Singularitet> jo mer jeg spør og graver om Ubuntu jo mer imponert blir jeg.
<Berge> For meg er det omvendt d-:
<Singularitet> uffda
<Singularitet> Berge, er det ikke så rosenrødt?
<Berge> Nei. (-:
<Singularitet> hmm
<Singularitet> får gå over til Windows igjen jeg da ;)
<Berge> Jeg sa Ubuntu, ikke Linux.
<Singularitet> hehe
<Sakarias> bare 1 ubuntu boks igjen her nå
<Singularitet> har bare prøvd ut Ubuntu jeg, hva anna kan anbefales?
<Berge> Jeg liker Debian. Men dette er antagelig ikke rett kanal å evangelisere på (-:
<Singularitet> hehe
<Sakarias> hehe, samme her... har byttet ut alle bortsett fra en boks til debian
<Singularitet> er det like brukervennlig som ubuntu?
<Singularitet> for folk på mitt nivå vel å merke,,,
<Berge> Singularitet: Antagelig er svaret «nei».
<Sakarias> vanskelig å si for meg... bruker ikke gui på boksene mine, så alt ser likt ut :P
<Singularitet> Sakarias, ikke for å være frekk, men hva bruker du dem til?
<Sakarias> leke med ting
<Singularitet> såpass ja
<Sakarias> ene er en filserver... andre boksen er en virtualiserings boks, som kjører det jeg leker med for tiden
<Sakarias> akkurat nå så er den boksen avslått
<Singularitet> aha
<Sakarias> også har jeg en VPS i england jeg ircer fra
<Sakarias> på jobb så har jeg ca 400 SuSE installasjoner jeg prøver å holde liv i :P
<kjes> "jeg prøver å holde liv i" kaptein ego
<Sakarias> kjes: litt dumt å skrive "vi" da :P
<kjes> nei, jeg krever recognition! 
<Singularitet> 400, det var litt det....
<Sakarias> jada... kjes og jeg! :P
<kjes> Ja, oss to
<Berge> Kondolerer.
<Sakarias> la oss glemme de andre 20 i bedriften :P
<Berge> (Jeg har prøvd å vedlikeholde SuSE d-: )
<kjes> Sakarias: Vi er jo ikke 22 på tech da :-)
<Sakarias> kjes: nei, føles som 2-3 innimellom :P
<kjes> hehe.. vi ER 2-3 innimellom
<Sakarias> Berge: tok meg 2 år å bli vant med yast :P
<kjes> hah! tok meg 2 uker
<kjes> Sakarias 0 - 1 Kjes
<Sakarias> kjes: grattis... leandro og kimd slet jo med yast og ldap clienten i par timer for noen uker siden :P
<kjes> vel...
<Sakarias> mener fremdeles at "adduser brukernavn" er raskere enn yast -> Users and security -> User managemant -> Add user
<kjes> veldig enig
<Sakarias> det jeg mener med "venne meg til" :P
<Malin_> skjønte jeg det ikke.. Trodde Apple var først ute med sånn pad jeg, men ble litt overasket i en tråd på digi-forumet i dag
<Malin_> og har googlet litt og fant denne: http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/Linux-For-Devices-Articles/FreePad-Norways-alternative-to-Swedens-Screen-Phone/
<Malin_> Freepad, fra 2000
<kjes> ah yes.. a SuxPad
<kjes> Malin_: iPad var ikke Apples første 
<kjes> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newton_%28platform%29
<Sakarias> Malin_: apple er ikek først ute med ting, men de er først ute med noe som faktisk kan brukes :P
<Berge> Hahaaha.
<Malin_> javisst
<Sakarias> dog er litt usikker på bruksnytten i iPad
<Malin_> ja, det er vel det som er problemet av og til, at det kommer mye, men som ikke er så brukervennlig osv
<Singularitet> iPad er nyttig den, den trekker jo masse penger inn i eplet...
<Sakarias> Singularitet: tror de fremdeles tjener mer på telefonene
<Malin_> de tjener nok mer på telefonene
<Singularitet> dem gjør vel det, men folk er jo ville etter slike dingser,,,
<Malin_> selv kunne jeg heller tenkt meg en kindle jeg
<Berge> Nook Color!
<Berge> Med android og alt
<Berge> *kose*
<Sakarias> kindle har jeg
<Malin_> apple kunne sikkert lansert nesten alt mulig og den harde Applekjernen hadde vel kjøpt det, om de så fancy ut og kune brukes til noe
<Sakarias> kjes: hadde vi?
<Malin_> men syntes ikke apple hadde sånn fancy-pancy-image før etter 2000 egentlig
<kjes> hadde vi hva?
<Sakarias> kjes: det Malin sa
<kjes> åh.. ja.. jeg hadde kjøpt den her i hvert fall http://www.maclife.com/files/u307916/2011/1/TodayMagic/applevision_final_full.jpg
<Sakarias> kjes: de kunne ha ofret på litt større objektiv med den ramma der :P
<kjes> ja, men det produktet der er nok ikke final på den illustrasjonen ;-)
<kjes> selvom det faktisk står "final" i filnavnet ;-)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> har du sett på refleksjonene i ballene? de hadde ikek råd til møbler etter de kjøpte skjermen :P
<Malin_> hehe ja, hele rommet er jo tomt :p
<Malin_> så det betyr at skjermen er så dyr, at de må selge alle møblene
<kjes> de er minimalister
<Malin_> ja voldsomt
<Malin_> men de kunne vel ikke satt inn noe sofa, da det ikke er noe Apple-sofa sikkert
<Malin_> :p
<Sakarias> Malin_: steve jobs levde lenge i et tomt hus, pga var ingen som produserte møbler som møtte hans krav til design og kvalitet
<Sakarias> kanskje de hermer?
<Malin_> aha :)
<Malin_> pussig hvor strengt det er rundt apple
<Malin_> på 90-tallet syntes jeg mac var litt interessant, det syntes jeg jo kanskje enda, men nå virker det mer snobbete på en måte, fordi det skal se så fancy ut og er dyrt hehe
<Sakarias> en del av mystikken :P
<Malin_> ja, ja, 
<Malin_> meget mulig :D
<Malin_> men de er jo geniale til å markedsføre produktene da
<Malin_> lager sånne halvveis leaks etc, mye mystikk og rykter osv osv osv
<Malin_> hype :)
<Sakarias> regnet på det isted, har brukt ca 62000 på eple hardware
<Malin_> o hoy
<Malin_> men over hvor lang tid? :)
<Sakarias> 5 år
<Malin_> åj, da er det en del ja.....
<Sakarias> siden 9.9.05
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> hva du kjøpte i 05 da?
<Sakarias> iBook 12"
<Malin_> hvordan virker den i dag?
<Sakarias> Malin_: sånn bortsett fra at lyset i rørene er gåne, så virker maskina
<Sakarias> s/rørene/skjermen
<haakoo> min MacBook Pro fra 2006 fungerer fortsatt utmerket - fått nytt batteri 3 ganger, og satt inn større disk, men ingen problemer med den
<Berge> Ah, bare Apple-fans klarer å si sånt.
<Berge> «Har bytte noen deler, men det har ikke vært noe galt!»
<haakoo> uhm
<Sakarias> Berge: helt korrekt
<haakoo> nytt gratis batteri er ikke negativt, ikke er det at jeg bytter en fungerende disk med en større
<Berge> haakoo: Der ser du!
<haakoo> men hva kan man forvente på en kanal som dette :P
<Berge> Også feil er positive.
<Malin_> Berge, haha, du har et poeng... :) Hadde det var acer eller noe. Har bare vært tull med den, har bytta batteri og skjerm og sånt ørten ganger :p
<Berge> En variant over $apple-produkt har ikke feature X → Ingen bruker vel feature X!
<Sakarias> hirr
<jo-erlend> Berge, nei, USB for eksempel? :)
<Sakarias> masse usb her :P
<Berge> jo-erlend: F.eks.
<Sakarias> apple prøvde febrilsk å pushe firewire som en standard ja
<Malin_> er jo gjerne det jeg hører også, om en påpeker en mangel ved noe apple, så er det visst ingen som bruker det, eller at de klarer seg så fint uten
<Malin_> ipadden min er bare tom og det er ikke noe inni den, ser for meg en sånn glassramme jeg :)
<Malin_> nei, hvem trenger maskin inne i padden?
<Malin_> nå dro jeg den jo langt :p
<jo-erlend> ja, det er omtrent som med Linuxfolk og dataspill :>
<Malin_> ja....
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: er jo ingen gamere blant kernel-hackere :P
<Malin_> men tja, jeg syntes det er en ulempe
<Malin_> ikke?
<Sakarias> Malin_: det kalles ironi 
<Malin_> :p
<Malin_> du har jo rett.. hehe
<Sakarias> spillkonsoller funker jo fint til spill
<Malin_> helt klart, men hadde vært en fordel om en kunne kjørt spill plattformuavhengig også
<Sakarias> hvis ikke så har man frozen bubbles
<Malin_> :p
<Sakarias> trenger jo ikke noe annet spill en det :P
<Berge> Sakarias: Firewire er en bra standard, rett nok.
<Sakarias> Berge: aldri brukt den i grunn
<Sakarias> har flere maskiner med firewire, men ikke noe firewire enheter
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu funker jo fint til spill med Wine. Man må bare vente noen år fra spillet blir lansert, men da pleier det å fungere helt fint. Noen ganger. Eller i hvertfall, er det ikke alltid at det ikke funker. 
<Malin_> ja.. wine er mer en workaorund enn en faktisk løsning, selv om noe virker, så er det jo litt russisk rullett enda
<Malin_> for en 10Ã¥r sida, hadde jeg er sansen for firewire enn usb....
<Malin_> I dag er jeg visst ikke så opptatt av sånt :p
<SlimG> jeg prøver å få sparebank1.no nettbank til å fungere, men får opp feilmelding BID-500A (cachet gammel versjon av bankid applet), jeg tømte /tmp/ og ~/.java, og fikk logget inn, men etter å ha forsøkt å betale noe, faller den tilbake til BID-500A meldingen, noen som vet hvordan dette kan løses?
<Malin_> er det ikke en egen bank-id-guru her inne?
<Kagee> SlimG: har du aktiverte tredjepartscookies?
<Kagee> det er første jeg kommer på
<SlimG> Kagee: Hvordan endrer man slike innstillinger i openjdk? jeg husker sun-java kunne endres via nettleseren på sun sine java hjemmesider
<Kagee> i nettleseren
<SlimG> Kagee: Det står på
<SlimG> dvs. den har stått på hele tiden
<Kagee> men ... BID-500A kan da også komme av flere ting en cached applet...
<SlimG> Kagee: link? jeg finner bare det som står i FAQ hos sparebank1.no
<Kagee> nei .. 
<Kagee> erfaring
<Sakarias> Kagee: er du ikke litt lei bankid support?
<Kagee> prøv en annen nettleser (går ut ifra du bruker firefox)
<Kagee> Sakarias: jeg får (vanligvis) penger for det
<Sakarias> Kagee: hehe
<SlimG> I følge https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Nyttige-verktoy/Test-din-datamaskin/ feiler "Informasjonskapsler" testen i både chromium og firefox ... jeg testet at cookies faktisk fungerer i chromium
<Kagee> oki...
<Sakarias> Javaversjon: Feilet - Installert versjon av Java støttes ikke eller er deaktivert.
<Kagee> hmm
<Kagee> hmm
<Kagee> hadde du sun eller open ?
<Sakarias> jeg?
<Kagee> nei, SlimG 
<Kagee> og prøvde du "Test din BankID" ?
<Sakarias> han skrev open i sopen isted mener jeg
<Sakarias> (21:20:35) < SlimG> Kagee: Hvordan endrer man slike innstillinger i openjdk? 
<Kagee> Vel, jeg har firefox 3.6.13, og den søttes ikke :-P
<Sakarias> hehe, bankid finner ikke java i min chrome i osx... funker helt fint i safari på samme maskin
<jo-erlend> bankid er en imponerende løsning, altså. 
<SlimG> Kagee: Beklager latens, openjdk ja, har forsøkt med sun-java6 med dårlig utfall
<Sakarias> med begge innstallert?
<SlimG> ja, veksler mellom dem med update-alternatives
<Sakarias> det var mitt neste spørsmål... om du husket på det :P
<SlimG> :)
<SlimG> Maskinen oppfører seg litt rart nå, så er mulig den ikke er helt frisk, gnometerminalen ville pluteslig ikke starte
<SlimG> bankid problemene er hos en venn, virkelig et slit å prøve å få det til over teamviewer
<Kagee> vanligvis så bare "fungerer" det.
<Kagee> jeg går ut ifra du har sjekket at han ikke har problemer på en annen pc ?
<Kagee> jeg må nesten senge og logge av nå (per-minuttet mobilt brebånd). så lykke til
<SlimG> aff... "Informasjonskapsler" testen til bankid gir suksess etter fjerning av nettleser konfig, og feiler ved andre kjøring.
 * SlimG kaster en støvel på bankid
<Sakarias> vet ikke om det er sånn nå lenger, men i postbanken sin nettbank, så faller den tilbake på gamle systemet når du ikke har java installert
<SlimG> Det hadde vært en drøm, skal teste det i morgen
<Sakarias> mener jeg har fått den til å gå tilbake ved å trykke nok avbryt på bankid'n også
<SlimG> sparebanken vest som jeg bruker har heldigvis en liten normal https innloggingslink skjult under bankid appleten
<SlimG> Jeg forstår fortsatt ikke hvilket problem http+ssl hadde som skal løsest ved å bruke en java-applet (bankid)
<Sakarias> brukernavn, dittpassord og generertpassord... burde ha fått til det med noe annet enn java
<SlimG> html <form> fungerte jo fint ...
<Sakarias> jupp, men da tror jeg ikke postbanken brukte egetpassord, bare det brikka gir meg
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-06
<supermag> er det noen som er våkne her ?
<Malin_> hm.. jeg hadde lyst å si ja, men nå er han jo borte
<Malin_> en av disse med liten tid hehe
<Malin_> jeg sitter jo gjerne konstant med øya klitrai  kanalvinduet her og bare venter på at noen skal skrive her. Hender jo jeg sitter standby og bare konstant stirrer her og noen ganger kan jeg sitte sånn i flere timer.
<Malin_> virker jo som de gjerne tror det, slik at vi skal svare i det de har trykka på enter for å sende det de har skrevet hehe
<jo-erlend> sier update manager noengang noe annet enn "important security updates" når det er sikkerhetsoppdateringer? 
<jo-erlend> jeg mener, forekommer det at det står "critical security update" for eksempel?
<Kagee> jeg _tror_ det
<supermag> hei, er det noen som har erfaring med å få tilgang til en NAS server i fra internett her ?
<xt> veldig åpent spørsmål det da (:
<supermag> hele greia er relatert til porter..
<xt> ulike protokoller bruker ulike porter
<supermag> samt et kronglete og kranglete svin av ett speedtouch 510 modem
<xt> kva type er du på utkikk etter?
<supermag> det står her, hva problemet mitt er..  http://forum.excito.net/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2803
<Sakarias> er du dobbelt nattet?
<Sakarias> i 510'n og dd-wrt'n ?
<supermag> jepp
<Sakarias> da må du åpne portene i begge
<supermag> åpna porter begge steder.
<Sakarias> forwarde portene i 510'n til dd-wrt, og forwarde portene i dd-wrt'n til naset ditt
<xt> da har du nok gjort det feil (:
<xt> men du bør forsøke å unngå dobbelNAT
<supermag> det har jeg gjort
<xt> det er uheldig
<xt> så enten bridge speedtouch, eller kun brke LAN-sida på dd-wrt
<supermag> hm..
<supermag> vet ikke om jeg har dobbeltnattet..
<supermag> men jeg kan jo prøve å bruke kun lan portene på dd-wrt, selv om jeg mistenker den modemet så det holder
<supermag> prøver jeg ftp, så er det modemet som svarer..
<Sakarias> hvilke porter har du forwardet?
<xt> då vil du kanskje prøve bridge
<xt> så slepp du at modemet krangler
<supermag> har prøvd bridge, da tryner ALT av nett her
<xt> kva betyr det?
<supermag> sakarias: står i linken som jeg posta
<xt> du må vel sette opp ruteren din rett bak…
<supermag> får vel prøve å plugge om da, sette alt i LAN..
<Sakarias> supermag: bare lete første innlegget, og det sier port 5060, og du snakker om ftp... så det vil jo feile :P
<supermag> å sette alt i LAN ble bare tull..
<supermag> jeg datt ut da gitt
<supermag> det adsl modemet er iallefall i stor fare for å bli bytta ut, og avrettet per .45LC
<supermag> kaliber 45 colt revolver patron for de som lurer.
<supermag> *har ikke lyst til å ringe telenor kundeservice*
<xt> kanskje du finn guide på korleis du bridger
<citoyen> supermag: Jeg har gjort det på denne måten: NASet er mountet på desktopmaskinen min hjemme, som jeg kjører sshd på, og kontakter via scp om det er noe jeg trenger utenfra
<citoyen> da trenger man bare å åpne for ssh
<xt> du må nok kanskje endre oppsettet på ruter
<citoyen> men dobbelt nat er litt icky ja
<supermag> er da en excito b3 jeg har
<supermag> hva er dobbeltnattet forresten?
<Sakarias> at du har 2 bokser som natter deg
<supermag> ok
<supermag> dhcp er iallefall på i begge to, men de kjører helt andre ip adresser
<Sakarias> jeg personlig, hadde katet ut dd-wrt boksen for å slippe å bli dobbelt nattet
<Sakarias> kastet*
<supermag> 10.xx.xx.xxx i thomson, og 150 ovs i dd-wrt
<Sakarias> 150.x.x.x ?
<supermag> går ikke det, må ha den da det bare er EN port på thomspn speedcrap'n
<supermag> ja, ip adressa begynner på det
<Sakarias> supermag: hørt om switch? :P
<Sakarias> mao, du bruker en offentlig ip-range internt hos deg?
<supermag> en som kjører trafikkprioritet på de fysiske portene ?? 
<supermag> mnei, ikke no offentlig her.. men kan sjekke
<Sakarias> http://whois.arin.net/rest/nets;q=150.0.0.0?showDetails=true&showARIN=false
<supermag> 192.168 ovs..
<Sakarias> aha, da er jeg med
<Sakarias> begynner jo ikke på 150 da :P
<SlimG> Etter skumlesing av saken, vil jeg tro du kan løse endel problemer ved å slå av DHCP på lan-siden av dd-wrt boksen, og sette ethernet kabelen fra adsl boksen i lan-siden av dd-wrt boksen
<Sakarias> ved å la dd-wrt boksen leke swtich istedet for router?
<SlimG> mhm
<supermag> kan jo prøve det.
<supermag> bare jeg ikke mister trafikkrangeringa, IP telefonen står øverst på lista
<SlimG> du mister den om dette er satt opp i dd-wrt
<SlimG> Om du vil ha rutingfunksjonen til dd-wrt boksen, kan du sette dd-wrt boksen som dmz i adsl boksen
<supermag> det funka ikke.
<supermag> vurderer å kjøpe meg en dlink dir-300 , roter med en del porter, samt innebygga ADSL modem det
<Singularitet> Nå gir jeg opp Zentyal og andre gui.     Tilbake til Ubuntu Server 10.10......   Nå må jeg lære meg terminal..
<Singularitet> Kan noen hjelpe meg litt med oppsett av brukere og mapper i Samba?
<SlimG> Singularitet: Lurt å bare spørre spørsmålet direkte, så får du svar fra de som vet
<Singularitet> ok.
<Singularitet> vil kommandoen: "sudo adduser BRUKERNAVN"  opprette en bruker med egen mappe?
<citoyen> Singularitet: Kommer an på flaggene, men som default vil det lages en brukerkatalog
<citoyen> se http://linux.die.net/man/8/adduser
<citoyen> hm, mulig det ikke er default
<Singularitet> det jeg trenger er å legge til brukere i Samba, slik at man får tilgang til egen mappe på hjemmenettverket her.
<SlimG> Singularitet: først må du lage brukeren på systemet med "adduser brukernavn", deretter må du legge til brukeren i samba med "smbpasswd -a brukernavn"
<Singularitet> aha, takker
<Singularitet> har fått lagt til en bruker som jeg finner i /home/brukernavn   Da er jeg nok på rett spor...
<Singularitet> "New SMB password"  ??  hva skal det være?  kan jeg bruke samme passord som ved adduser?
<Singularitet> er det SMB passordet som vil virke fra en Windowsmaskin?
<Sakarias> ja
<jo-erlend> det finnes en pam-modul som lar deg bruke vanlige brukere til samba.
<Singularitet> pam?
<jo-erlend> ja, det er en dings i systemet som sørger for at du kan logge inn til ting. Du kan ha brukere og passord lagret på forskjellige steder.
<jo-erlend> i denne sammenhengen betyr det vel at samba vil slå opp brukere og passord i alle brukerdatabaser du har.
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,  ok, men det er ikke noe i veien for å bruke samma passord pr samme bruker?
<Singularitet> så holder jeg det enkelt, kanskje jeg skjønner dette etter hvert ;)
<jo-erlend> neida. Du blir vel nødt til å synkronisere det selv dersom du skal tilby andre tjenester i tillegg, men ellers ingenting i veien for det.
<jo-erlend> det er jo heller ingenting i veien for å gjøre om på det senere, eventuelt.
<Singularitet> tror jeg skal holde meg til små skritt nå, veldig små......  hehe
<jo-erlend> :)
<kjes> ligger vel i nicket
<jo-erlend> lite ja? :)
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,   men nå må jeg vel inn i smb.conf for å endre slik at brukeren blir synlig på nettet mitt?
<jo-erlend> mulig. Det husker jeg ikke. Jeg slipper å bruke samba ettersom jeg ikke har noe med windows å gjøre. :)
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, men når jeg kikker på help.ubuntu.com under Windows networking, ser det ut til at alt som kreves, er at du installerer libpam-smbpass. Da skal det være nok å bruke adduser til å lage en ny konto, så kan brukeren logge seg inn.  
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke prøvd det selv, men det ser sånn ut. 
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,  det skal jeg prøve
<jo-erlend> jeg leser også at Ubuntu bruker det automatisk hvis du installerer Samba via tasksel. Altså at du velger det fra en liste fremfor å bruke sudo apt-get blabla.
<Singularitet> jeg har installert ubuntu server 10.10 og kjørt oppdatering,  har installert med   Lamp server, Open SSH server, Print server og Samba file server
<jo-erlend> da skal du ha det installert og klart. 
<jo-erlend> mulig at du fremdeles må konfigurere samba til å kreve brukernavn og passord, det vet jeg ikke.
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,  etter hva jeg har lest meg til så kan det virke slik at jeg må inn i smb.conf og justere litt ja.
<jo-erlend> ja, hvis du installerer bare samba, så må du det, men når du bruker tasksel, så gjør vel den gjerne endel ekstra konfigurasjon for deg. Så det er mulig at du slipper, men jeg vet ikke. Det ser du når du åpner konfigurasjonsfila. :)
<Singularitet> alt der er satt på nei, eller at det er en";" foran på linja
<Singularitet> jo-erlend, nå kommer mappa opp via nettverkssteder, men jeg får ikke logga meg inn på den...
<jo-erlend> har du konfigurert samba og startet den på nytt etterpå?
<Singularitet> jupp
<Singularitet> restarta hele boksen....
<Singularitet> tror jeg har funnet det ut, ett øye
<Singularitet> hmmm
<Singularitet> nei
<jo-erlend> jeg tror nesten du må si hva du har gjort.
<Singularitet> jo-erlend,   jeg må ta en pause nå, må lage middag til flokken, så kommer jeg tilbake med haugen min senere ;)
<Malin-> noen andre her som av og til bruker nettbanken til nordea? JEg får en feilmelding der
<Malin-> BID-500A
<Sakarias> samme som SlimG eller hva nicket var, fikk i går mot sin bank
<Malin-> ah..
<Malin-> hva han gjorde for å løse det?
<Malin-> Skal inn på en bank jeg ikke er så ofte innlogga på
<Sakarias> dunno
<Sakarias> jeg la meg
<Malin-> oki
<Malin-> ser ut som en må tømme noe java-cache
<Malin-> Brukte SlimG sun-java, eller icedtea?
<Sakarias> både sun og open
<Malin-> ah
<Malin-> hm.. nei, dette så ikke bra ut.. hehe
<Malin-> etter jeg fjernet cache, så kommer det aldri opp bank-id, kun en grå firkant
<Malin-> blæh
<Malin-> nei, da får jeg prøve en virutualisert XP her da hehe
<brik> Malin-: jeg har postbanken, men får feilmelding når jeg prøver å logge inn
<brik> fungerte tidligere, så ikke sikker på hva som har skjedd
<Malin-> ja, nå klarte jeg å få opp bank-id ved å gjøre det via virtualbox og windows-xp, men så skreiv jeg noe feil passord, som personlig passord, så får jo ikke logga meg inn der nå likevel, men få opp bank-id hadde jo vært kjekt å fått til uansett
<Malin-> nei, ikke godt å si :S
<blaamann> Flere enn meg som har problemer med oppdateringer fra no.archive.ubuntu.com?
<blaamann> Berge: ^
<Sakarias> blaamann: feiler her også
<blaamann> Sakarias: Skifter til svenskene igjen :-)
<Sakarias> blaamann: gjorde det jeg også
<Malin-> blaamann, jeg tror jeg hadde det for en tid tilbake, og endra til standard-serveren (hva nå enn den er)
<Malin-> Hvor er egentlig serveren til no.archive.ubuntu.com lokalisert? Samfunnet i Trondheim?
<Malin-> *Samfundet
<Sakarias> er iallfall NTNU registrert IP
<Berge> blaamann: Hvilke problemer?
<Berge> Malin-: Ja.
<Berge> blaamann: Har du en feilmelding?
<Berge> Oi, tomt for apache.
<Berge> *fikse*
<Sakarias> W: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-backports/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en.bz2  Unable to connect to no.archive.ubuntu.com:http:
<Berge> Bedre nå?
<Berge> apache-oppgraderingen var tydeligvis ikke helt i boks.
<Sakarias> dunno, gidder ikke forandre tilbake fra svenskeserver :P
<Malin-> hm.. jeg bor jo oppi her, kanskje jeg skal bryte meg inn å sjekke hva som er galt da?
<Malin-> wow, dette er morro, om det er Berge som fikser dette nå :D
<Berge> Kjempegøy.
<Berge> d-:
<Sakarias> hehe
<jo-erlend> Berge, no.archive.ubuntu.com er nede?
<Sakarias> var
<jo-erlend> åh.. Sorry, jeg leste ikke scrollbacken. :)
<jo-erlend> backlog, mente jeg. :)
<Sakarias> også kjent som backlog :P
<jo-erlend> jeg er fryktelig trøtt. :)
<Malin-> jeg tror Berge fikset det nå, men husker jeg byttet til main-server (sjekket opp navnet nå) da jeg ikke fikk det norske til å virke
<Malin-> kanskje jeg burde vært flink og sagt i fra, er jo ei stund sida
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: da legger man seg
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, jeg tror det er nøyaktig hva man gjør. :)
<jo-erlend> gnatta!
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja, apache-oppgradering snagset seg litt.
<Berge> Malin-: Ja, jeg vil veldig gjerne ha beskjed om det er saker og ting med no.[ra].u.c.
<Sakarias> Berge: har dere ikke overvåkning av serveren?
<Berge> Sakarias: Den er min private, og jo, men det krever jo at noen overvåker overvåkningen (-:
<Berge> SMSer kan ligge ulest i lommen min og slikt.
<Sakarias> aha
<Berge> Hele opplegget er veldig best effort, som kjent (-:
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> Berge: du får finne deg en frivillig som kan lese SMSene :P
<Berge> Ikke sant d-:
<Malin-> Berge, tar det til etteretning jeg :)
<Malin-> kan jeg sette opp et speil hos meg kanskje? men da får jeg neppe noe utkapasitet selv lenger :p
<Berge> Du står fritt til å sette opp speil selv.
<Sakarias> bør vel kanksje ha bittelitt mer båndbredde enn adsl da? :P
<Berge> «litt»
<Sakarias> hvordan er pikene rundt lansering av ny release ?
<Berge> Vi taker gigabit en stund.
<Berge> Det har vært roligere de siste årene, faktisk, men det er gjerne taket gigabit et halvt døgn eller så. (Før var det gjerne flere døgn.)
<Berge> Det er ikke peaks, det er flat taking, for øvrig.
<Sakarias> skjønner
<Berge> Vi har lyst på tigig, for å si det sånn.
<Sakarias> tror CTO halshugger meg hvis jeg setter opp noe slikt på jobb
<Berge> hihi
<Berge> Dere betaler for båndbredde?
<Sakarias> litt usikker
<Sakarias> bare tenker på de andre kundene som hadde sittet på samme link :P
<Berge> Pft, har dere pinglelink? (-:
<Sakarias> vi har "bare" 2 x 1 Gig uplinks
<Berge> Det er jo litt.
<Sakarias> har ikke makset det enda
<Sakarias> ligger i snitt på 0.5
<Berge> Men taker dere i peak?
<Sakarias> nope
<Sakarias> noe som er kjedelig, for jeg vil ha mer utstyr å leke med :P
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-07
<SlimG> Er det noe system for å vise en feilende disk i et mdadm raid ved å tenne/blinke "fault" LEDen på riktig disk i kabinettet? dette er en HP ProLiant DL180 server
<Kagee> Ikke direkte ubunturelatert - men vet noen om man kan finne ut hvor firefox har fått tak i geoposisjonen min fra ?
<Kagee> Den har plassert meg overraskende bra, og jeg lurte på hvordan ....
<Malin-> Kagee, ser du der der kameraet du har oppe i hjørnet i leiligheten der? :p
<Kagee> nei, jeg ser det ikke
<Kagee> men jeg er ikke "hjemme", så det kan godt være et der :-p
<maneatingduck> Kagee: De har nok sjekket hvor IP-adressen din befinner seg. Google geolocation, det fungerer faktisk skremmende bra i mange tilfeller
<maneatingduck> Da jeg hadde nextgentel returnerte en slik tjeneste en icbm-adresse som var ca 50 meter fra leiligheten min
<Malin-> jo-erlend, Når en bruker x2go, så blir et program jeg kjører plutselig grå i fargen etter noen sekunder. Jeg husker jeg hadde det sånn en gang før, men husker ikke hvordan jeg løste det. Husker du? :)
<Malin-> jo-erlend, jeg fant det ut til slutt etter en del googling. Var i compiz man må stille den til ikke å fade ut vinduer som ikke svarer :) hehe
<Malin-> hey Martindm1993 :)
 * blaamann oppgraderer til 10.10
<Malin-> blaamann, lykke til :)
<carestad> høh, er det slik å forstå at en HDMI-kabel faktisk kan ha begrensning på oppløsning?
<carestad> høres jo litt rart ut
<carestad> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29777
<Malin-> tja.. usikker, men det er jo begrensninger i en phono-kabel også
<Sakarias> carestad: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hdmi#Version_1.3
<carestad> men en annen kabel her er også v1.3 og støtter 1080p
<carestad> mens den andre støtter bare 1080i
<carestad> *forvirret*
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> jeg har en billig hdmi 1.3 kabel, spiller helt fint av 1080p
<Malin-> ja, skal du ha hdmi-kabel, må du jo ha gullbelagte kontakter osv.. haha, det er så morro at noen tror en må ha det når det er digital overføring, og at de kan se forskjell på bildekvaliteten om det er gullbelagt eller ikke(når det gjelder hdmi altså) analogt er noe annet så klart
<carestad> haha ja
<carestad> husker noen testet forskjellen mellom gullbelagt og en binders
<carestad> så å si ikke noen forskjel
<carestad> riktignok ikke HDMI-kabel
<Malin-> ja
<Sakarias> kjøper det meste av slike kabler på clas... bortsett fra den 15 meter lange HDMI kabelen til projektoren... den ble handlet hos monoprice
<Malin-> åj. hvor mye koster en 15meter lang hdmikabel?!
<Sakarias> når jeg kjøpte den, så var dollaren lav... så det kostet meg 550 kr inkl frakt og moms
<karlex> var jo ikke ille det
<Kagee> 
<Sakarias> til sammenligning så skulle hifiklubben ha 1500 for en like lang kabel
<karlex> dyre greier
<karlex> elkjøp skulle på død og liv prakke på meg HDMI-kabel på 1m til 150 kroner
<karlex> nå bestilte jeg to på 3m til 100 kroner
<Sakarias> fant ingen andre i norge som solgte lenger enn 10, annet enn hifiklubben
<Sakarias> karlex: er på kabler o.l. elkjøp og gjengen tjener pengene sine
<Sakarias> så skjønner at dem prøver å selge dem
<karlex> jauda. det og udugelige forsikringer
<Sakarias> yes
<Malin-> er ikkke hifiklubben overpriset også da?
<Sakarias> jupp
<blaamann> wtf, 'You are using Ubuntu 11.04' står det etter oppgraderinga til Maverick.
<Kagee> "ops" ?
<karlex> høres ut som en liten oppgradering til natty
<karlex> mer eller mindre frivillig :P
<Malin-> ja,
#ubuntu-no 2011-01-08
<karlex> btw, noen som er litt ajour med prosessorer om dagen? vurderer å kjøpe en thinkpad edge med amd turion II k625 1,5 GHz
<karlex> men den finnes også i en utgave med Intel Core i3 SU7300 1,3 GHz
<karlex> førstnevnte er billigst, sistnevnte dyrest. ofte sier jo det sitt, men...
<karlex> om noen har noen pros/cons for de forskjellige, si gjerne i fra :)
<Malin-> hm.. er det snakk om en slags minimaskin det?
<Malin-> virket så "svak" prossessoren
<Malin-> i3 tror jeg er "dårlig"
<Malin-> eller kanskje bedre å si en svakere prosessor
<Atmoz> Raskeste måten å skifte DNS-server i terminal?
<karlex> Malin-: 13,3"
<karlex> ultraportabel-ish
<Malin-> karlex, ja, ante meg det måtte være en mindre laptop
<Malin-> noen av de to som er dualcore? eller er begge det kanskje?
<Malin-> men om det er en ultraportabel, vill jeg kanskje gått etter hvilken som støyer minst, bruker minst batteri osv jeg da
<comradekingu> karlex: vent til zactate kommer, var mye fint på CES
<karlex> comradekingu: noe sier meg at det blir dyrt :p
<karlex> Malin-: dualcore ja. hvilken av de som er mest energisparende, vet jeg ikke
<comradekingu> karlex: om så måtte være så blir jo dagens billigere ihvertfall
<Malin-> er begge 32-bit?
<karlex> Malin-: er vel 64-bit, vil jeg tro
<karlex> men vet faktisk ikke
<Malin-> nei, jeg tenkte plutselig at om den ene var 64-bit og den andre 32-bit ville jeg kanskje gått for 64-bit
<Malin-> men tja, oftest når en har bærbar, bruker man jo likevel å ha i strømkabel, så sånnsett er det kanskje ikke ekstremt viktig at den bruker minst muligs strøm heller
<karlex> neia, men er greit til f.eks. toget
<karlex> uansett, tester har vel vist ca. seks timer batteri på denne
<Malin-> åj, det er jo ganske bra :)
<Malin-> youtube burde hatt en slags funksjon som regulerte lydnivået i videoene slik at en slipper å justere opp og ned hele tida
<Malin-> varierer jo veldig om lyden er høy eller lav osv i hver video
<comradekingu> Malin-: Det må man vel sørge for selv, kan tenke meg at normalize funker hvis man spiller dem i mplayer
<Malin-> comradekingu, ja, så lenge en spiller i ekstern spiller, skulle det jo være mulig, men burde være mulig på nettsiden også
<Malin-> hadde vært fint å fikset så en fikk opp ekstern spiller når en trykket en youtubelink egentlig
<karlex> totem hadde en gang i tiden en youtube-plugin i hvert fall
<Malin-> er det enda
<Malin-> men hender youtube endrer ting, slik at den ikke virker
<Malin-> i Ubuntu 10.10 virker den
<Malin-> men synd jeg måtte oppgradere fra 10.04 til 10.10 bare for å få siste versjon av totem
<Malin-> hff¨¨ḧf
<Malin-> hm...
<Malin-> uff... burde legge meg
<Malin-> snx
<Malin-> "natta"
<ShainNub> her sånne nubs som meg kan komme og få ekspert hjelp med ubunt? 
<ShainNub> hvordan får jeg oppdatert min ubuntu 9.04 til 10.10? i oppdateringsverktøy får jeg bare 10.04LTS. men den failer hele tiden. 
<Kagee> ... fordi du har det for travelt? :P
<Mogget> Er det portene 0 til 1023 som er priviledged porter? Med andre ord 1024 og opp kan brukes av vanlige brukere dersom firewall tillater det?=
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> De kalles well-known ports.
<Mogget> takker.
<Berge> (Og brannvegger har ingenting å gjøre med det - du får uansett binde til porten hva enn iptables mener om saken.)
<Mogget> Grunnen til at jeg spurte er bare så jeg kan gjøre så clienten i et client/server program som jeg lager ikke godtar porter mindre enn 1024.
<Mogget> jeg syns å huske at det er kun root og adm som får lov til å bruke disse portene?
<Berge> Klienten?
<Berge> Du kan fint koble til en port <1024. Om ikke, hadde veldig lite fungert
<Berge> Som web og epost.
<Berge> Det er å lytte som krever root.
<Berge> Og programmet bør aldri anta at port <1024 krever root, for det finnes måter å konfigurere rundt det på.
<Mogget> åja tenkte meg ikke helt om der.
<Berge> Det bør heller forsøke å lytte på porten, og håndtere det om det ikke får lov.
<Mogget> Ja du sier noe der. Da får jeg heller la brukeren selv bestemme porter 
<Berge> Ja.
<Mogget> Berge: Er det generelt vanskelig å få plass på TG som crew?
<Berge> Mogget: Det kommer an på crewet, egentlig.
<Berge> Noen crew har færre plasser og dermed mindre nåløye.
<Mogget> ok, jeg søkte på techcrew i år, men det var mange som hadde søkt så jeg kom ikke inn. Det var mere skuffende enn jeg trodde det skulle bli :P
<Berge> Det er antagelig mange som søker. (Jeg har ikke oversikt, dog, jeg ser ikke søknadene.)
<Berge> Hvilke Tech-crew søkte du?
<Mogget> Tech::Support
<Berge> Det er bare Perl-moduler som skrives med ::, men det hender jeg gjør det selv (-:
<Mogget> hehe :P
<Mogget> Jeg søkte bare på den da jeg fikk beskjed om at server-driftings gruppen var vanskelig å komme inn på.
<Mogget> Så jeg fant ingen andre grupper som jeg følte var relevante da.
<Sakarias> prøv igjen neste år, Mogget 
<Sakarias> dog, med din programmeringserfaring, så tipper jeg du hadde fungert på creativia eller hva nå demo heter nå
<Berge> Søk tidlig, og skriv en god søknad. Jeg tror det finnes noe skriblerier om hva som er lurt å tenke på.
<Mogget> Jeg gjorde det :D Gikk igjennom alt av forslag osv, men samma det. Vi får se neste år.
<Berge> Japp! Som sagt, det er ofte et lite nåløye.
<Mogget> Det som blir så merkelig er at dette blir sannsynligvis det første året jeg ikke drar på TG på mange år. Det har mistet litt sjarm å bare henge på tg i noen dager.
<Mogget> Er ikke det samme som når man var 15 hehe.
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> har ikke vært der selv på en stund nå
<Mogget> Sakarias: bli med i år? Jeg trneger nerder som jeg kan prate koding, server og bare generelt tegne ting på når de sovner på tastaturet hehe.
<Sakarias> Mogget: meh... tipper jeg tar vakt, og heller tjener penger i påsken
<Berge> Mogget: Heng i demo lounge?
<Sakarias> er litt "lei" tg etter 9 år som deltager og 2 år som crew
<Berge> Folk er i det minste opptatt av koding og slikt.
<Mogget> Jaja kanskje Simon holder spillforedrag i år også så jeg kan få med meg litt om hva han har gjort i år.
<Sakarias> det tror jeg faktisk hadde vært spennende å høre på
<Sakarias> satse på at det blir noe livestreaming
<Mogget> Berge: mhm får se hva jeg finner på.
<Mogget> synd at man ikke kan ha "høyeste" colaburk stabel konkuranser lenger.
<Sakarias> hirr
<Sakarias> da får du bygge den lengste :P
<Mogget> Sakarias: han har jo drivd med webcam baserte spill i hele høst. Tror han kommer med noe spennende snar.t
<Sakarias> Mogget: hmmm, no alla det som fulgte med logitch webcam en gang i tiden?
<Sakarias> noe som leser bevegelsene til duden forran cameraet?
<Mogget> Er litt usikker, men han har gitt oss samples av et spill hvor man sparker fotball med webcammet som man har på laptoppen.
<Mogget> og den leser av bevegelser relativt bra
<Sakarias> tror jeg har sett noe ang fotballspill fra kantia på hig til kantina på hil
<Mogget> mhm. Simon viste det i kantina på skolen.
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-02
<dagerik> I am having trouble booting into a usb disk, which I have used usb startup disk creator on. It will not boot, even though dfisk says it is bootable. Any tips?
<dagerik> :)
<Malin> :) jeg tror de fleste her kan norsk ;)
<Malin> veit ikke hva du tenker om det dagerik, men synte på en måte det er litt pussig det ikke er flere onlinere her enn det er :)
<dagerik> folk er noobs :D
<Malin> ja, det er vel derfor? :)
<Malin> min erfaring er i alle fall at det er like greit å ikke spørre om så mye på #online. Får gjerne bedre svar f.eks. her og andre steder
<dagerik> jeg skriver på engelsk fordi jeg stiller samme spørsmål på #ubuntu
<dagerik> jeg prøver unetbootin etter forslag fra av fra #ubuntu
<Malin> ah :) skjønner, det var lurt
<Malin> hm.. jeg henger visst bare på norske ubuntu-kanalen ser jeg
<prooz> Urk.
<prooz> Mandag.
<stianhj> Indeed.
<citoyen> mandagen over alle mandager, faktisk
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> bortsett fra Mandag 1. Januar 2300, kanskje. ;)
<Malin> åj, så i 2300, blir det vel stress med nyttårsfeiring når alle skal jobbe dagen derpå :p
<citoyen> næh, første nyttårsdag er jo en helligdag
<citoyen> så det er egentlig verst å ha mandag på 2. januar som i år, for da går man rett på full arbeidsuke
<Malin> ah
<Malin> I see
<Malin> dagerik: hvordan gikk unetbootin? Tror ikke jeg har hørt om det selv før,  eller er det noe nettlogin?
<Malin> kanskje jeg skal google før jeg spør :p det er jo et annet program som lager bootbare usb
<Malin> *usb-minnepenner
<prooz> unetbootin er finfint
<Sakarias> unetbootin er fin fin, hvis man ikke har brukt usb pinnen til noe annet boot-bart før... trenger en liten reformat av pinnen da
<prooz> Det er sant.
<SpareXX> Er jeg heldig? Jeg har ett problem med å koble pcn til forsterkern min for å se på tv, det blir bare svart og 1928x1080i når jeg bytter i x-server, noen som kan hjelpe meg? :)
<prooz> Kobler du bildet gjennom forsterkeren?
 * RoyK lurer på hvor forsterkeren kommer inn i den likninga
<SpareXX> kobler hdmi via forsterkeren ja
<Malin> ja, og når du kobler hdmi-en gjennom forsterkeren, så forsterkes bildet også, f.eks. blir vhs-kvalitet til full HD og sånt
 * Malin troller
<SpareXX> Plagsomt det her, hehe
<citoyen> SpareXX: Prøvd å koble direkte til TVen?
<SpareXX> Ja, det fungerer fint
<SpareXX> men det fungerer fint igjennom forsterkeren om jeg er i windows
<dagerik> unetbootin klarte å lage en bootbar stikke som installerte 10.04
<dagerik> malin
<Malin> dagerik: nice :D
<jo-erlend> det er ikke nødvendig å drive med sånt lenger nå :)
<jo-erlend> disse nye Hybrid-bildene kan bare kopieres, sier de. Trenger ikke noe usb-creator eller unetbootin eller noe sånt.
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-03
<dagerik> Har en usb drive med en partisjon på som er formtert som iso9660(CDFS). Altså en CD. Og den blir automatisk montert som ro(read only) fordi den er en cd. Prøver jeg å montere den med rw(read write) får jeg error: write-protected. gparted viser at usb driven har ingen partiosjoner.
<dagerik> Skulle gjerne ha fjernet og eller endret på partisjonen.
<dagerik> Noen tips?
<Malin> jeg sliter fortsatt med samme problmeet jeg hadde tidligere med å montere dvd-er jeg :S Jeg får ingen melding om at en ny dvd er satt i og spørsmål om hva jeg vil gjøre, dette skjer ikke med cd-er. Prøvder jeg å montere dvd-en ved å dobbeltklikke på den i nautilus, får jeg denne feilmeldingen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/791196/
<Malin> nå prøvde jeg å boote linux3.0.0.14 i stedet for 2.6.28, som jeg har brukt, og da virket det
<Kagee> dagerik: det er ikke en slik usbdrive med en fake cdrom?
<Kagee> ...som jeg ikke husker hva heter
<Kagee> 3-ettellerannet
<westernanalog> problemer med nettbank.. noen som har peiling?
<Kagee> vel.
<Kagee> "problemer"
<westernanalog> hei
<westernanalog> ja
<westernanalog> etter at jeg logger inn som går helt fint
<westernanalog> skal jegh betale en regning og bekrefte den
<westernanalog> da får jeg ikke til å skrive i inputfeltet for engangskode
<Kagee> mm
<Kagee> jeg kjenner til problemet
<knobo> westernanalog: har ikke fått med meg alt, men jeg gjetter på at du bruker firefox og bankid
<westernanalog> jeg prøver denne løsningen nå: sudo apt-get install --reinstall icedtea-plugin openjdk-7-jre
<westernanalog> knobo: ja
<Kagee> eneste løsning jeg har kommet fram til er å bytte fra openjdk til sun java...
<knobo> jeg bruker altid google-chrome med bankid
<Kagee> ... eller en
<Kagee> ny nettleser
<knobo> har gitt opp firefox og bankid.
<westernanalog> jeg er ikke keen på sun. grunnet mangel på oppdateringer osv
<Kagee> chrome it is, then
<westernanalog> hm...
<Kagee> eller chromium
<knobo> Men også (sun) oracle-java. Har snakket med kundesuport hos bankid. De sier at du må bruke sun-java.
<Kagee> som snart ikke kommer til ubunturepos...
<knobo> Får håpe på en bugfix, da.
<knobo> BankID er laget for å virke med Sun Java, men fungerer også med OpenJDK for Linux i visse kombinasjoner.
<knobo> https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Kan-BankID-brukes-fra-alle-datamaskiner/
<westernanalog> men jeg har prøvd crome uten hell tidligere tror jeg
<westernanalog> MEN :)
<westernanalog> opera funket fint nå :)
<westernanalog> tror jeg skal migrere til Opera permanent. firefox henger stadig med CPU på over 100% og over 1gb minneforbruk :(
<westernanalog> galskap
<westernanalog> firefox som var så stabilt og bra tidligere har vært buggy siden V4 ellr 5
<westernanalog> takk for hjelpen
<westernanalog> hm.. når jeg importerer firefox bookmarks til opera får jeg bare en tom mappe
<westernanalog> lettere sagt enn gjort å migrere skjønner jeg :(
<Fuzzy76> iostat %system på 30-50% under vanlig kjøring - ikke helt heldig?
 * Fuzzy76 er så pokkers lei av den ene serveren som stadig vekk går i stå :(
<geirha> Fuzzy76: iotop
<Fuzzy76> thx, får prøve
<Fuzzy76> mysql swapper som en gal :(
<xt> show processlist;
<Fuzzy76> ikke noe uvanlig der, bare vanlige spørringer
<dagerik> Det kommer en høyfrekvent "pitching sound" fra venstresiden av laptopen. Den er veldig irriterende. Når jeg avspiller musikk fra f.eks. spotify eller youtubevideo opphører lyden. Har dette nødvendigvis noe med lydkort eller lydkortdriver å gjøre?
<Malin> er det så at ubuntu 12.04 får rhythmbox som standard spiler igjen nå?!
<hjd> Malin: ser sånn ut https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-default-apps (regner med den er litt mer offisiell enn tusen blogger som nevner det)
<Sakarias> bytter dem mediespiller for hver release nå?
<Malin> Sakarias: jeg veit ikke, men det har vært banshe siden hm.. 10.10 eler 11.04? jeg skjønner ikke denne hoppinga sånn mellom hva som skal være standard jeg da
<hjd> det har vel alltid vært litt omstokking på hva som følger med på cden. Når det er sagt, så er det jo litt rart å hoppe frem og tilbake mellom forskjellige program som gjør det samme.
<Sakarias> har det ikke vært 3 forskjellige? banshee, rytemboksen og den jeg ikke husker navnet på?
<hjd> Lurer på om Ubuntu B-side prosjektet lever enda? De satte sammen en annen cd med flere pakker de mente var nyttig (så du brukte install-cd, så den). Ble laget like etter at gimp ble fjernet som standard.
<Sakarias> skjønner det er lenge sidne jeg har brukt ubuntu på desktop... viste ikke at gimp var borte som standard
<hjd> Det er lenge siden. Tipper rundt 9.10 eller noe.
<Malin> hvordan kan jeg finne ut hvorofor maskina ikke går i suspend når jeg lukker ned skjermen på laptopen? jeg kjører ubuntu 11.10 og linuxkernel: 3.0.0-14-generic
<alfsimen> System-settings->power
<Malin> det virker med 2.6.28, men da fungerer ikke dvd-avspilling. jeg prøvde å oppgradere til 3.1.6, men den ville ikke boote
<alfsimen> :pPPpPP
<Malin> alfsimen: ja, men alt der er rett stilt inn ;)
<alfsimen> får du suspenda med shut-down-menyen da?
<Malin> alfsimen: ja, men jeg må ta ut batteriet for å startet opp pc-en igjen etterpå
<alfsimen> loll
<Malin> hehe :) ja
<Malin> jeg are jss, maskina starter ikke :S
<alfsimen> da er det kanskje noe galt med sensoren som registrerer om skjermen er lukka eller ikke
<Malin> da må det være galt på den måten at det er galt med kjerne: 3.0.0.14, mens det ikke er galt i 2.6.38 (jeg skrev jo feil kjerne i sted :p )
<Malin> om sensorene er ødelagt, så virker de igjen om jeg booter 2.6.38 :)
<alfsimen> ok
<alfsimen> så ikke det
<alfsimen> *go og legge seg ellerno, huet henger ikke helt med*
<alfsimen> s/go/gå/
<hjd> Malin: høres ut som en regresjon (noe som har funket, sluttet å funke). Mulig du burde sende inn en feilrapport.
<Malin> hjd: ja.. det var i alle fall slik at dette fungerte før jeg oppgarderte til 11.10, men jeg gikk bare tilbake til en tidligere kjerne.
<Malin> hjd: hva slags info trenger jeg egnetlig til en bugreport? Det som ikke fngerer i denne nyeere kjerna er også at den ikke viser om laptopladeren er i eller ikke
<dagerik> Har pc koblet til pc med hdmi. På ubuntu sin login sekvens fungerer det fint, men idet desktopen kommer blir skjermen blå. Tips?
<hjd> Malin: Jeg ville kjørt ubuntu-bug linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic (dobbeltsjekk at det er den pakken først) så regner jeg med den skal samle det meste relevant informasjon. Få med hva som ikke funker, hvilken versjon det fungerte i, og hvilke maskin du har. Sistnevnte kan være nyttig fordi en del linux-bugs skjer bare på bestemt maskinvare.
<hjd> Kernelteamet er lite, og de får mange feilrapporter, så du må nok smøre deg med litt tålmodighet. Bare pass på å få med nok informasjon så de har noe å gå utifra :)
<hjd> Malin: så kan du merke (tagge) bugrapporten 'regression-release' (se https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags#Regression_specific for mer informasjon). Hvis du rapporterer via ubuntu-bug skal taggen for hvilken Ubuntu utgave du har (feks 'oneiric') bli lagt til automatisk.
<Malin> takk hjd da får jeg prøve å se hva jeg får til :)
<hjd> Jeg finner ikke linken nå i farta, men når ubuntu-bug har åpnet en launchpadside der du kan fylle inn tittel og beskrivelse, så lister de noen instruksjoner. En av de er en link til en veldig god innføring i hvordan skrive gode bugrapporter. :)
<Malin> ja, for jeg føler det har vært noe knotete å komme inn i hvordan man gjør det, og det burde jo ikke være for komplisert
<hjd> Ellers tror jeg kernelbugs blir håndert litt annerledes enn vanlige bugs og det er mulig de kommer til å spørre deg om å teste en nyere kjerne.
<hjd> I hovedsak er en god bugrapport : trinn for trinn hvordan man trigger problemet, hva man forventer, hva som skjer (+ versjonsnumre osv)
<Malin> ja, jeg har prøvd en nyere kjerne, men jeg fikk ikke bootet den :(
<Malin> ja
<hjd> tenk på at du skal forklare problemet slik at noen med samme programmet skal kunne gå likt frem og finne samme problemet :)
<Malin> ja, men virker jo som det er noe maskinvarerelatert, for jeg er vel eneste her inne som har det problemet i alle fall
<hjd> Jeg har dessverrer ikke noe særlig erfaring med kernel-bugs, så jeg har ikke noen særlig spesifikke tips akkurat der.
<Malin> okey
<hjd> Malin: Jepp. Det er derfor kernel-teamet anbefaler at alle lager en ny rapport, med mindre det er _eksakt_ samme maskinvare og problem som en eksisterende rapport.
<hjd> At maskin X eller maskin Y ikke klarer å suspende kan skyldes helt forskjellige ting.
<Malin> ja
<Malin> jeg får lage en egen bugrapport, men om det er bare jeg som har den, så vil det neppe bli fikset
<hjd> hvis du rapporterer, er det et kjent problem iallefall.
<hjd> er->blir
<hjd> Hvis du har tid til overs kan du jo prøve med en precise live-cd og se hva som skjer der. (Nå vet jeg ikke om suspend fra live-cd funker i utgangspunktet, dog)
<hjd> Malin: håper det løser seg iallefall :) god natt.
<Malin> håper jeg også, natti hjd
<Malin> hjd: ja, det er jo sant
<Malin> ja, ja, prøvde meg på 2.6.34 jeg, der fungerer jo alt ser det ut til
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-04
<superos> Hva er 'Mute' oversatt med til norsk i lydindikatoren på topplinja?
<Kagee> i windows, Demp
<Kagee> mener det er det samme i f.eks gnome
<superos> Og Unmute?
<Kagee> det er vel en checkbox? så ordet brukes ikke?
<superos> Ikke på topplinja
<jo-erlend> "Skru på lyd", er det oversatt med.
<superos> takk
<jo-erlend> hvordan er det egentlig med patenter og fri programvare? Jeg mener, hvis du ikke har noen økonomiske motiver i det hele tatt. Har det noe å si?
<jo-erlend> synes det er utrolig bra hvordan utviklingen av Ubuntu utvikler seg. Oppgraderte til Precise for an uke siden omtrent, på laptopen. Bortsett fra noen små uhell med update manager, har jeg ikke hatt et eneste problem. Det der er verdifullt. Driver faktisk og lurer på om jeg skal oppgradere desktopen allerede.
<xt> det er bra korleis utviklinga utviklar seg?
<xt> heh
<xt> meta!
<Malin> jo-erlend: åj, hm.. kansje noe jeg kan teste ut, for å se om suspend fungerer osv
<jo-erlend> xt, mhm :)
<Malin> kanskje litt sånn her? http://xkcd.com/989/
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> fin, den der
<Malin> ja :D
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-05
<jo-erlend> oppgraderer til 12.04 på desktopen også, faktisk.
<alfsimen> erre stabilt da?
<jo-erlend> vet ikke. Jeg rebooter nuh.
<jo-erlend> alfsimen, det har vært omtrent knirkefritt på laptopen min en ukes tid. Oppgradering er ikke å anbefale. Det funka dårlig. Mange ting som ikke kunne bli installert eller oppgradert. På laptop gjorde jeg en ren installasjon. Jeg gjør nok det her også etterpå, tenker jeg.
<jo-erlend> Oppgraderingen tok i overkant av to timer. Ren installasjon tar ca 15 minutter. :)
<Berge> …pluss alle programmene du hadde installert i den gamle installasjonen.
<alfsimen> pleier somregel å vente med å installe til beta
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er sant, men det er bare en brøkdel i forhold til å oppgradere alle pakkene ellers.
<Berge> Er det så mye treigere å oppgradere dem enn å installere dem?
<Berge> Jeg er ikke sikker på det.
<jo-erlend> alfsimen, jeg og. Men nå har ting endret seg. Det er meningen at Precise skal være brukbar fra begynnelse til slutt.
<jo-erlend> Berge, veldig mye.
<Berge> Jeg tror det er heller at du har færre pakker når du er ferdig i en nyinstallasjon.
<jo-erlend> ehrm.. Altså. Å oppgradere et tomt Ubuntu-system til neste versjon, er veldig mye tregere enn å installere neste versjon.
<Berge> Ja, det vet jeg.
<Berge> Jeg bare lurer på hvorfor.
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg leste feil.
<Berge> Og en av grunnene er såklart at en nyinstallasjon har langt færre pakker.
<jo-erlend> det er flere grunner. Pakkene må prosesseres. Det må ikke et rent system. Det bare kopieres over.
<Berge> Det vet jeg også, men jeg ser ikke hvorfor det skal være mye treigere.
<jo-erlend> det overrasker meg.
<Berge> Det er snakk om å pakke ut, kopiere inn, kjøre oppdateringsskript.
<Berge> Og eventuelt slette filer som ikke hører til pakken lenger, men hvor mange er nå det?
<jo-erlend> mhm. Masse filer som må åpnes.
<Berge> Som i open()?
<Berge> Du må iofs. stat-e alle filene for å se om de er der fra før, men det er ikke mye dyrere enn å kopiere over en fil.
<jo-erlend> å kopiere tusen filer á 1MB tar mye lenger tid enn å kopiere én fil på 1GB.
<Berge> Eh, ja, men hvor gjør du sistnevnte?
<jo-erlend> ubiquity gjør det, gjør den ikke?
<Berge> Absolutt ingen anelse, jeg kan bare d-i.
<Berge> Det er d-i jeg sammenligner med.
<jo-erlend> trodde i hvertfall det var en av hovedårsakene til at det ikke er noen programvarevalg under installasjonen. Ettersom systemet er helt identisk, så kan man bare dumpe hele filsystemet på plass. Jeg har ikke satt meg veldig godt inn i det, altså.
<jo-erlend> men jeg vet av erfaring av d-i er veldig mye tregere.
<Berge> Men jeg vet at den er raskere. (-:
<Berge> …enn oppgradering av alle pakkene, altså.
<Berge> Ikke enn ubiquity, muligens.
<jo-erlend> du vet at den er tregere. Du har innrømmet det før. :)
<jo-erlend> enn ubiquity, altså. :)
<xt> jo-erlend: sett at det går til helvete med CouchDB då?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Berge> Men så reinstallerer jeg så sjeldent, at (-:
<Berge> I alle fall desktop-maskiner.
<jo-erlend> xt, hvor har du fått det fra?
<xt> jo-erlend: http://damienkatz.net/2012/01/the_future_of_couchdb.html
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Men jeg lurer fortsatt på hvorfor det er treigere å oppgradere.
<jo-erlend> jeg har lest det.
<jo-erlend> Berge, de kjører sikkert mengder av scripts for å sjekke kompatibilitet og alt sånt.
<Berge> «And definitely not part of Apache.» er en fin feature.
<Berge> Apache har ett kult prosjekt, punktum. (-:
<Berge> jo-erlend: Noe er det, men det burde ikke være substansielt.
<xt> Berge: har dei? kva for eit?
<jo-erlend> Berge, nei. Jeg synes også det er litt rart.
<Berge> xt: httpd
<xt> jo-erlend: så du tolka det annleis enn meg?
<jo-erlend> xt, hadoop sikkert. :)
<xt> alle utviklarane stakk jo
<xt> Berge: hahaha! apache httpd kult? den var god!
<xt> :)
<xt> var kult i 1998
<Berge> xt: Vel, kult i betydningen Funker.
<Berge> Apache er liksom alle httpd-ers mor, og kan alt i hele verden.
<xt> det er ikkje det som er tydinga av kult
<Berge> Og er alltid der for deg når du trenger den.
<xt> Berge: pøh, er ncsa det!
<Berge> Så kan alle ungdommene løpe rundt med lighttpd-ene og nginx-ene sine og være hipstere.
<Berge> Mens vi andre fortsetter å kose på at apache har features for omtrent alt i hele verden og slikt.
<xt> Berge: er bare sur, gammal og gretten du
<Berge> xt: \o/
<jo-erlend> jeg er veldig glad i couchdb, men jeg er også veldig interessert i å se hvordan det går med u1db. Hvis de får det til å funke, så er det helt klart den beste løsningen for min del. Men jeg er litt skeptisk. Gleder meg til å få prøvd det ut ordentlig.
<xt> uldb?
<Berge> Viktig å bytte DBMS ofte.
<jo-erlend> u1db er et databaseabstraksjonslag.
<xt> viktig å abstrahere.
<Berge> couchdb er skrevet i erlang, da, det er en kul checkbox å krysse av.
<jo-erlend> det er temmelig alright.... Så lenge det ikke går altfor mye utover ytelsen.
<jo-erlend> Ja, jeg liker jo erlang.
<Berge> Ericsson-språket.
<Berge> «Bringing forth UnQL.» – du vet du gjør det rett når du er på fjerde iterasjon.
<jo-erlend> hmm... «The ipod is designed to last four years»? :)
<jo-erlend> men u1db gjør altså at du kan bruke en hvilken som helst database, uten at programmet merker forskjell. Omtrent samme synkroniseringsfunksjoner som couchdb har og det kjører i-prosess. Men det koster litt, så målet er ikke enorme databaser.
<jo-erlend> de har som mål at 10k dokumenter skal være helt smertefritt. Ingen begrensninger i antall dokumenter, men de har ikke fokus på ytelse utover ti tusen. Det kan være alright for mange ting.
<jo-erlend> dessuten har jeg lyst til å sette meg inn i graf-databaser. Jeg har aldri vært i nærheten av en i det hele tatt.
<jo-erlend> men jeg er helt klart veldig interessert i hva Damien Katz skal gjøre. Det er fryktelig hemmende at CouchDB må kjøre for seg selv. Det gjør det helt irrelevant i mange sammenhenger, som for eksempel IO og Android.
<jo-erlend> IOS.
<Malin> skulle likt å oppgradert til 12.04 for å sjekke om alt kjører fint der, men problemet er vel om det ikke gjør de,t og jeg vil tilbake til en såkalt stabil utgivelse
<jo-erlend> ja. Det der er noe jeg har ønsket meg lenge, å kunne boote fra en fil -- sånn som du kan med Ubuntu i Windows. Altså, en virtuell disk, men ellers et helt normalt system.
<jo-erlend> kan forsåvidt gjøre det, men det er ikke smidig og slett ikke behagelig.
<jo-erlend> men altså... Precise (som _antakelig_ blir 12.04) er veldig konservativ og det er helt annerledes enn det har vært før. Jeg merker ingen store forskjeller på desktopen, selvom ikke alt ble oppgradert riktig. Ville ha gjort en ren installasjon.
<Malin> ja, jeg får kjøre en ren install
<jo-erlend> ... hvis du vil. :)
<jo-erlend> men du vet at du kan installere Ubuntu på minnepinne? Det er ikke like raskt, men da får du et fullverdig system, så du kan sjekke. Jeg mener ikke live-sesjon. Å ha en liten ekstern disk er også ganske alright.
<Malin> ja, det er jo sant. jeg får sjekke ut om jeg får has på minnepinnen min eller ikke, har hatt trøbbel med den, så kanskjeden er ødelagt, tror det er sandisk
<Malin> men fant noe tool for å fjerne den ene partisjonen der, så kanskje det kan gjøre den snillere
<Malin> sån hm.. u3-partisjon, eller hva det nå het
<jo-erlend> ?
<jo-erlend> u3 vet jeg ikke hva er, men jeg mistenker at du ikke skiller mellom partisjoner og filsystemer.
<Malin> nei, det er en egen liten partisjon, som gir minnepinnen status som cd-rom eller noe :s
<jo-erlend> gi meg en lenke, så leser jeg den gjerne.
<jo-erlend> jeg har jo gått gjennom disse tingene på skolen, men det er så lenge siden jeg brukte platespiller at jeg egentlig hadde glemt at de eksisterte. :)
<Malin> http://u3.sandisk.com/launchpadremoval.htm
<Malin> :)
<jo-erlend> hehe... «U3 Launchpad Removal Tool»... I en Ubuntu-kanal? :)
<Malin> tror det står noe her: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U3
<Malin> haha, lol, tenkte jeg ikke på :D
<Malin> lol
<Malin> rofl
<jo-erlend> heh, reis deg opp igjen, det var ikke _så_ morsomt. :)
<jo-erlend> men altså.. Du trenger ikke noe eget program for å fjerne partisjoner.
<jo-erlend> hvis du ser på bios som datamaskinens primæroperativsystem, så kan du også se på partisjoner som harddiskens primærfilsystem... Som kan lagre fire mapper og noen filer. Du kan slette dem. Partisjoner er ikke noe magisk. dd gjør jobben helt fint og enkelt, for eksempel.
<Malin> nei, men akkurat den partisjonen dukker ikke opp i gparted feks.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Det der var jo noen temmelig spesielle greier, synes jeg.
<Malin> ja.. det finnes egen removal software for u3 i ubuntu-pakkearkivet også
<jo-erlend> tipper at det er en wrapper for dd som overskriver et bestemt område av disken.
<jo-erlend> dd er forøvrig et ganske morsomt navn. Står for carbon copy.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> jeg har nemlig før prøvd å fjerne den partisjonen, men ikke funnet ut av det, før jeg tilfeldigvis leste om u3 nå her om dagen
<jo-erlend> alle partisjoner er lagret i et område på disken, sånn fra-til.
<Malin> ja :)
<jo-erlend> jeg brukte for eksempel dd til å fikse et problem med 4k disk en gang. Behøvde bare å flytte alt én byte, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> altså.. Flytte alle partisjonene én byte fremover. Eller kanskje det var flere, men det spiller ingen stor rolle. Det som spiller en rolle, er at partisjoner bare er definerte dataområder som du kan lagre filsystemer i. I 14.04 trenger vi antakelig ikke tenke mer på dem i det hele tatt, med mindre du skal dualboote med windows eller noe sånt.
<Malin> ah
<jo-erlend> btrfs takler å kjøre datter-filsystemer, så du trenger ikke å dele opp i partisjoner. Og det er ingen tvil om at det er standard i 14.04.
<jo-erlend> jeg har hatet partisjoner siden jeg måtte dele opp en 40MB harddisk for å kunne bruke lagringsplassen. Det er en stund siden. :)
<jo-erlend> det er forøvrig ikke strengt talt nødvendig å bruke partisjoner i det hele tatt. Du kan lagre et filsystem rett på disken, hvis du vil.
<Malin> hehe
<Malin> ja, det går jo, men kjekt å dele opp med tanke på om noe går galt og sånt
<Malin> men jeg har vel ikke brukt partisjoner før innpå 2000-tallet en gang
<jo-erlend> bedre å sørge for at ingenting går galt :>
<Malin> :p
<jo-erlend> det bør egentlig aldri være et problem hvis alt går galt. Hvis det er det, så har du gjort noe galt.
<Malin> praktisk med /home på egen partisjon når en skal f.eks. reinstallere
<Malin> :)
<jo-erlend> ikke fullt så mye nå lenger. Ubuntu er i stand til å takle det uten bruk av flere partisjoner.
<jo-erlend> istedenfor å partisjonere, så sletter den bare alt annet enn /home, som uansett ikke berøres av installasjonen. Den kan også "prøve å oppgradere", uten at jeg vet hva det betyr.
<jo-erlend> hmm.. Men jeg er en smule skuffet over grafikken. Det er ikke veldig mye bedre enn det var i 11.10. Hadde håpet at radeon-driveren skulle ha blitt veldig mye bedre, men det virker ikke sånn. Eller kanskje det er compiz som ikke er så veldig mye forbedret. Nettverket er veldig mye bedre, ser det ut til.
<Malin> hm.. når det er lts, burde de jo få det optimalisert og stabilisert mest mulig
<jo-erlend> ja, men det er, såvidt jeg forstår, generelle endringer.
<jo-erlend> Rick Spencer er veldig flink til å selge testing. Jeg har alltid slurvet med det der, men etter at jeg jobbet litt med ham på et par prosjekter, så har testing blitt en lidenskap for meg. Han er en bra mann å ha i den posisjonen, synes jeg.
<Malin> ah :) ja, om testing for å forsikre seg om at ting er stailt, etc, så er jeg ve enig ja
<jo-erlend> det er ikke lov å gi ut programvare som har kjente feil.
<Malin> nei :)
<Malin> kjernen som 12.04 skal bruke, er nå ute av RC ser jeg
<jo-erlend> jeg har alltid hatt lyst til å oppgradere tidlig, fordi jeg har lyst til å bidra tidlig, men jeg trenger at ting fungerer i det minste noenlunde. Første gangen på mange år at jeg bytter så tidlig.
<jo-erlend> jepp.ø
<jo-erlend> jepp.
<Malin> kan jo teste om den fungerer
<Malin> ja, ser den kom i dag
<Malin> men fant ut hvorfor jeg ikke får bootet kjernene mine
<jo-erlend> det er forøvrig også en nokså stor oppgradering, siden den forrige ble forsinket.
<jo-erlend> VGA?
<Malin> når jeg installerer nyere, det er nvidia-driveren
<Malin> ja
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin> ser ut som jeg kan få det ti å virke ved åstarte i recover mode og kjøre en: dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<jo-erlend> AMDs Catalyst-driver er også sånn. Jeg har kuttet den helt ut.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> men det er frustrerende :S
<Malin> om det er en enkel måte å aktivere nouvea, den frie nvidia-driveren, og jeg kan få fungernede 3D, så kan det jo tenkes det er nok
<jo-erlend> var det inntil 11.04, da radeon-driveren ble bra nok for hverdagsbruk. Fordelen er at skjermkortet mitt kommer til å bli bedre med tiden. :)
<Malin> :)
<jo-erlend> det kan være temmelig frustrerende for Windows-brukere og sånt, men jeg synes likevel det er bra at vi sparker ballen langt foran oss og løper etter. Løper sannsynligvis fortere da.
<Malin> hvordan kan det ære frustrerende for windows-brukere?
<jo-erlend> vel. Windows-brukerne opplever en helt annen ytelse, så når de bytter til Ubuntu -- selvom det fungerer, så er det dårlig. Men det er bra nok. Det må bli bedre. Men leverandørene har ikke noe insentiv for å gjøre ting bedre hvis alle tilpasser seg.
<Malin> ah, sånn ja, altså for de som flytter over :)
<Malin> fra windows
<Malin> windows-emigranter :p
<Malin> ja
<Malin> og hva veit jeg, men jeg har inntrykk av at mange ser på ubuntu og andre linux-distroer som en litt dårlig erstatning for windows
<jo-erlend> synes det beste vi kan gjøre er å ikke bruke sånne uttrykk. "Ok, du bruker Firefox? Har du hørt om Google Chrome?". Ingen som går i forsvarsmodus av det. Bare to forskjellige ting.
<jo-erlend> nettopp.
<jo-erlend> ingen som ser på Google Chrome som en rask, men fattig versjon av Firefox. Det har med kommunikasjon å gjøre.
<Malin> unngå utrykk som windows-emigranter?
<jo-erlend> ja, hvis jeg får det som jeg vil. :)
<Malin> ja, men i dag er det nok ikke så enkelt som at man bare har en annen nettleser, det å ha windows, vs ubuntu vs os-x
<Malin> da skal jeg reboote for å se hvordan 3.2-kjerna funker
<jo-erlend> joda, det er veldig enkelt. Det finnes unntak og dem skal man ta hensyn til. Men de er unntak.
<Malin> så da blir man borte litt, også er jeg tilbake igjen snart :)
<Malin> ja :)
<Malin> jeg mener jo at ikke alle må ha photoshop osv
<Malin> men bbl :)
<jo-erlend> jo, men poenget er at det er vi som vinner på at forskjellene blir mindre. Derfor må vi ikke fremheve forskjellene, men likhetene.
<jo-erlend> "emigrere fra Windows" høres automatisk ut som en veldig viktig beslutning som krever nøye gjennomtanke. Da kommer vi inn på det at folk bestemmer med følelser og ikke rasjonalitet. "Ha det jeg har, som fungerer helt greit og som jeg er vant til, eller... Emigrere til en helt ukjent tilstand? Tar det i morgen."
<jo-erlend> hehe, "Kan du sende meg noe i posten?"
<Malin> hehe :) ja, ser den. driver å reinstallerer nvidia nå
<Malin> sende deg noe i posten? Var det retorisk?
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er en klassisk måte å unngå en beslutning på. Men det er en beslutning. Det er en beslutning om å ikke gjøre noen endringer.
<Malin> ja
<Malin> jeg er enig i at å si at man emigrerer er dårig
<Malin> *dårlig utrykk
<Malin> var vel sagt humoristisk fra min side, men ser jo problemet
<jo-erlend> alt som får det til å virke som et valg, er negativt. Tenk nettleser. Det finnes mange gode. Internet Explorer er én av dem, men ikke bli lojal bare fordi du ikke vet hva de andre tilbyr.
<Malin> aha
<Malin> ja
<Malin> men jeg merker meg at noen jeg kjenner blander nettleser og operativsystem
<Malin> enten så er det fori jeg har utrykket meg veldg klønete, eller så er det fordi de jeg prater med ikke aner noe det
<jo-erlend> jeg sier ikke at du skal si det sånn. Poenget er at det er ingen dramatisk forskjell mellom å gjøre ting i Windows og i Ubuntu -- med mindre leverandøren av et program har bestemt det sånn. Da er det jo leverandøren av den aktuelle programvaren man skal være grinete på. Men det er egentlig et forholdsvis uaktuelt spørsmål, spesielt med nye Gimp.
<jo-erlend> la for all del folk diskutere hva som er best av Gimp og det andre, men ikke la det i seg selv være et argument for eller imot Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> det er vanskelig å snakke om disse tingene. Men det blir lettere hvis man ikke ser det som et motsetningsforhold. Jeg tror at en vesentlig del av årsaken til at GNU er såpass lite som det er, er at forkjemperne hele tiden sammenlikner seg selv med motstanderen.
<Malin> back
<Malin> aha, det kan tenkes det er grunnen ja
<Malin> nei, jeg får ikke dreisen på 3.2
<Malin> reinstallasjonen av nvidia-current henger når den prøver å oppgardere initramfs
<Malin> men fikk bootet til desktop etter å ha avinstallert nvidia-current
<Malin> men suspend virket jo ikke der heller
<Malin> nesten så det frister å finne en gammel kjerne, veldig gammel en
<Malin> blæh :S dette var knot
<Malin> om jeg heller bruker nouveau-driveren, hvordan aktiverer man da 3d-støtten?
<Malin> jeg syntes gimp er fint, men er det blitt en enda nyere versjon?
<Malin> ser jonå at det eren versjon 2.7
<Malin> ser ut som man endelig får alt samlet i ett vindu :D
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-06
<virtuelv> noen som har et godt forslag på 802.11n-aksesspunkt?
<virtuelv> minstekrav: at jeg kan installere en eller annen WRT på den
<virtuelv> bør-ha: 5GHz
<Malin> hva er foresten fordelen med å ha en som sender på 5GHz?
<sigurdga> Malin: Gimp 2.7? jeg er ikke oppdatert på Ubuntu, men var det default?
<Malin> sigurdga: nei, det er nok gimp 2.6 som er standard i Ubuntu 11.10, og jeg sjekket i pakkearkivet til 12.04, og det står enda at det er en nyere versjon av 2.6 der, så ingen 2.7
<Malin> leste litt om 2.7, og da får man alt i ett vindu
<Malin> det hadde vært kjekt
<Malin> så får se om jeg finner en ppa eller noe
<sigurdga> Ja. Om du finner release-dato for 2.8 noe sted, så si fra, så skal jeg oversette den. Gjør det ikke før jeg må :)
<Malin> :)
<sigurdga> 2.7 er forresten regnet som ustabil eller utviklerversjon, men det vet du vel :)
<Malin> ah, det visste jeg ikke :p
<Malin> men takk for info, for da venter jeg heller på 2.8
<sigurdga> jeg også… men det har jeg gjort noen år
<Malin> ah
<Malin> det jeg leste hos gimp nå, var at 2.7.4 var muligens siste versjon før de starter på dev av 2.8
<sigurdga> Om du kjenner noen som har en mill til overs eller noe, så kanskje flere kan jobbe med det.
<Malin> hm.. jeg kan jo selge leiligheten, men står vel ikke igjen med så mye som over 1 mill
<sigurdga> spørs vel også litt på hva som er viktig for deg, leilighet eller god gimp?
<Malin> jeg er redd mitt kompetansenivå er for lavt til at jeg kan bidra med noe der enda
<Malin> sigurdga: ja :) jeg må nok si at leiligheten er prioritert over gimp....
<Malin> skulle jeg noen gang vine sykt med penger (spiller jo ikke noe, så hvordan skal det egentlig skje), så kunne jeg sponset en del gode opensource prosjekter
<sigurdga> samme her, men spiller ikke, og akkurat nå tjener jeg ikke penger engang - men jeg prøver å gjøre det, på opensourceprosjekter
<Malin> jeg tror nok gimp ville vært et prosjekt jeg kunne tenkt meg å støttet også
<sigurdga> jeg også
<sigurdga> jeg har bidratt med oversetting der de siste 5 eller 7 åra
<sigurdga> men det hjelper ikke på fortgangen
<Malin> ah, jeg har nok ikke bidratt noe som helst ti gimp
<Malin> men artig, god støtte til forskjellige språk er jo viktig :)
<Malin> men blir gimp enda bedre, så kunne det vært interessant om den var god nok for profesjonelle også
<sigurdga> blir nok aldri det. har noe med hvor mange som jobber med å holde photoshop foran
<Malin> ja...
<Malin> men for hjemmebrukere er den da langt over photoshop elements skulle jeg tro?
<Malin> de fleste privatpersoner jeg kjenner til som har photoshop har jo en de har lastet end ulovlig
<Malin> jeg lastet ned og sånt før også med photoshop, etc, da jeg drev med windows, men etter jeg sartet med ubuntu har jeg nesten ikke gjort det mer :)
<Malin> bbl
<sigurdga> dessverre er det sånn
<Malin> ja
<Malin> jeg syntes i alle fall argumentet faller litt bort, når måten de skaffer photoshop på er ved å piratkopiere, syntes det blir feil å klage på at photoshp ikke kjører og sånt i Ubuntu og sånt da :)
<Malin> men men
<sigurdga> helt enig
<jo-erlend> Det blir veldig spennende å se hvordan 2.8 blir mottatt.
<Malin> sigurdga: blir det ikke litt det samme som ms word vs openoffice writer :)
<sigurdga> Malin: Kanskje litt, men jeg tror ikke google "kjøper seg inn" i gimp
<Malin> ah, nei :)
<Malin> har google kjøpt seg inn i openoffice nå?
<Malin> det har gått meg hus forbi tror jeg :)
<sigurdga> neida. libreoffice blir drevet av en foundation, hvor mange store kjente friprogvennlige er med, deriblant google.
<Malin> aha
<Malin> hm.. kan det være en ide å kalle open sourceprogrammer for uavhengig programmvare?
<Malin> fri på norsk kan virke som om det er gratis
<Malin> og åpen kildekode er kanskje litt tregt eller hur?
<jo-erlend> fri på norsk er mye mindre misvisende enn det er på norsk. "Fri" brukes bare på den måten noen få ganger, når bedriftene vet at det er ulovlig å si at ting er gratis, men likevel ønsker å gi inntrykk av at det er sånn.
<Malin> er fri på norsk mindre misvisende enn det er på norsk?
<jo-erlend> enn det er på engelsk :)
<Malin> ah, ja, det er kansje verre på engelsk når man prater om: free software :p
<Malin> kanskje de burde kalle det independent software i stedet?
<Malin> det er mulig jeg ikke er inne på en god ide, men den kom bare, og da slang jeg den ut, også er det opp til diskusjonen/debatten å finne ut om det var bedre eller ikke :)
<jo-erlend> helt klart. "Free of charge" er generelt forkortet til "free". På norsk kan man si "kostnadsfritt" og noen snakker om "fri levering", men det er ikke i nærheten av like vanlig.
<jo-erlend> jeg er forsåvidt ikke uenig i at "uavhengig programvare" kunne være et godt begrep, men "friprog" er nokså sterkt. Man skal være litt forsiktige med å introdusere for mange begreper.
<Malin> ja, jeg veit godt hva det kan føre til :)
<jo-erlend> dessuten synes jeg vel egentlig ikke at det gjør noe om folk tror at fri programvare handler om at det ikke koster penger. Sannheten er at de aller fleste bryr seg mer om kostnader enn lisenser. Sånn sett vil jeg heller at folk skal snakke om at Gimp er en gratis konkurrent til Photoshop, enn at de skal snakke om at Gimp har åpen kildekode.
<Malin> ja
<Malin> også bør man kanskje gå vekk fra å kalle ting for photoshop-alternativ osv
<Malin> det er jo en konkurent
<jo-erlend> ja, når man snakker om x-alternativer, så fremhever man at x er førstevalget. Det irriterer meg når folk snakker om Android-telefoner som "Iphone-konkurrenter", for eksempel.
<cjoke> :)
<jo-erlend> er det noen som vet hvordan det går med WebM i GStreamer?
<jo-erlend> halla cjoke :)
<cjoke> halla :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, det var et godt eksempel. Jeg så det stod om ipad-alternativer her om dagen et eller annet sted, og da fremstilles alt som apple-kopier, som ikke er apple
<Malin> iOS er da like mye et andorid-alternativ :)
<Malin> og visa versa
<Malin> nå har foresten telefonen min kommet tilbake, men jeg får ikke hentet den før i morgen, så skal være interessant å se om de fikk gjort det skikkelig, eller ikke :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke enig i at Ios er like mye et alternativ til Android, siden Ios bare kan kjøres på bestemte enheter.
<RoyK> sant...
 * RoyK synes det er i overkant råttent at Apple nekter *GPL-kode adgang til apple appstore selv om de iOS er stappfullt av kode med tilsvarende lisenser
<jo-erlend> ja. De kan begrunne det nøyaktig hvordan de vil, men det forandrer ikke virkeligheten.
<RoyK> hva slags dårlig unnskyldning er det de har på den?
<RoyK> noe med at lisensen gjør det vanskelig å kvalitetssikre eller noe?
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/795028/ <-- zfs er rått og kult og fint og ... pill råttent når dritten treffer vifta......
<cjoke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/795180/ :)
<RoyK> xkcd - just 24 to go...
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-07
<Malin> jo-erlend: hvordan gikk jeg frem for å ha en normal ubuntu-install på en minnepinne?
<Malin> må jeg bruke 2 stykker og velge den ene som installasjonsmedium?
<jo-erlend> Malin, ja.
<jo-erlend> nå er jeg kanon dritings, så du må ikke stille flere spørsmål, for jeg kommer til å svare. :)
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGuKlenP9NQ&feature=related <-- Jeg er omtrent like glad i kommunistisk musikk som jeg hater kommunisme.
<jo-erlend> http://design.canonical.com/2012/01/launcher-reveal-prototype/ <-- multimonitor-folk bør teste.
<Malin> jo-erlend: hehe, hvordan er formen i dag da? :)
<Malin> og takk for svaret i natt
<jo-erlend> helt fin. Takk som spør. :)
<jo-erlend> kanskje en smule redusert, men ingenting en bøtte med kaffe ikke kan kurere. :)
<Malin> :)
<Malin> jeg driver stadig å prøve å få i gang suspend jeg
<jo-erlend> som betyr at..?
<Malin> den ikke går i suspend når jeg lukker ned skjermen
<Malin> gjør jeg det manuelt fra menyen, så går den i suspend, men da får man ikke skrudd på maskinen igjen før man har holdt ned påknappen i flere sekunder og da starter den på nytt
<jo-erlend> suspend og hibernate er jo vedvarende mareritt når det gjelder Linux generelt.
<Malin> men det har fungert fint i tidligere kjerner
<jo-erlend> for enkelte modeller. :)
<Malin> ja, men hva er grunnen til at det i en nyere kjerne ikke virker lengere, på samme hardware?
<Malin> at de har fjernet støtte ?
<Malin> for noen typer hardware?
<jo-erlend> kan være en regresjon. Jeg vet ikke. Kan være at de har en liste over maskinvare hvor det er kjent at det ikke fungerer pålitelig, som med Compiz, for eksempel. Men det er bare gjetning.
<jo-erlend> akkurat det der, er litt flaut. Der ligger Ubuntu i overkant av ti år bak Windows. Vi får vel bare anse det for å være en persisk feil.
<Malin> ja, det virker jo i alle fall litt useriøst. Om en oppgraderer til en nyere ubuntu-versjon, forventer man gjerne at det en har skal fungere også der :)
<Malin> kan jo teste hibernate nå og se om det fungerer
<Malin> ikke ved å lukke ned skjermen i alle fall :)
<hjd> Malin: har du dobbeltsjekket innstillingene for hva som skal skje når du lukker skjermen? Jeg har sett en bunke feilrapporter om at valget hvilemodus har forsvunnet i nyere Ubuntu versjoner.
<Malin> hjd: den står på suspend, jeg satte den nettopp til hibernate, for å teste det, men det fungerte heller ikke når skjermen lukkes
<Malin> men fungerte når jeg gjorde det manuelt, med unntak av at ingenting av det jeg hadde kjørende startet igjen da jeg startet opp maskina da
<hjd> ah, ok. Bare sjekker :)
<Malin> ja :) men greit og lurt å tenke på alle tenkelige, og utenkelige ting
<Malin> det virker om jeg booter en eldre kjerne
<Malin> men da er det gjerne andre ting igjen
<hjd> hm, skjønner. Endte du opp med å sende inn en bugrapport på problemet med hvilemodus eller har det (delvis) løst seg nå?
<Malin> hjd: jeg har ikke sendt noe bugrapport, da jeg er usikker på hvor jeg henter ut relevant info
<Malin> men vi tro /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<Malin> kan være relevant å legge ved
<Malin> jeg har funnet ut litt mer, så jeg sender en bugrapport nå
<hjd> Malin: ubuntu-bug skal hente ut og legge ved alt som er nyttig automatisk :)
<Malin> ja, det var det jeg skjønte etterhvert her, nå etter å ha lest litt, men legger den ved relevante logger også?
<hjd> Jeg tror da det. Du kan jo sjekke vedleggene etter at du har rapportert, og eventuelt legge til filer du synes er relevante?
<Malin> jo, det går jo, om det fungerer slik :)
<Malin> her er den i alle flall: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/913091
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 913091 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "suspend when closing laptop-lid dosen't work" [Undecided,New]
<hjd> Du vil muligens legge til hvilken maskin (og maskinvare du har) og om det har funket en gang i tiden legg til info om hvilke kjerner du har prøvd (hva som funker og ikke). Det gjør det mye enklere å vite at det er noe som må ha endre seg mellom versjon x og y
<hjd> jeg må stikke snart btw.,
<Malin> ah, okey, men jeg kan legge til info om de kjernene jeg har prøvd jeg :)
<hjd> jepp :) for å si det sånn: de kan ikke vite det, med mindre du forteller dem det ;)
<hjd> så du den linken til hvordan skrive bra bugrapporter forresten?
<hjd> snakkes
<Malin> hjd: det er et godt poeng :p
<Malin> hjjeg tror  det er den jeg har
<Malin> men ikke sikker
<RoyK> goddagen
<RoyK> noen her som bruker ubuntu-plugg til verktøykasse?
<RoyK> ser at standardinstallasjonen kommer med bare main-repo (ikke universe og multiverse), selv om det er enkelt å fikse - tenkte mer på om doen hadde ei liste over "kjekt-å-ha-på-minnepinne"
<Malin> hm.. ubuntu-plug, det hørtes nytt ut,  hva er det?
<Malin> ah
<RoyK> sånn derre minnepinne med ubuntu på :)
<RoyK> perfekt verktøykasse i tilfelle pc-kræsj uansett OS
<RoyK> kjekt å ha gddrescue og sånt parat
<Malin> aha :) smart
<Malin> er det nok med en 2GB minnepinne?
<Malin> sukk, jeg blir litt sliten av ei veninne av meg, som har blitt så Applefrelst at det virker som stocholmsyndromet
<RoyK> lol
<RoyK> Malin: det holder sikkert med 2GB, men jeg vil hellst ha 1GB til data og litt til programvare, s[ 4GB er |mitt| minimumsvalg
<RoyK> ang eplefrelse, så forstår jeg det godt - jeg har en 17" MBP og det er uten tvil det råeste maskin jeg har hatt
<Malin> RoyK: okey, er bare at jeg har en 2GB liggende :)
<Malin> RoyK: ja, jeg har vel ikke sagt at apple-maskiner er dårlige heller, men men, jeg tror hun mente at jeg av og til pratet sånn om linux :S
<Malin> ja ja
<Sakarias> man snakker gjerne om slikt om ting man liker
<Malin> ja, men det var vooldsomt
<Malin> men ja, det er vel sånn :)
<Malin> jeg vurderer jo å kjøpe meg en macbook med tiden
<Malin> fikk igjen N900-en min, men tja, de hadde jo glemt å sette i batteriet :p jeg sendte jo inn batteri + telefon
<shazzr> Malin: 2GB holder i lange baner.
<Malin> shazzr: :D da kunne det vært noe å mekket :)
<Malin> et annet program som er fint er smartmontools tror jeg det heter
<Malin> det gjennopprettet i alle fall partisjonstabellen på min eksterne disk, som jeg ved et uhell slettet under en win7-installasjon :p
<shazzr> Malin: Alltid greit å ha en minnepinne med et fungerende OS liggende i kjipe situasjoner. :)
<Malin> ja :)
<RoyK> Malin: smartctl fra smartmontools er kjekt for å sjekke status, men ganske verdiløst for recovery
<Malin> ja
#ubuntu-no 2012-01-08
<Malin> viste seg at mitt gamle aksesspunkt støttet dd-wrt :)
<Malin> men i alle fall da jeg prøvde å sette det opp som bridge uten å lykkes, oppdaget jeg at min egen maskin ikke er koblet til routeren min med mer enn 65Mbps, og ikke 150, som både router og kort støtter. Vil det si at 802.11n er slått av på kortet her?
<Malin> har dette kortet: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Malin> har googlet en del, men det har ikke ført noe frem
<RoyK> Malin: så vidt jeg husker er 160Mbps på 5GHz-båndet - har du støtte for 5GHz på begge/alle noder?
<Malin> RoyK: ut fra hva jeg leser om 802.11n-standarden på wikipedia, så operer den på både 2.4Ghz og 5Ghz, om routeren og eller trådløskotetet støtter 5Ghz, veit jeg ikke, men jeg fant nå ut at 65Mbps er innenfor 802.11n-standarden og ikke noen av de andre
<Malin> så da er ting plutselig litt anderledes, da må jeg finne ut hvorfor den ikke kjører på hyeste :)
<Malin> jeg sitter nå ca 2 meter fra trådløsrouteren
<Malin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11#Protocols
<Malin> nå har den droppet til 54Mbps også ser jeg, men jeg veit i lale fall at den kjører på opptil 65Mbps
<RoyK> tror ikke du får 150Mbps over 2,4GHz
<Malin> da må i såfall routeren støtte 5Ghz, siden den skal støtte opp til 150Mbps
<RoyK> hva med nettkortet? støtter det 5G?
<Malin> det er jeg ikke 100% sikker på, men en i et forum, som sier han har samme kort som meg, får det til i alle fall
<Malin> kan sjekke intel sine offesielle sider for sikkerhetsskyld
<Malin> ser ut sånn i følge denne siden: http://www.intel.com/products/wireless/wireless_n/overview.htm
<Malin> men jeg ser det er forskjell på om man sender noe med 40MHz eller 20MHz på routeren også, men jeg finner ikke noen måte å endre det på
<RoyK> Malin: hva sier lshw?
<Malin> om kortet mitt får jeg dette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/797040/
<RoyK> ser jo ut til at det skal kunne funke på begge bånda http://www.intel.com/products/wireless/wireless_n/overview.htm
<Malin> ja :)
<Malin> vil tro det er lettere å stille inn med dd-wrt, enn med det som er stanadrd i routeren min, men når det ikke står om den støtes eller ikke på sidene til dd-wrt og jeg ikke veit hvordan jeg reflasher den igjen om jeg flasher den med noe som ikke virker, så tør jeg ikke :)
<Malin> virker i alle fall ut som den må sende på 40Mhz og ikke 20Mhz, skal jeg få 150Mbps
<Malin> kanskje det hjelper å endre kanalnummeret
<Malin> hm. det ser ut som routeren min støtter tomato
<Malin> eller så var det noe annet jeg fant :( sukk
<RoyK> kanskje openwrt?
<RoyK> openwrt funker bedre enn dd-wrt på noen rutere
<Malin> kan sjekke
<Malin> ah, nei, jeg har sjekket der
<Malin> finner bare en netgear-router der jeg
<RoyK> hva slags ruter har du?
<Malin> eller jeg finner flere, men ikke den jeg har
<Malin> jeg har wnr1000v2
<RoyK> ser dårlig ut, ja https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=23387
<RoyK> eh... fra http://forum1.netgear.com/showthread.php?t=49634 "FYI:: WNR1000v2-VC actually is running opensource firmware OPENWRT"
<Malin> ja, så det der
<Malin> men følte ikke det var nok til at jeg tør prøve, medmindre jeg finner ut hvorda njeg reflasher routeren om den er "bricked"
<Malin> det er ingen usb-porter på denne
<Malin> ser for meg at en usb-port kan brukes til flashing også, men hva veit jeg
<Malin> men det er nå det det står, at den kjører open-wrt
<Malin> det er i alle fall ikke noe open-wrt som default på min router :)
<Malin> hm.. fant en usb-> ethernet-adapter
<Malin> kanskje jeg kan koble den på serveren så jeg kan bruke den før routeren
<Malin> for da får jeg jo 2 ethernet-porter der
<kilonux> goddag kagee
<kilonux> eller godkveld
<kilonux> og godt nytt år
<Malin> takk kilonux og det samme til deg :)
<kilonux> jeg er i Frankrike som vanlig og lurer på ting
<jo-erlend> spør Rick Spencer. Han er i Frankrike han også. :>
<kilonux> og du da?
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke i Frankrike. :)
<kilonux> Pattie Smith, tror jeg også er her
<kilonux> men det som irriterer meg er at NRK vet at jeg ikke er i Norge
<jo-erlend> hehe....
<kilonux> jeg har sliti litt med proxy, men skjønner ikke hvorfor det ikke funker
<jo-erlend> er det TV-lisens du snakker om, kanskje? Ellers synes jeg det er litt rart å irritere seg over at NRK vet at man ikke er i Norge :)
<jo-erlend> ah..
<jo-erlend> hva slags proxy prøver du å sette opp?
<kilonux> jo-erlend,  de fleste programmene på nett tv er kun lesbare i Norge
<kilonux> en norsk proxy
<Malin>  burde være mulig å finne en norsk proxy ja
<kilonux> http://aliveproxy.com/proxy-list/proxies.aspx/Norway-no
<jo-erlend> kilonux, jeg vet. Men hva slags proxy?
<Berge> NRK bruker vel noe MMS-røl?
<Berge> ssh -D og SOCKS!
<kilonux> saken er at Firefox ikke vil noenting
<Berge> Fattigmanns-VPN, og kjempeeffektivt.
<kilonux> åhh? hva er det?
<Berge> kilonux: Saken er vel heller at du ikke forklarer hva problemet er.
<Berge> Dvs, jeg skjønte problemet med å være i Frankrike, men ikke om at Firefox ikke gjør noe.
<Berge> Har du et sted å SSHe til i Norge?
<kilonux> ssh  ?
<Berge> ok, om du ikke vet hva SSH er, hjelper det nok ikke.
<Berge> Og da får heller jo-erlend hjelpe, han er god på GUI (_:
<kilonux> da får jeg lære det
<jo-erlend> kilonux, har du en PC i Norge som du kan bruke som du vil?
<kilonux> no
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er bare det at jeg glemmer hvordan man setter opp ssh-tunell mellom hver gang. :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg snakket ikke om tunnel.
<Berge> Og jeg ga kommandolinjen og alt -:
<jo-erlend> Berge, men du regnet med at han hadde en box i Norge, ikke sant?
<Berge> Jeg spurte om det.
<jo-erlend> ja, altså du mente å bruke det for å sette opp en egen proxy, ikke for å bruke en eksisterende?
<Malin> kanskje en skulle opprettet et støttefond for nordmenn i utlandet som ønsker å se nrk nettv, for å lage en norsk proxy.
<Malin> kanskje noe for tv-aksjonen i år
<Berge> Ordet proxy er så overlastet for tiden at jeg ikke vet hva jeg skal svare.
<Berge> Ja, kanskje?
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> ja, enig i det.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: han kunne satt opp en socksproxy via den og ssh, ja
<Berge> Folk ser ut til å tro at ordet proxy betyr magisk-greie-som-får-$foo-til-å-virke-fra-$land.
<Malin> :D
<Berge> Kagee: ssh -D <3
<Malin> Hvordan er det med Ubuntu i frankrike?
<Kagee> ssh -D <3
<Kagee> Men så har jeg også tilgang til et par vpn-exits
<Berge> VPN, schmepen.
<kilonux> Malin,  måkke spørre meg. Har ikke sett statistikkene
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu-fr er vel kjente for å være et veldig aktivt miljø, tror jeg.
<kilonux> men de liker ikke teitinger
<kilonux> som skriver med aksang
<jo-erlend> de er vel allergiske da?
<kilonux> noen
<kilonux>  #debian-fr er flotte folk
<kilonux> beklager : #debian-facile
<kilonux> Men i alle fall, en norsk proxy løser ikke problemet, altså?
<Kagee> I teorien jo, men siden du skal bruke så mye data (se video) er det greit om du bruker din egen
<kilonux> Idet betyr vpn?
<kilonux> slufsete skriving, jeg vet det
<kilonux> Kagee, bruke min egen proxy?
<Kagee> Det enkleste er å bruke ssh eller vpn mot en internettilkoblet maskin du har tilgang til i norge
<kilonux> ok
<Kagee> det var derfor vi spurte om det
<kilonux> veit dere hvor jeg kan lese litt om dette her?
<Kagee> kilonux: Google ssh socks proxy
<Berge> Kagee: kilonux vet ikke hva SSh er.
<Berge> Jeg tror ikke SOCKS-støtten er stedet å begynne.
<Malin> kilonux: okey
<Malin> mener det var politiet i Frankrike som har gått helt over på Ubuntu?
<kilonux> kan stemme det ja
<kilonux> eller GENDARMERIE
<kilonux> vi har flere purker her
<kilonux> masse
<kilonux> ok boys and girls, det ikke så viktig å se disse programmene, men jeg syns det er irriterende
<kilonux> når man vet at det går an
<jo-erlend> det enkleste hadde vært hvis NRK ga deg et brukernavn og passord som du kunne bruke når du var i utlandet.
<Berge> Enn ssh -D? Knappest (-:
<kilonux> http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html ?
<Malin> kilonux: ja, jeg er enig med deg :)
<Malin> det må da være mer enn bare ssh -D
<Malin> er vel en adresse eller noe etter det :p
<Kagee> Malin: ja. En maskin med ssh kjørende som du har en konto på
<kilonux> Hvem har SSH kjørende?
<Berge> _o/
<blaamann> kilonux: Berge deler nok ut en konto.
<Kagee> :-/
<Berge> Tenker nok det d-:
<kilonux> blaamann,  først må jeg vel lære litt om dette her
 * Kagee klarer ikke se om Berge er sarkastisk eller ikke
 * Berge var sarkastisk.
<kilonux> hvorfor skulle ikke Berge eller en blaamann eller Malin eller jo eller Kagee dele ut konto?
<Kagee> kilonux: en ssh konto er det samme som å gi deg en brukerkonto på maskina.
 * Kagee har dessuten ingen maskiner i norge
<kilonux> så jeg kan fikle med alle filene ?
<Kagee> s/maskiner/servere/
<Kagee> kilonux: noe slikt
<Malin> kilonux: du vil ikke ha sudotilgang på serveren min da? :p
<kilonux> uff da
<Malin> men om jeg hadde hatt okey båndbredde opp, så hadde det ikke gjort noe om du i ny og ned brukte noe av den :)
<Malin> men veit ikke om 12/5 einer seg?
<kilonux> kunne vært gøy å prøve å prøve dette engang, men ikke i kveld, skal tidlig opp i morra
<kilonux> er trøtt som dere ser sers er ser
<Malin> ja, vi kunne jo i alle fall testet det :)
<Malin> men får ta det siden ja :)
<kilonux> gøy også å teste andre veien, dele maskina mi
<kilonux> flott å snakke med dere, god nat folks
<kilonux> natt
<Malin> ja :)
<Malin> natti kilonux <3
<kilonux> natti
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-31
<f00f-> det prøver jeg stadig på
<Mathias> mrn
<RoyK> gddgn
<Mathias> god døgn? :P
<Mathias> spiste nettopp verdens beste is
<RoyK> Mathias: goddagen ;)
<blaamann> Mathias: Ben & Jerry's Baked Alaska?
<Mathias> nei
<malin> f00f-: takk :)
<IvarB> eat, or not to eat.... hmm
<IvarB> absolutt ikke ubuntu-tema men... hvor mange bankkontoer "bruker" dere?
<Mathias> 3
<IvarB> det er?
<Mathias> 1+1+1
<IvarB> lønnskonto, sparekonto og lån?
<Mathias> nau
<Mathias> brukskonto, resten er drit :P
<IvarB> hva kommer det av at på en dag som i dag (31.12.12) så får jeg plutselig veldig lyst og iver til å rydde i kjøkkenskap i stedenfor å gjøre andre ting...
<IvarB> bah
<PetterH> IvarB: DÃ¥rlig samvittighet kanskje?
<Mathias> jeg vil gjette at du vil få tiden til å gå
<Mathias> 8 timer og 17 minutter igjen!
<malin> er det noen måte å få dette året over raskere på i UBuntu ?
<malin> :p
<malin> evt. noe timemachine så man kan reise til det tidspunktet man selv ønsker :D
<RoyK> date -d ;)
<malin> aha :D
<hjd> I "Innstillinger for tid og dato" kan du endre tidssone, klokkeslett, you name it.
<malin> mhm, men kanskje ikke mest praktisk?
<malin> men har lyst å leve i min egen tid
<RoyK> hvem har ikke det? ;)
<RoyK> malin: har du sett "midnight in paris"?
<malin> nope
<malin> nå skal jeg av nesoddbåten, så blir vekke
<RoyK> oki
<hjd> Godt nyttår alle sammen. Sees i 2013 :)
<RoyK> aften
<RoyK> etpar korte timer til det nye året
<IvarB> jepp
<RoyK> Well he fell in love with a Gun Street girl
<RoyK> And now he's dancing in the Birmingham jail
<RoyK> Dancing in the Birmingham jail
<RoyK> gode gamle tom waits
<IvarB> Godt nyttår allesammen! :)
<RoyK> godt nyttår
<jo-erlend> wohoo! Godt nytt år! ;)
<Mathias> godt nyttår
<RoyK> gleðilegt nýtt ár
<jo-erlend> vet ikke om dere har hørt det enda, men det er fremdeles lov å bruke utropstegn på nyttårsaften! Kanskje til og med to!! :)
<jo-erlend> gnatta.
<Mathias> jo-erlend as
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-01
<RoyK> malin: flisa du over spenn for den disken?
<RoyK> ikke malin
<RoyK> Mathias:
<Mathias> banken virrer as we speak
<RoyK> malin: sorry
<Mathias> jeg tåler feilhilights til malin, malin får tåle feilhilights ment for meg :P
<RoyK> malin: tåler vel litt
<Mathias> shazzzzzzr! :P
<IvarB> *elsker screen*
 * Mathias screener IvarB
<Mathias> wiuwiuiuiuiuiu
<Mathias> BRAIN DETECTED!
<IvarB> noooo
<blaamann> 31 timer igjen.
<Mathias> til verdens overgang?
<blaamann> 26 timer og 26 min igjen nå, spennende!
<RoyK> til hva?
<RoyK> i morra klokka sju
<Mathias> blaamann: til jordens overgang?
<RoyK> sikkert noe sport
<IvarB> ...
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-02
<blaamann> 7 timer og 54 min igjen nå.
<Simira> til fredag?
<Simira> nei....
<RoyK> blaamann: du spammer fælt med det der
<Solskogen> tror noen skal på ferie
<RoyK> ah
<Mathias> ferie? :o
<RoyK> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<RoyK> nedtelling til noe der...
<f00f-> spennende
<f00f-> "Canonical founder Mark Shuttleworth clued readers in on the company's plans to bring the OS to mobile devices, including smartphones and tablets, [...]"
<f00f-> "Unity in 2013 will be all about mobile -- bringing Ubuntu to phones and tablets"
<f00f-> hihi
<Mathias> :o
<RoyK> hm... jeg har jo ei nettfjøl liggende - kanskje ubuntu på den hadde vært noe (om det nå er det som kommer)
<winb> Unity ja
<f00f-> bare fem minutter igjen dere!
<f00f-> du og du og du og du hvor spennende dette er
<Mathias> til hva?! :P
<RoyK> http://www.ubuntu.com/ <-- nedtelling
<hjd> "it's the final countdown" dudududu
<RoyK> eller "it's another countdown" :P
<Mathias> it's the countdown, to something
<RoyK> passer ikke inn i sangen ;)
<Mathias> joooooda
<Mathias> bare litt fast forwarding
<Mathias> loading, interessant
<hjd> laster her og
<RoyK> laster, eller bare surrer
<Mathias> jaja, nerde mc i mellomtiden
<Mathias> virrer!
<superos_ux31> Count down to be slashdotted
<RoyK> hehe
<hjd> Mathias: midnight commander eller sykkel?
<RoyK> får håpe de har et lite lass med varnsih-servere foran
<Mathias> minecraft
<hjd> aha.
 * RoyK setter opp Commodore OS i mangel på noe mer interessant å finne på
<RoyK> hehe - åpna en ny nettleser her, og ubuntu.com ser ut til å time ut
<Mathias> der reloadet den bare....
<superos_ux31> telefon
<superos_ux31> klar tidlig 2014
<Mathias> sikkert massiv traffikk da
<superos_ux31> uffda, lenge å vente
<superos_ux31> Kan allerede installeres på Galaxy Nexus
<superos_ux31> that was it folks!
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpWHJDLsqTU
<Mathias> si ifra når den kommer for sgs3
<jo-erlend> haha, tror Ubuntu.com opplever litt trafikk akkurat nå :)
<Mathias> jau
<jo-erlend> jaggu er det Ubuntu Phone...
<f00f-> det er visst et mobilt OS hvor man kan søke etter ting
<f00f-> det er i alle fall det Marky ser ut til å være opptatt av
<f00f-> lurer på om alle søkene går til amazon
<jo-erlend> ingen av søkene går noengang til Amazon.
<jo-erlend> dvs; søket går til Amazon etterhvert, men altså ikke fra brukeren, men fra Canonical.
<jo-erlend> f00f-, kan du gi meg URLen til det dokumentet du leser forresten? Jeg finner det ikke på Ubuntu.com
<f00f-> jeg så på videoen RoyK kom med
<f00f-> hvor Marky, som nettopp har stått opp etter en heidundarnes fest med brennevin og prostituerte, viser et eller annet mobilt OS hvor man kan søke på navnet til kjente band og populære forfattere, noe vi alle stadig bruker mobilen vår til
<xt> haters gonna hate
<Mathias> ubuntu-telefonen ser jævla kul ut da :P
<Mathias> så kan resten av http://mathsterk.net/public/2013-01-02_19.26.43.png gjøre noe annet
<f00f-> ubuntu-telefonen så ut som en smartphone
<f00f-> if you ask me
<RoyK> joda, er jo det
<RoyK> men OSet ser hakket hvassere ut enn andre ting jeg har sett
<RoyK> hvis ubuntu lykkes med dette, kan det bety ganske mye for Canonical, og videre tilbake til Ubuntu desktop osv
 * RoyK aner en håndfull søksmål fra Apple eller kanskje Gugel
<RoyK> Eplegjengen har vel kanskje patentert single sweep :P
<f00f-> på hvilken måte skiller dette seg fra Android da?
<RoyK> vel, ting er gjort littegranne smartere
<RoyK> se videoen - virker som om noen har gjort hjemmeleksa si
<jo-erlend> men nå er det vel lettere å forstå hvorfor det var så viktig å låse launcheren på ett sted.
<RoyK> joda, det sa de tidligere også - synes uansett det er en uting
<winb> Skal dem ha nedtelling hver jevla gang dem skal annonsere noe
<RoyK> tror det er en marketinggimmik de har
<jo-erlend> oversalg, men ok.
<xt> jo-erlend: ja, det er det marketing er :)
<jo-erlend> feil. Veldig feil. :)
<RoyK> heh - nei, jo-erlend, markedsføring handler bare om å selge mer av noe som ikke nødvendigvis ville solgt uten overdrevet skryt
<jo-erlend> marketing er ikke bare å skape en forventning, men at det skal føre til en handling. Da må du ikke overselge, fordi det skaper skuffelse. Jeg er for eksempel litt glad for at jeg ikke har spredd budskapet om den nedtellingen til andre enn de som allerede er interesserte. Da hadde jeg blitt flau.
<RoyK> produktet/operativsystemet virker jo bra, da
<jo-erlend> vel... Det er det som er greia; det er et konsept, på samme måte som de gjorde med Ubuntu TV. Jeg er enig i at konseptet er veldig fint og det var en bra presentasjon, men jeg synes likevel nedtellingen var altfor mye.
<RoyK> spørs om markedet synes det ;)
<jo-erlend> markedet blir skuffet når de skjønner at dette ikke finnes i virkeligheten.
<RoyK> det er et OS, det må installeres på smarttelefoner
<RoyK> så det finnes
<xt> der tar du kraftig feil :)
<xt> har du aldri høyrt om apple?
<jo-erlend> men først må edet programmeres.
<xt> og lansering ?
<RoyK> xt: apple har jo vært av de beste på å bare lansere når de har noe ferdig, dvs inntil nylig, kanskje
<hjd> jo-erlend: Men det han nevnte om demoer da? Er de litt "begrenset"?
<RoyK> xt: men apple sitter på bukta og begge endene, både maskinvare og programvare - canonical er mye mindre, og må bare prøve å få med seg mobiltelefonprodusenter - det kan vise seg vanskelig - spørs om Google har avtaler som kanskje ekskluderer andre
<f00f-> "Ubuntu runs well on entry-level smartphones" står det her
<f00f-> hvordan går jeg frem for å installere ubuntu på min htc desire hd?
<jo-erlend> det stemmer jo.
<f00f-> :p
<Mathias> ehh, den er jo laggy som faen med stock, lol
<RoyK> f00f-: er vel bare å roote den og sette opp en skikkelig bootloader
<f00f-> høres ikke ut som noe jeg har lyst til å gjøre
<RoyK> f00f-: funker geit, det
<RoyK> tror jeg må få tilbake min HTC Hero for å teste det her...
<f00f-> er det mer arbeid enn å trykke på en knapp eller to så er det ganske utelukket gitt
<f00f-> :p
<RoyK> den er roota og kjører cyanogenmod, men selv det er ganske treigt
<Mathias> f00f-: kanskje du må trykke på hele 20 knapper!
<f00f-> yeah, 18 for mye
<RoyK> f00f-: heh - ja, du får kjøpe deg en iphone - så har du bare én knapp ;)
<Mathias> skrullefon
<jo-erlend> nei, han vil ikke kjøpe noe. Han skal bare trykke på to knapper.
<f00f-> helst
<jo-erlend> da har du veldig begrensede muligheter.
<f00f-> yeah, får holde meg til android
<Mathias> du kan skru den av, og justere volumet, hvis du kun skal trykke på to knapper
<RoyK> og jeg som trodde folk her inne var nerder som likte å prøve ut nye ting...
<jo-erlend> ja – på den telefonen du har.
<f00f-> var jo derfor jeg spurte hvordan jeg skulle gå frem for å installere ubuntu på telefonen min
<RoyK> ja, du rooter telefonen, det er enkelt, gugle det - og så installerer du en vettug bootloader, og så kan du installere hva du vil
<f00f-> sist jeg sjekket var det ikke enkelt i det heletatt
<f00f-> var en hel masse steps og hvis-atte-om-atte
<RoyK> den eneste grunnen til at det ikke er altfor enkelt, er at produsentene normalt prøver å sperre for at folk skal legge inn ny programvare
<jo-erlend> vel... Det er en overforenkling.
<jo-erlend> ARM-plattformen er fragmentert og det er ikke bare på grunn av lock-in. Det er i seg selv rotete.
<f00f-> hvor finner jeg en passende ubuntu ROM?
<jo-erlend> vil tro at det handler mer om at det er nytt enn om lock-in. Intel-plattformen var også veldig fragmentert i begynnelsen husker jeg.
<xt> f00f-: lag ein sjølv
<f00f-> akkurat
<jo-erlend> f00f-, si meg et operativsystem for ARM som har bilder for alle ARM-datamaskiner som finnes i verden?
<jo-erlend> jeg skal ikke si at det er umulig å gjøre, men det er _veldig_ vanskelig.
<f00f-> men vi hadde jo en stor nedtelling og shit
<f00f-> jeg trodde vi talte ned til at jeg kunne få gjøre noe moro
<f00f-> :(
<jo-erlend> hvorfor trodde du at det var laget spesielt for en telefon du allerede har kjøpt? Det virker helt urimelig.
<f00f-> ubuntu funker jo på alle datamaskiner jeg allerede har kjøpt, og vi ville sett på det som mer urimelig dersom det ikke funket
<f00f-> dessuten står det med veeeldig store bokstaver øverste på ubuntu.com at "Ubuntu now fits your phone"
<f00f-> vel
<jo-erlend> jeg er helt enig i at ARM er fragmentert. Det er Mark Shuttleworth og Linus Torvalds også. Det er et problem og alle vet det. Det er ikke noen nyhet. Men Ubuntu kan ikke patche maskinvare. Hvis du hadde forhåpninger om det, så var det nok dine forhåpninger som dessverre på forhånd var altfor høye.
<f00f-> jeg er klar.. med telefon og alt
<f00f-> neinei, men da synes jeg de skal holde seg for god til å påstå at ubuntu funker på telefonen min nå
<RoyK> http://lifehacker.com/5886885/how-to-root-the-htc-desire
<jo-erlend> Your phone. Han ekspliserte at han snakket til maskinvareleverandører.
<f00f-> for da er jo det tydeligvis ikke sant
<jo-erlend> jo, det er sant at Ubuntu nå passer godt for Samsungs telefoner og for HTCs telefoner eller Nokias telefoner.
<f00f-> bra
<f00f-> jeg har HTC
<f00f-> i am ready
 * RoyK flirer litt - *ekspliserte* - ikke uthevet eller noe...
<jo-erlend> ja og HTC kan nå tilby deg Ubuntu.
<f00f-> cool
<f00f-> hvor går jeg?
<jo-erlend> ring kundeservice. Det har ingenting med Ubuntu å gjøre.
<f00f-> men det er ubuntu som kommer med løfter
<f00f-> ikke HTC
 * xt deler ut f00f- premie for å vere lite produktiv
<RoyK> xt++
<f00f-> hva er f00f- premie?
<Mathias> det er +b i 2,5 minutter(?)
<jo-erlend> f00f-, det er HTC som må velge hvilken programvare deres kunder skal få med på kjøpet.
 * RoyK gir f00f- en stor og fin premie for å aktivt misforstå og trolle
<Mathias> the daily f00f-award
<f00f-> RoyK gir mer mening
<jo-erlend> f00f-, jeg begynner å bli lei av at du står å spytter i stua mi. :)
<RoyK> f00f-: bare prøv - du må nok nuke OSet ditt for å installere noe nytt, men du har vel backup?
<f00f-> jada
<f00f-> men hva skal jeg installere?
<f00f-> jeg finner ingen passende ROMs
<RoyK> f00f-: begynn med cyanogenmod, så får du varma opp litt og blitt kjent med mobilen din, så kan du installere ubuntu når det kommer en ROM
<xt> f00f- trudde det var lansering av ROM for hans telefon i dag?
<RoyK> https://forms.canonical.com/manhattan/
<f00f-> RoyK : bli kjent med mobilen min? jeg har da hatt den i tre år
<f00f-> kjenner den ut og inn
<jo-erlend> xt, sabdfl brukte jo ordet "your". Det kan jo ikke tolkes annerledes :>
<xt> lett å misforstå ting når ein berre har vondt nok i vilja si
<RoyK> f00f-: les den setningen en gang til
<f00f-> ok
<f00f-> now what
<f00f-> :p
<xt>  f00f- │ sist jeg sjekket var det ikke enkelt i det heletatt
<xt>  f00f- │ var en hel masse steps og hvis-atte-om-atte
<xt> ^^
<xt>  f00f- │ RoyK : bli kjent med mobilen min? jeg har da hatt den i tre år
<xt> ^^
<Mathias> lol
<f00f-> hva betyr "^^" ?
<jo-erlend> jeg installerte Ubuntu på IGEPv2 for tre-fire år siden. Det var litt pes og jeg måtte lære endel om maskinvaren, men det var veldig moro.
<xt> f00f-: du står vel fritt til å tolke det som du vil, som med alle andre ting eg skriv
<xt> speler vel lite rolle kva _eg_ meinte
<f00f-> ja, det gir ikke så mye mening heller, det du skriver
<xt> ok
<xt> now what
<RoyK> f00f-: det er ganske mange her inne som poster ting som gir mye mer mening enn det du kommer med...
<Mathias> RoyK: meg?
<RoyK> vel ;)
<Mathias> diskuterbart? :P
<f00f-> hah
<jo-erlend> <hjd> jo-erlend: Men det han nevnte om demoer da? Er de litt "begrenset"? <--- Jeg vil tro at de fungerer på litt samme måte som Ubuntu Tour. Altså; du får en føling med hvordan det er designet for å være, men under overflaten, så finnes det ikke så mye. Men det er spekulasjon fra min side. Jeg har ingen idé om hvor langt de har kommet. En ting er helt sikkert; det kommer ikke på markedet sånn med en gang.
<xt> burde heller bare gitt penga til jolla og samarbeida med sailfish
<xt> er jo også qt og nokia-inspirert :)
<jo-erlend> hvorfor ikke Samsung og Tizen?
<f00f-> "no major vendor has yet signed up to ship the device"
<jo-erlend> mye bra i EFL.
<xt> jo-erlend, som eg sa. er jo qml i buntu-fon
<xt> og sailfish er i samme økosystem allerede
<jo-erlend> jeg vil ha alt sammen. Vil gjerne kunne skrive lokale html-apps i Vala, for den sakens skyld. Poenget er at det må fungere godt sammen og der har Ubuntu kommet langt synes jeg.
<f00f-> "first devices shipping in early 2014" .. det var bra vi hadde nedtellingen nå, så er i alle fall den biten ute av verden..
<RoyK> f00f-: atte - kan du prøve å være en smule litt mindre troll, bare i dag? at ingen mobilprodusenter har implementert et helt nytt OS enda, er vel kanskje ikke så rart?
<f00f-> "built around the existing Android kernel and drivers"
<f00f-> hm
<f00f-> ikke native-native?
<jo-erlend> jo.
<RoyK> f00f-: så du den videoen?
<jo-erlend> begge deler og alt sammen. Det må bare fungere fullstendig sømløst sånn at vi ikke får andreklasses innbyggere.
<f00f-> RoyK : yup
<RoyK> den sier jo ganske klart det meste av det du spør om
<f00f-> var så mye tredagersskjegg at jeg ble helt forvirret ;)
<f00f-> men nok tull nå
<f00f-> i give
<f00f-> lage middag og greier og greier!
<RoyK> gjør det, nok tull fra deg nå
<winb> Lurer på hvordan dem har tenkt at vi brukere skal innstalere dette
<jo-erlend> winb, det er neppe poenget.
<winb> jo-erlend: Løsningen bør være på plass allerede. Jeg kan ikke tenke meg at løsningen er odin / heimdall. Slike løsninger er alt for risikabelt
<jo-erlend> winb, hmm?
<jo-erlend> målet bør være at det er ferdig installert på nye telefoner.
<jo-erlend> men. NÃ¥ skal jeg ut en tur.
<IvarB> jo-erlend :)
<Mathias> noen som vet om 300-400 bilder som hadde vært passende å hatt som skjermsparer på rpien? :)
<RoyK> Mathias: tja - spørs jo hvem som skal være publikum ;)
<Mathias> meg
<RoyK> da vet du nok best selv hva du liker
<Mathias> egentlig går mesteparten av hva som er normalt
<Mathias> liker bare gigantiske pakker så se jeg ikke ser det samme bildet på en goood stund :P
<Mathias> sliter litt med å finne pakker
 * RoyK slenger ut bilder fra ei gammal utstilling http://www.karlsbakk.net/bilder/utstillinger/sett-nedenfra/
<Mathias> mulig å bruke wget til å hente masse filer fra en url?
<RoyK> wget -r
<Mathias> nvm, 5 lenker vekk fra originalsiden :s
<xt> Mathias: http://pex.hveem.no/album/demo/Hardbodies/
<xt> #NSFW
<xt> evt http://pex.hveem.no/album/demo/Gentlemanboners/
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> http://pex.hveem.no/album/demo/Design/ <-- kanskje mer passende :P
<f00f-> ja, de der gjør seg nok kjempebra som wallpaper
<Mathias> f00f-: ikke wallpaper :P
<Mathias> skjermsparer :P
<Mathias> har tven stående på litt for lenge, har bare på dim
<Mathias> blir noen rare insvidde bilder der etter et par dagers tid
<Mathias> da var det bare 300 trykk, så var bildene i boks :P
<xt> http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/02/ubuntu-for-smartphones/
<xt> We're told the Galaxy Nexus-compatible build will be available for download within the next few weeks, and Mark Shuttleworth is optimistic that actual devices will ship sometime in early 2014
<Mathias> hadde kjøpt en bare for lol
<winb> Jeg er klar for å dra kortet jeg også
<Mathias> nå var det bare å få veldig lav musikk til å spille sammens med slideshowet :P
<xt> Mathias: http://pex.hveem.no/album/demo/Motivation/
<Mathias> hahahaha
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-03
<RoyK> morgen
<winb> morgen
<sweaty> god morgen
<sweaty> :-)
 * RoyK feilsøker winbind og banner stygt
<Mathias> prøv heller wintampong
<Mathias> suger jo
<sweaty> huff, hva er winbind (hørtes litt kjent ut)?
<sweaty> Er litt for lat til å dra frem søkemotoren nå :p
<sweaty> Nope, ikke kjent for meg
<sweaty> Har litt lyst på denne, men vet ikke om den bygger litt for mye på tykkelsen til at jegidder http://www.teknikmagasinet.no/db.pl?tf=product.html&artnr=260271
<winb> sweaty: bare hold ut til 2014 så kjøper du ubuntumobilen ,)
<sweaty> winb: Får se på den først :P
<Mathias> get into the ubuntu-mobile!
<sweaty> Noen av dere som har greie på når Lefdal frakter produkter til og fra verkstedet eller?
<Mathias> *spille en eller annen teit melodi*
<sweaty> haha
<sweaty> (noob friendly tutorial)
<sweaty> prøver fb, kanksje noen veit
<sweaty> s/kanksje/kanskje
<RoyK> sweaty: sånn derre dings for å mappe AD- eller NT-brukere til unix-brukere via PAM
<sweaty> Er ikke into windows server altså... og PAMhvaforno... hehe
<RoyK> !pam
<RoyK> pam er det som styrer hvordan autentiseringa funker på linux (og mange unices)
<RoyK> veldig kjekt å sette seg litt inn i, så forstår du hordan linux hånterer sånt
<IvarB> morgen
<sweaty> RoyK: ahok :P
<Mathias> IvarB: mrn
<IvarB> fyf... så stille det er her noen ganger :P
<Atluxity> jupp
<Solskogen> jo-erlend: hva er IGEPv2 for noe gøy?
<RoyK> Solskogen: noe sånt som et beagleboard
<RoyK> Solskogen: http://bit.ly/VkzTQv
<Solskogen> :P
<Solskogen> http://www.osnews.com/story/26661/Ubuntu_abandons_search_privacy
<Solskogen> osnews - ikke akuratt først :)
<RoyK> hm... ventelo.no og mobilnettet deres er visst rimelig nede
<Solskogen> ventelo svarer på http
<RoyK> ja, sånn av og til
<IvarB> vente-lol
<RoyK> noe sånt :P
<jo-erlend> hvordan ble det med torrents fra NRK?
<RoyK> type http://nrkbeta.no/bittorrent/ ?
<jo-erlend> fikk inntrykk av at det var meningen at alt skulle legges ut. Men det stemmer visst ikke.
<jo-erlend> nyhetssendinger og sånt kunne de godt legge ut, synes jeg.
<RoyK> er vel endel som bruker klipp fra innkjøpte ting fra andre medier, og sånt kan jo ikke legges ut
<jo-erlend> ah. Det tenkte jeg ikke på engang.
<RoyK> les litt på nrkbeta.no - det er skrevet ganske mye om sånt der
<RoyK> samme grunn til at hurtigruta minutt for minutt ikke ble lagt ut, bare frontkameraet, siden de brukte endel musikk og andre klipp i produksjonen
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/swineflupooh.jpg
<Aeyoun> Ta gjerne kontakt med NRK og si du vil ha mer torrents/podkasts/idetheletatt.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: jobber du der?
<Aeyoun> Opera-mann her
<Aeyoun> Jeg har stor tro på å kontakte firmaer og klage :)
<Aeyoun> Apropos klage: NÃ¥ skal jeg reinstallere ubuntu pga en ... administrativ feil.
 * RoyK har gjort rimelig mange admistrative feil i sin tid, inkludert den jevne *faen* - må reinstallere!
<winb> trodde jeg var den eneste
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> neppe
<RoyK> jeg har jobba med drift siden 1995 eller noe, og jeg driter meg fremdeles ut fra tid til annen, selv om det blir lenger mellom hver gang ;)
<f00f-> har jeg aldri gjort!
<IvarB> lett å male seg inn i hjørner ja
<RoyK> IvarB: ?
<RoyK> f00f-: heh - om du jobber med drift, så driter du deg ut fra tid til annen, uansett om du vil eller ikke ;)
<f00f-> jobber vel teknisk sett ikke noe særlig med drift lenger, men jeg kan aldri huske å ha gjort noe så veldig grusomt :p
<xt> men som kjent så er jo hukommelse veldig subjektivt
<f00f-> er hukommelse subjektivt? utdyp
<RoyK> f00f-: det er noe som heter google, eller tidsskrifter, eller studier, søk alle disse
<RoyK> f00f-: om du har noe å tilføye med hvordan drift er så forferdlig, så kom gjerne med detaljer
 * RoyK rasler med b-er
<f00f-> what?
<f00f-> hvem har sagt at drift er så forferdelig?
<RoyK> ops, liten misforståelse
<RoyK> men om du ikke har driti deg ut, så har du ikke jobba lenge nokk med IT ;)
<RoyK> evt om du er så ufeilbarlig at du bør opphøyes til gudestatus og tjene 50 mill i året, men da hadde du nok ikke hengt her og slarva med leppa ;)
<f00f-> aldri gjort noe så ille at en maskin må reinstalleres i alle fall
<RoyK> da har du nok ikke prøvd nok
<f00f-> nei, jeg har ikke prøvd å ødelegge ting, det har du rett i :p
 * RoyK gjetter at f00f- har installert linux 5-6 ganger
<RoyK> når du har installert noen hundre maskiner, så gjør du feil etter hvert
<RoyK> alle gjør det
<RoyK> har nok installert etpar tusen så langt
<f00f-> det verste jeg kan huske at jeg har gjort var å starte oppdatering av et stykke software som lå på en clusterløsning uten å sette clustersakene i maintainance mode først, så en failover ble trigget og jeg fikk ikke flyttet ressursene tilbake dit de skulle fordi softwaren var i en liten oppdateringslimbo
<f00f-> det var litt slitsomt
<RoyK> hva slags klyngeløsning var dette?
<f00f-> sun cluster
<RoyK> med linux?
<f00f-> nei, med solaris
<RoyK> hva slags sun-klynge? det er jo noen
<f00f-> Sun Cluster (TM)
<f00f-> eller Solaris Cluster
<f00f-> maybe
<RoyK> til hva slags bruk?
<f00f-> HA
<RoyK> jaha
<f00f-> en flott aktiv-aktiv-løsning som laget mer helvete enn noe annet :)
<RoyK> du er nok den største bedreviteren her inne med minst peiling på linux ;)
<f00f-> basert på hva?
<RoyK> basert på det tullpratet du kommer med
<f00f-> tipper jeg har mye mer erfaring med linux enn deg
<RoyK> håper du har en jobb for tida
<sweaty> Hey:)
 * RoyK tar natta
<f00f-> før du har fortalt meg hva alt tullpratet jeg kommer med er for noe?
<f00f-> way to leave a guy hanging
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-04
<RoyK> morgen
<Solskogen> tjobing!
 * sweaty bruker heller google :P
<woahman> pølse?
<Solskogen> pølsefest
<Solskogen> kantina oversatte det til "sausage party"
<woahman> Høres ut som det var en skikkelig fest i kantina da
<woahman> Her er vi ikke så internasjonale at vi har engelsk meny engang
<woahman> apropro kantine, på tide å gå ned og se hvilken mat de har mishandlet i dag
<woahman> svidde hamburgere
<woahman> nam
<Mathias> mornmorn
<winb> morn
<Mathias> så på himym i hele går :P
<Mathias> var godt å ha en dag uten å gjøre noe særlig
<winb> Hehe en av verdens dårligste tvserier spør du meg
<f00f-> indeed
<f00f-> men Mathias er nok ganske ung og ikke så veldig kvalitetsbevisst når det kommer til den type underholdning :p
<Solskogen> Noen(tm) har vist svart belte i kvalitetbevissthet
<winb> hehe
<Mathias> f00f-: har gått tom for serier å se på
<Mathias> så er litt mer morsomt enn å stirre på veggen
<winb> Mathias: game of thrones
<winb> Eller så får du begynne å spille sjakk med meg
<Mathias> sjakk ja, spilte meg lei i den forrige sommerferien
<winb> Jeg har helt idiotstatistikk i fics. Blitz = 2 win 10 loses. og i standard helt motsatt 5 win 0 loses
<winb> losses
<winb> Husker ikke hvordan det skrives :]
<Aeyoun> Noen deb-packaging eksperter her inne? FÃ¥r ikke svar i #ubuntu-packaging
<hjd> Aeyoun: jeg er ingen ekspert, men hva er problemet? Kanskje noen her inne kan svare. :)
<Aeyoun> Jeg har en debian/pakkenavn.upstart fil. Den skal automagisk kopieres inn i rette steder og slenge på preinst postinst og prerm. Filen blir ignorert totalt. Min forståelse av dette er oppsummert her: http://askubuntu.com/a/100122/18339. dh-make loggen viser at dh-installinit seksjonen bare blir hoppet over.
<hjd> Jeg vet ikke. Det er litt mer avansert enn pakking jeg har gjort.
<hjd> Aeyoun: Forøvrig, hvis du fortsatt er på jobb kan du høre med estebanm, mulig han vet det. ;)
<Aeyoun> hjb, hjemme og feberkoker/nerder fra senga.
<Aeyoun> Var litt  uforsiktig med en injeksjonsnål. Voila: innebygget tennisball.
<Aeyoun> Feature creap av den værste sorten.
<Aeyoun> ee
<hjd> auda. God bedring.
<Aeyoun> Takk :)
 * RoyK tester Wowza
 * IvarB har vondt i magen
<IvarB> http://www.artige.no/bilde/46145
<RoyK> hihi
<Mathias> death by mikrofon
<RoyK> den mikken må suge ganske hardt
<Aeyoun> Jeg har begrenset pakkeproblemet mitt ned til at denne ene filen ikke blir kopiert fra source/debian til build-area/debian. Alt annet—selv `footest`—blir kopiert over til build-area. *sigh*
<f00f-> apt can be a bitch
<malin> Aeyoun: ah, så du har startet å henge her igjen? Eller har du vært her hele tiden. Lenge siden jeg har hørt fra deg. Håper det er bra med deg. Ser jo du av og til poster opera-snapshots osv :D
<Aeyoun> f00f-, jeg prøver å bygge en deb-pakke. :-)
<RoyK> f00f-: ja, prøv rpm :)
<f00f-> rpm er minst like grusomt
<RoyK> så hva klager du over?
<f00f-> apt og rpm?
<f00f-> :)
<RoyK> bruk gentoo
<f00f-> hvorfor?
<f00f-> jeg bruker jo slackware
<RoyK> og så henger du her?
<f00f-> yes
<RoyK> hvorfor?
<Aeyoun> malin, tydeligvis. :) Har vært lei internett en stund. :-P
<f00f-> vet ikke om noen andre norskspråklige linuxrelaterte kanaler
<malin> Aeyoun: det er forstålig. Internett kan være kjedelig til tider. Facebook er jeg ganske lei f.eks.
<Aeyoun> f00f-, linux1 :)
<f00f-> hva?
<RoyK> op #ubuntu-no
<RoyK> access list #ubuntu-no
<f00f-> bruker du en rar irc-klient, RoyK, eller satt du ban masken manuelt?
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-05
<sweaty> RoyK: skjer med f00f-? :P Kjenner du fyren?
<Mathias> sweaty: tydeligvis mer plagsom enn meg :S (veldig plagsom med andre ord, tsktsk)
<sweaty> Mathias: ok, da er det ille og da :P
<sweaty> :-)
<woahman> han bruker ikke ubuntu, derfor er han ikke velkommen her, tydeligvis
<winb> han er bare her for å provosere
<woahman> Tja, jeg har da sett flere ganger der han har prøvd å gå inn i seriøse diskusjoner, der han bare har blitt skutt ned med barnslige svar og folk som prøvde å vri på det han sa og spurte usaklige spørsmål
<RoyK> woahman: vel, det handler ikke om hva han bruker. det handler om at han er dønn useriøs og snur diskusjoner til flamewars eller bare generelt troller
<RoyK> woahman: så da er det greit med noen timer med +b
<RoyK> så får vi se om han klarer å holde seg på matta framover
<sweaty> Ippon :)
<Mathias> har ikke freenode +q?
<geirha> jo
<Mathias> mer frustrerende enn +b :P
<RoyK> http://www.dagensit.no/article2535229.ece
<RoyK> kanskje ikke helt tema å kjøpe iTing
<IvarB> skjønner ikke hvorfor folk er så gale etter icrap
<Aeyoun> *sigh* IRC-clienten beholder keyboard fokus etter at jeg klikker på lenker. Det forklarer hvorfor jeg opplever at jeg sporadisk blir kastet ut av kanaler. (Jeg trykker ctrl+w for å lukke den nye nettleserfanen).
<Aeyoun> IvarB, it's iPretty
<IvarB> iCrap
<RoyK> IvarB: jeg bruker mac, og digger det, men for meg er ios noe som kjøres på cisco
<IvarB> hehe ja
<IvarB> som sagt, samsung 900 serie laptop
<RoyK> er de bra?
<IvarB> de er sexy som f. hvertfall :)=
<IvarB> har ikke fått fingra på en enda så jeg kan ikke si noe om kvaliteten på hw
<RoyK> det rare med pc-industrien i dag, er at alt selges med snurredisker, gjerne 500GB på laptopper, selv om de ville bli ti ganger bedre med 100GB SSD
<IvarB> ikke denne
<RoyK> produsentene har nok for mye snurredisk på lager ;)
<Aeyoun> Apropos telefoner: noen som vil kjøpe en brukt-i-noen-dager-og-lagt-for-hat-for-alltid Lumia 920? :-) Den har software oppdateringen som fikser reboot issues, men disabler 3G.
<IvarB> http://www.samsung.com/no/consumer/computer-peripherals/notebook/ultra-portable/NP900X4D-A02SE
<RoyK> Aeyoun: om du legger inn cyanogenmod på den først, og det virker, så kanskje ;)
<Aeyoun> RoyK: den har nok en låst bootloader, dessverre.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: alt kan vel rootes
<Aeyoun> Men Windows 8 er ikke så ille. Om du liker å lagre alt i MSCloud
<RoyK> dvs, om den ikke kan rootes, så er den etter min mening ubrukelig
<Aeyoun> Jeg mener, å lagre kontaktlister i Outlook er ikke så ille. Men samtalelogger, SMS, og absolutt alt annet i tillegg: det blir litt verre.
<Aeyoun> IMAP-klienten går via en "midlertidig Outlook.com konto" for å motta epost.
<Aeyoun> Kjempestas.
<IvarB> du er ikke låst til å bruke windass på en pc
<IvarB> like mye som du er låst til å bruke ios på en mac
<RoyK> Aeyoun: har du prøvd å roote den?
<RoyK> IvarB: mac kjører ikke ios
<Aeyoun> RoyK, nope. Google said not to do it.
<IvarB> så.... dell, samsung, apple = hw produsenter, intet mer :)
<IvarB> mente macOS
<RoyK> OS X er jo rimelig åpent
<RoyK> mac pors er jo som bsd ports
<Aeyoun> Det heter OS X siden 10.8.
<Aeyoun> Mac forsvant fra navnet.
<IvarB> jajajajajajaj
<Aeyoun> :-D
<IvarB> piiiiirka... pirka
<IvarB> :)
<Aeyoun> Første utkast til IRC nick var: notoriskdetaljfrik
<RoyK> Aeyoun++
<IvarB> hehehe
<RoyK> petimeter, er vel eg godt ord
<woahman> RoyK: jeg syns nå det har vært folk her som har vært godt drøye mot han og, bl.a hengt seg opp i teite spørsmål som de selv stiller og lignende. Det er to sider av en sak, og jeg syns ikke du ser så veldig godt begge sidene...
<RoyK> woahman: det er alltid flere sider av en sak, men når det gjelder f00f, så har han tråkka over endel, så han fortjente en liten pause.
<IvarB> hvor er det f00f jobber denne uka? :P
<woahman> Han har vel aldri sagt hvor han jobber, det er vel bare andre som har prøvd å slenge drit fordi de ikke fikk vite det.
 * RoyK tror ikke egentlig han har noen jobb ;)
<RoyK> får se om han kommer tilbake
<RoyK> han var jo bare banna noen timer
<woahman> det får jo stå på din kappe, du har ingen grunn til å betvile at han har det
<woahman> men men
<RoyK> jeg står godt i min kappe ;)
 * RoyK tester wowza
<IvarB> hva er det?
<RoyK> mediastrømmeserverting
<IvarB> hmmmmmm ja vel
<RoyK> har ikke funnet noen åpen løsning som kan gjøre ting bra nok
<RoyK> og vi trenger å strømme forelesninger på jobb
<RoyK> både i sanntid og i etterkant
<malin> kan man ikke, om f00f- kommer inn igjen, bare la han holde på. Altså Det er tåpelig å la seg provosere av han, og på den måten fremprovosere episoder som fører til at han kastes ut
<RoyK> malin: man kan ikke la provokatører få holde på. du kan vende det andre kinne til, men er noe begrensa hvor mange kinn man har
<hjd> RoyK: har du hørt med Nuug hva slags oppsett de bruker? De strømmer jo presentasjonene sine.
<RoyK> vet ikke, men tror de bruker vlc eller noe annet, manuelle greier
<RoyK> ikke støtte for noe adaptiv strømming eller noe
<RoyK> sånt funker dårlig i stor skala
<malin> altså, jeg forstår ikke hvorfor man skal la seg provosere så voldsomt.
<RoyK> malin: man lar seg gjerne provosere, siden man er et menneske med følelser og viten
<RoyK> å skru av den biten, er som å la seg lobotomere, ikke helt min greie
<malin> men man blir mer rolig til sinns om man ikke lar seg provosere av småting
<malin> deilig å ikke irritere seg over alt mulig
<malin> men det er sikkert forskjellig terskel for irritasjon, som så meget annet
<RoyK> ja, men man blir vel så rolig til sinns om man får luka bort ugraset
<IvarB> http://i.imgur.com/orPcU.gif
<RoyK> IvarB: :)
<malin> følger man den tanken litt langt, så kan det bli farlig :)
<RoyK> malin: ja, men man følger ikke den tanken for langt, man stopper bare litt på veien
<malin> mhm
<RoyK> f00f er ikke banna her, han bare ble det en liten stund
<malin> greia er. f00f- elsker å si ting som kan føre til at noen lar seg provosere, og da koser han seg verre. Så om man ikke biter på, så skjer det heller ikke så mye :)
<malin> skjønner
<IvarB> hva har han sagt til deg malin ?
<RoyK> IvarB: han har vel bare trolla rundt som han pleier
<malin> IvarB: svært lite
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> IvarB: han fikk noen timer med +b, så får vi se om han kommer tilbake - ikke at det vil være et stort problem om han ikke gjør det :P
<woahman> du må vel unbanne han først
<woahman> så kan det hende han kommer inn igjen
 * Aeyoun feels soooo damned stupid
<Aeyoun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-builddeb/+bug/1096433
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1096433 in bzr-builddeb "warn about untracked changes" [Undecided,New]
<RoyK> woahman: han er unbanna for lengst
<RoyK> woahman: 16:08 -!- mode/#ubuntu-no [-b *!*shiva.nor@*] by RoyK
<Mathias> [20:18:41] -!- 6 - #ubuntu-no: ban *!*@shiva.norgrind.net [by RoyK, 70281 secs ago]
<RoyK> ja
<Mathias> den gjelder fortsatt
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> sånn?
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> forskjell på vhost og ident :P
<Mathias> se om han sniker seg inn nå
<RoyK> hehe
<woahman> nå er han unbanna ja :P
<RoyK> whohee!
<RoyK> jeg vil bare spørre
<RoyK> hva mener dere skal være kriteria for å kaste folk fra kanalen?
<RoyK> greit å ha litt demokrati rundt sånt...
<malin> jeg mener man må stemme over det.
<malin> men jeg kicket jo Mathias en gang, men er vel forskjell på kick og bann så
<Mathias> jau
<RoyK> malin: ja, det er forskjell, men når man får en kick eller tre og fortsetter?
<malin> hm, ja
<RoyK> "voksenopplæring"
<Mathias> sover dere?
<RoyK> ikke ennå
<Mathias> :D
<Mathias> 23:30 igjen
<RoyK> evt 00:34
<Mathias> nei
 * RoyK lurer på om Mathias roter med tidssoner
<Mathias> bare 23:30 timer igjen å være våken/zombie
<RoyK> er ikke du ganske zombie uansett? ;)
<Mathias> ja, i vintertiden
<Mathias> også blir jeg insomniac på sommeren
<RoyK> hadde vært greit å gjøre som bjørnen
<RoyK> bare gå i hi
<RoyK> sove og brenne fett noen måneder
<RoyK> så, vår, opp og slakte og pule og se sola
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> kanskje litt feil rekkefølge?
<Mathias> se, pule, slakte
<RoyK> noe sånt
<RoyK> vet ikke om rekkefølgen er så nøye
<Mathias> ikke mye igjen å pule og se på hvis det er slaktet
<RoyK> man puler jo ikke slaktet ;
<RoyK> ;)
<Mathias> ja, liksom det jeg mente
<Mathias> puling før du slakter det
<RoyK> gutt, puling, mellom bjørner, og slakting av sel og annet skrømt, som fjortiser som forviller seg ute
#ubuntu-no 2013-01-06
<Aeyoun> Jeg føler selv jeg har en god unnskyldning for å ikke sove. Legen presiserte det var viktig å ta antibiotikatablettene akkurat hver sjette time. 3,9,15,21 var kanskje ikke det beste valget, men det ble da gjort.
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> hvor  mye koster det å leie en sms tjener, evt kjøpe tjenesten et annet sted?
<sweaty> arg.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/872876
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 872876 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "terminal window resizes when moving around window in awesome window manager" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sweaty> Ganske irriterende :P
<hjd> sweaty: Har du samme problemet? Sitter du isåfall på en nyere utgave enn 11.10?
<sweaty> hjd: Bruker ubuntu 12.10 quantal kernel 3.5.0-21-generic
<Mathias> IvarB: koster relativt lite å drifte en
<Mathias> å ha avtaler med alle operatørene though, er bacondyrt
<hjd> sweaty: Da ville jeg lagt til en kort kommentar med at det fortsatt er reprodusertbart på 12.10, gjerne med versjonnummeret til gnome-terminal og awesome (kjerne skulle ikke ha noe å si her). Også lagt til tags "precise quantal" så folk som ser etter hvilke utgaver feilen er i, finner den.
<RoyK> IvarB: bare for å sende sms elektronisk?
<IvarB> RoyK: ja
<IvarB> til mange
<RoyK> operatører selger jo sånne tjenester ganske rimelig
<IvarB> hva skal man søke på da for å finne dette?
<RoyK> det letteste er vel å ringe operatøren
<RoyK> om det er telenor eller netcom eller whatnot
<IvarB> feks stjeloghor? ok
<RoyK> husker ikke hva vi måtte ut med da vi kjøpte en sånn i gamlejobben, men det var neo sånt som 30 øre per sms
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> for 5 år siden
<IvarB> pr sms til enkelt person, eller pr masse-utsendte sms?
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> husker ikke
<RoyK> bare spør operatøren, så får du nok svar ,)
<f00f-> IvarB : google på sms gateway service
<f00f-> finnes en haug av tilbydere, du trenger ikke bruke de store mobilselskapene, de er som regel veldig dyre og mindre interessert i småkunder
<Mathias> RoyK: btw, har erklært den eksterne disken død
<RoyK> hh
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> lå de data på den?
<Mathias> ikke noe viktig
<Mathias> har uansett prøvd å formatere den for å sjekke om den brukes, helt ubrukelig
<RoyK> da aer det fram med skrutrekkeren og pelle fra hverandre ting ;)
<RoyK> en eller to fine magneter og skiver som kan brukes til coasters, bare sett gummiknotter under ;)
<Mathias> coaster?
<RoyK> sånn plate man kan sette kaffekopper på
<Mathias> ahh
<RoyK> særlig damer liker sånn blanke, fine plater til vinglass eller te eller noe
<Mathias> aha
<Mathias> tror jeg heller bruker de som frisbee
<RoyK> funker dårlig
<RoyK> for små og for tunge
<Mathias> de flyr jævla langt hvis man kaster de rett
<RoyK> tja - 2,5"-skiver?
<Mathias> 3,5" jeg prøvde med
<RoyK> omtrent som å kaste stein
<RoyK> 5,25" burde funke fint ;)
<RoyK> om du finner noen sånne lenger
<Mathias> eller så kan man alltids snurre de opp til x antall rpm og skyte de bortover bakken
<Mathias> funker greit med cd'er :P
<RoyK> cd-er er jo litt kjedelige - de veier jo ingenting
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> men "kjører" langt :P
<RoyK> om du vil ha den disken, kan du sikkert bare flise over penger på nettbanken
<RoyK> går nok fortere en peipæl
<Mathias> Your boss climbed the corporate ladder, wrong by wrong.
<f00f-> sier du det du
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> /usr/games/fortune sier det
<RoyK> hjalp en fyr på #ubuntu-server med noe diskkrøll, og han flisa over noen kroner på paypal - stas ;)
<malin> kult
<Mathias> :o
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-30
<jo-erlend> Jeg hadde egentlig ventet å få et svar på hva dere ønsker å gjøre. Det er ikke noe problem for meg å stå som admin for mailinglista, LP, locosiden og sånt, men jeg foretrekker det helt klart hvis noen andre kan overta alt det der ettersom jeg ikke skal være her lenger. Det er som sagt ikke noe hastverk, men jeg håper dere kan finne ut av hvem som skal ha hva og sende meg en mail på det. joerlend.schinstad@ubuntu.com. Godt nytt
<jo-erlend> år :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-31
<Aeyoun> Hva var jo-erlends greie?
<RoyK> Aeyoun: stort sett å si "hei, jeg er tilbake"
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-01
* Mathias changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For koseprat og annet fjas, prøv #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct || Godt nyttår! :)
<RoyK> godt nytt år :)
<IvarB> vi får se :P
<RoyK> hehe
<Malinux_> Aeyoun: Jo-Erlend er/var kontaktperson for ubuntu-norge og ønsker at noen tar over, da han i noen år nå har ønsket å ikke lengere være kontaktperson.
<Aeyoun> Ubuntu Norge er vel ingenting?
<Malinux_> det er ikke stor aktivitet nei
<Malinux_> men det kan jo endres :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend banna meg fra facebook-sida til ubuntu norge for å tilby serverplass til den nye ubuntu.no fordi jeg sa jeg trengte admintilgang til nettstedet om jeg skulle kunne hoste det
<Malinux_> Så det hadde ingenting med dine fremstillinger av Jo-Erlend å gjøre altså?
<RoyK> nei - jeg bare sa jeg kunne hoste nettsiden. han krevde null tilgang fra min side og jeg sa det var vanskelig å gjøre noe med når jeg hosta den
<Malinux_> han ville ikke av vi skulle havne i en situasjon der du f.eks. stengte tilgangen til ubuntu.no eller ta siden ned
<RoyK> ja og hvorfor skulle jeg gjør det?
<RoyK> han bare kasta meg ut fra kanalene og facebooksida uten å stille spørsmål
<RoyK> menmen - legg det til side
<kjell> god kveld og godt nyttår! Noen som har klart å koble en android LG-telefon til LG Pc-suite i ubuntu?
<Malinux_> RoyK_: Du ser ingen sammenheng mellom at du ble kastet ut fra facebooksida og kanalene fordi du kalte Jo-Erlend det du kalte han? Eller at han var redd for at du kunne finne på å stenge ned ubuntu.no om du fikk admintilgang på bakgrunn av at du tidligere hadde misbrukt operatørstatusen din til å banne meg fra ubuntu-no av personlige grunner? Jeg kan likevel forstå at du syntes det er rart at du ble bannet av Jo-Erlend om alt som
<Malinux_> skjer i verden er enkelthendelser uten sammenheng med hverandre.
<RoyK_> Malinux_: nå kalte jeg ikke ham noe spesielt
<RoyK_> menmen - om du vil ta opp igjen den gamle krigen, så kan jeg stikke
<Malinux_> RoyK_: i den grad det ikke er spesielt å kalle noen diktatoriske og eneherskere og sånt og drive det temmelig langt.
<Malinux_> jeg ønsker ikke ta opp noen krig, men du kan ikke komme å late som om du ble kastet ut uten grunn, når det er en grunn
<Malinux_> Du får stå for det du har sagt og gjort.
<Malinux_> så kan man legge ting bak seg. Man kan ikke late som sannheten er en annen og stikke fingrene i ørene og det der. (billedlig sett)
<RoyK_> jeg står for det har sagt
<RoyK_> men så har jeg ikke akkurat *gjort* noe i denne sammenhengen
<RoyK_> men at han har oppført seg som enehersker (noe som kan sies med flere ord), er vel ikke akkurat usant
<RoyK_> så kan du sikkert kaste meg ut om du mener jeg uttrykker en mening som ikke bør uttrykkes på kanalen
<Malinux_> osv osv osv.
<RoyK_> et klokt svar ;)
<qwebirc85583> hei
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-02
<winb> skjer
#ubuntu-no 2014-01-03
<Mathias> mulig å deaktivere HUD i enkelte programmer?
<Malinux_> godt spørsmål, og det hadde gjort ting enklere i f.eks. en del spill der alt gjerne er noe annet. Jeg har av den grunn om jeg spiller spill i dosbox brukt gnome-panels i stedet for unity
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-29
<RoyK> Jannis: nettverkstrøbbel?
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Han er jo CD kunde...............
<RoyK> hehe
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-30
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Det er en reseller av CrashPlan Pro
<Aeyoun> Lit tpå samme måte som at vi ikke har CashPlan på jobb, men Opera Backup Amsterdam.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: ser det blir cirka dobbel pris av hva crashplan.com tar, men med tanke på hvor kortreist dataene blir, og at fyren snakka om direktekontakt med 3. linje hos code42-support, samt underlagt norske, ikke amerikanske lover, så tror jeg nok jeg skal vurdere det sterkt
<Mathias> RoyK: hvorfor ikke sette opp egen backupservice? :p
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Hvor mange personer er det? Skeptiisk til IT-selskaper med én fyr. Plutselig brenner han ut eller blir truffet av et flytog.
<RoyK> Mathias: litt vel dyrt...
<RoyK> Aeyoun: ikke én fyr, han jeg snakka med var vel en leder, men de er nok ikke store. Men igjen - det er for hjemmeserveren, ikke for hioa :P
<Aeyoun> Likevel.
<RoyK> 3 mann sertifisert på code42
<Aeyoun> Kjipt om han dauer og dødsboet selger harddiskene hans med dine data på.
<RoyK> joda, deler skepsisen, men får se på kvalitet/opphastighet først
<RoyK> Aeyoun: skal sørge for god krypto ;)
<RoyK> cp bruker jo 448bit AES http://support.code42.com/CrashPlan/Latest/Configuring/Archive_Encryption_Key_Security
<RoyK> problemet er imidlertid at klienten ikke er åpen (OSS), så hva som egentlig skjer under topplokket, er det heller vanskelig å finne ut av
<emma> hi guys
<Dry_Lips> hi emma, what brings you to ubuntu-no? :) (This is the official support channel for Norwegian Ubuntu users)
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-31
<Aeyoun> Test. (Ignorer meg.)
<Mathias> /ignore Aeyoun all
<Aeyoun> Mathias: Jeg bare så at loggingen ikke ser ut til å fungere lengre. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/12/31/%23ubuntu-no.html
<Mathias> Aeyoun: den slippes ved midnatt iirc
<Aeyoun> Tidsstempelene i basedir er tilfeldige.
<Mathias> oh, den er faktisk live(ish)
<Aeyoun> Mathias: Nesten. Jeg forstår faktisk ikke logikken bak hvor ofte den oppdaterer seg.
<Aeyoun> Også interessant og se at ingen søkemotorer ser ut til og like sidene der veldig godt. Er jo masse spennende der.
<AndyOslo> Noen som veit hvordan jeg automatisk få to NTFS hdd volumer mounta automatisk i Ubuntu?
<AndyOslo> Gjerne i hver sin mappe på skrivebordet som heter D disk og E disk
<AndyOslo> De heter SDB1 og SDC1 i Ubuntu...........
<Aeyoun> New and improved versjon oppdatert for 2015-reglene: https://www.tollsjekk.no/importkalkulator
<Aeyoun> Ehm, feil kanal. Beklager det.
<Malinux> Aeyoun: det får gå for denne gangen... :P :) går nok veldig greit ;)
<Aeyoun> Skeptisk.
<Malinux> skjønner :)
<RoyK> AndyOslo1981: først og fremst vil jeg anbefale å holde seg langt unna NTFS på ubuntu. Bruk det bare hvis du skal bruke eksterne disker både på windows og linux, men sett da heller opp samba på en liten server og bruk den i stedet
<AndyOslo1981> Jeg kjører av forsjellige grunner Windows 7 på samme maskinen, og jeg vil at Win og Ubuntu skal ha tilgang til de samme dataene
<RoyK> vil anbefale en liten hjemmeserver i stedet for å pese me ntfs på linux
<AndyOslo1981> Fikk det til, men etterhvert skal maskinen bli Linux only, og da blir nok diskene reformatert i ext4 eller no i den duren.
<AndyOslo1981> Og planen er å redusere antall maskiner, ikke øke det :)
<eyfour> AndyOslo1981: som Roy nevnte bør man ikke bruke NTFS med Ubuntu i det hele tatt. Anbefaler å være veldig forsiktig hvis du likevel må, og ta sikkerhetskopi av NTFS-partisjonen(e) med Windows så snart som mulig etter evt. skrivehandlinger gjort via Ubuntu.
<AndyOslo1981> Har aldri opplevd datatap eller korrupte filer ved bruk av NTFS partisjoner i Ubuntu, men skal som sagt endre det når jeg får tid.......
<eyfour> Det er fint. Bare pass på hva du bruker til å (over-)skrive ting til/på partisjonen(e).
<RoyK> eyfour: funker fint med ntfs3g
<RoyK> eyfour: men ikke noe liv laga å bruke i prod
<RoyK> men igjen - ntfs3g kjører jo på fuse, så skrivehastigheten kommer nok til å suge ganske hardt
<eyfour> Enig. Rsync/deja-dup[licity] tok f.eks. livet av et filsystem hos meg en gang da jeg var i samme situasjon som Andy. Programmet brydde seg ikke om makslengde på filstier i NTFS, så det kjørte over et uheldig langt filnavn fra ext4-partisjonen. …bada-bing!
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> derfor - ha heller en liten, stillegående filserver med noen disker i RAID sånn at ting funker fra flere plattformer og sånn at du tåler at disker tryner (de gjør det!)
<AndyOslo1981> Men dette er ikkeno problem hvis man kobler seg på NTFS partisjoner på en Windows maskin via nettverket?
<RoyK> nei, men hvorfor ikke hjemmeserver? Da får du jo brukt ting over smb eller nfs eller hva du nå vil fra hva som helst, så kan du kjøre opp mycloud eller noe for backup av håndholdte ting også
<eyfour> Vel, jeg har ikke hatt problemer med den metoden. Mulig at det gjøres noen ekstra valideringer i samba e.l. før filene faktisk legges i filsystemet
<RoyK> eyfour: samba?
<RoyK> eyfour: cifs != samba ;)
<RoyK> samba er en server - cifs en klient som monterer SMB-filsystemer - ntfs er irrelevant når man snakker over nett
<eyfour> Ah, der ser du hvor lite jeg kan om nettverksstandarder :)
<RoyK> SMB er en protokoll, også kalt CIFS for et lite øyeblikk etter at de begynte å signere pakkene
<RoyK> hva slags filsystem som brukes under, er ikke så relevant, selv om steinalderfilsystem som FAT ikke støtter vettuge atributter
<RoyK> kjører du samba, kan du bruke ext[234], jfs, xfs, reiserfs, btrfs, ja, egentlig alt og klienten vil ikke se filsystemet på disk, bare nettverksfilsystemet på SMB
<eyfour> Nettopp. Og ettersom SMB-tjeneren i Andys foreslåtte scenario kjører på et Windows-system, kan man lese og (over-)skrive ting som ligger der med Ubuntu-klientmaskiner uten å bekymre seg for at sistnevnte forårsaker filsystem-kluss, sant?
<RoyK> joda
<AndyOslo1981> Hvis jeg skal sette opp en hjemmeserver må jeg ha litt mere egnet hardware, og ikkeno med ørten vifter som bråker..........
<Aeyoun> RaspBerry Pis er jo fint for små tjenerjobber.
<AndyOslo1981> Joa, men det krever at den har minst 1 ekstern disk tilkoblet.................
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-01
* Mathias changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For koseprat og annet fjas, prøv #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct || Godt nyttår! Og greier!
<skandix> o.O
<RoyK> godt nytt :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-03
<Aeyoun> Har noen brukt norske URLer med nginx før? Jeg krangler med “å” og nginx. http://serverfault.com/q/656096/83257
<Aeyoun> Noen ville uttalelser eller teorier om hvor velegnet en Lenovo Yoga 3 Pro hadde vært i Linux-verdenen? http://shop.lenovo.com/no/no/laptops/lenovo/yoga/yoga-3-pro/
<RoyK> sinnsykt at de fremdeles selger laptopper til 12k+ med snurriser
<RoyK> (eller tar 2k ekstra for en SSD)
<RoyK> snurredisker er til masselagring. punktum.
<Aeyoun> RoyK: snurris?
<RoyK> Aeyoun: du veit sånne disker som snurrer...
<RoyK> Aeyoun: sånn som ikke heter SSD ;)
<Aeyoun> HDD (uttales hhuhhdddddd)
<Aeyoun> Skjønner.
<Aeyoun> RoyK: De må ha mye lagring for å være premiummaskiner. Mye SSD = enormt mye penger.
<RoyK> 512GB SSD koster ikke all verdens
<RoyK> 256GB SSD får du for 700 eller så over disk
<RoyK> da jeg fikk meg en macbook pro retina fra jobben for 2,5 år siden, kosta 512GB SSD litt
<RoyK> ikke så mye nå
<RoyK> så venter vi bare på 8TB SSD til tusen spenn ;)
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Det er fordi det ikke er SSDer i Macer. Det er hybrider.
<RoyK> det SSD i denne
<RoyK> ikke hybrid
<RoyK> tror ikke mac-er har hybrider
<Aeyoun> RoyK: “FusionDrive”
<RoyK> Aeyoun: det brukes i de stasjonære, ikke laptopper
#ubuntu-no 2015-01-04
<Aeyoun> RoyK: MacBooken min fra i høst har en fusion drive
<Aeyoun> MacBook Pro
<RoyK> såpass - denne har ssd
<Aeyoun> Er du sikker? ;-)
<RoyK> men var jo flaggskipet da den kom
<Aeyoun> Sjekk i Disk Utility. Viser om hardisken består av en eller to fysiske disker. Eneste stedet det vises.
<RoyK> joda, har vært innom der noen ganger
<Aeyoun> Står to SMART-statuser eller noe i den duren. Husker ikke nøyaktig og har ikke MacBooken foran meg.
<RoyK> er ssd
<RoyK> uansett - hadde hørt det om det var en snurris inni der ;)
<RoyK> den ttktkktkktkktktktk-lyden er vanskelig å skjule
<Aeyoun> Anyhow, … Yoga Pro 3 … Linux-fab or not?
<RoyK> aner ikke
<Aeyoun> Jeg har en Carbon X1 (1st gen) nå. Også fra Lenovo. Yoga Pro 3 er en tre generasjoner nyere maskin uten hardwaren jeg har hatt problemer med i X1. Så … bør være fett. Selv om HiDPI-skjerm er skummelt. Er vel bare Opera og Gnome som støtter den.
<RoyK> hva ligger i hidpi?
<Aeyoun> "Retina"
<Aeyoun> 2x den vanlige pikseltettheten for samme skjermstørrelse
<RoyK> så interpoleres ting opp?
<Aeyoun> window.pixelAspectRatio = 2 for JavaScript-folket.
 * RoyK er ikke av javascript-folket
<Aeyoun> RoyK: hvor fikk du snurredisker fra?
<RoyK> eh?
<RoyK> butikk?
<RoyK> Aeyoun: eller mente du uttrykket?
<Mathias> neste ord vi kan bruke: svivedisker
<Aeyoun> RoyK: alle modellene hadde SSD. Var ikke noe non-SSD option.
<Aeyoun> Mathias: platelager, mener du?
<RoyK> Aeyoun: var vel Malinux som først brukte snurredisk-uttrykket da jeg hørte det
<Aeyoun> roteringslager.
<RoyK> mye bedre med snurredisk ;)
<Mathias> snurrefisk
<RoyK> kor mykje data kan du lagre på snurretørrfisken?
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhJQp-q1Y1s
<Malinux> var det jeg som kalte det snurredisk? jeg trodde det var deg jeg RoyK
<Malinux> kanskje jeg husker feil om snurredisker, for en disk er jo noe som snurrer
<Malinux> ssd er jo ikke en ikke-snurredisk, da den ikke er disk, men ta jeg sier snurredisk for det :p
<Malinux> ingen på bitraf har svart enda
#ubuntu-no 2016-01-04
<RoyK> mrgn
<geirha> oe
<RoyK> :)
<Malinux> http://forskning.no/2015/12/slik-har-star-wars-inspirert-vitenskapen
<dnor> Linux-bruken i landet ser ut til å være synkende. http://gs.statcounter.com/#desktop-os-NO-monthly-201412-201512
<RoyK> dnor: stort sett alt er synkende av desktop/laptop - flere og flere bruker jo android/ios-dingser som nettbrett, selv om det ser ut til å være litt tilbakegang på dem også (noen lengta kanskje tilbake til et skikkelig tastatur)
<RoyK> dnor: gjetter at os x har spist litt av linux-kaka også - enn så lenge funker det jo fett med alt slags gpl-programvare og du kan kompilere opp alt du skulle trenge som ikke følger med (brew install ...)
<RoyK> ...og det virker med endel kommersiell programvare som er alt fra kløn til umulig på linux
<RoyK> snakka faktisk med ei sekretærdame på uio.no her om dagen (i et møte) som vurderte å gå tilbake til windows (fra mac) fordi Outlook sugde så hardt på mac
<RoyK> (henne om det)
<Mathias> outlook suger vel like hardt uansett hvilken platform du er på
<Malinux> det kan jo være den suger litt mindre på en hjemmelig plattform, enn på de andre, selv om den kan se ut til å ha sine begrensninger?
<dnor> RoyK: Dette var bare relativt til andre "desktop OS".
<RoyK> dnor: så det
<RoyK> dnor: derav referansen mot alt-annet-som-ikke-er-desktop-og-som-har-eksplodert-de-siste-Ã¥ra (tm)
<dnor> RoyK: du trenger å gå på butikken en tur. Du trenger nytt tegnsett.
<dnor> Alt du skriver er fult av spørsmålstegn.
<RoyK> dnor: eventuelt trenger du skikkelig unicode-støtte ;)
<RoyK> dnor: jeg har hatt det samme oppsettet her etpar år uten at folk har klaga
<dnor> dnor: hey, jeg har emojis og alt mulig her på min side. :P
<dnor> RoyK: dog, klienten her er beta at best. :P Polari® for GNOME™.
<RoyK> dnor: veit ikke hvem du snakker med, men når du ikke kan se ølpåbærtur, har du ikke unicode ;)
<dnor> RoyK: det merkelige er at alle andre har æ-ø-å og Unicode. Det er bare deg som ikke har det.
<dnor> Som sagt, kan godt være klientsidebug på min side. Har rapportert en drøss med bugs av alle slag til Polari-folket så kan godt være de trenger mer poliamori og bughunting session i GNOME-campen.
<RoyK> Malinux: ser du mine æøåÆØÅ?
<RoyK> Mathias: ?
<Malinux> RoyK: ja
<Malinux> jeg så æøåÆØÅ
<Malinux> og et ?-tegn
<RoyK> ja, på slutten, tenker jeg
<Malinux> nei, var et ?tegn til sist, etter æøåÆØÅ
<RoyK> æææøøååÆØÅ og kanskje þð og et lite ?
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> ð þ ser jeg
<RoyK> ja, og sikkert de norsk
<RoyK> e
<RoyK> bokstavene?
<Malinux> kanskje dnor som har noe feil på tegnsettet sitt?
<RoyK> det var mitt forslag
<Malinux> jeg stemmer også for det nå
<dnor> Malinux: jeg ser dine Å-er helt fint. Og đþ.
<dnor> RoyK sine derimot.
<Malinux> dnor: hm, stange
<Malinux> strange
<Malinux> dnor: hvilket tegnsett  bruker du?
#ubuntu-no 2016-01-05
<dnor> dnor: utf-8
<dnor> Der så du en annen bug. :D Skrev "Malinux:" men ble byttet ut med mitt eget nick når jeg sendte.
<Mathias> høres ut som en rar klient
<Malinux> Mathias: jau
<Malinux> dnor: hvilken klient bruker du?
<Malinux> og versjon
<dnor> GNOME Polari 3.18.1
<dnor> Den er noe uferdig.
<dnor> I moderne GNOME-stil har den ingen instillinger, men er veldig pen å se på.
<Malinux> dnor: har du spurt på #polari på irc.gnome.org ?
<Malinux> kan ikke si jeg fant en oversikt over eventuelle kjente bugs i github: https://github.com/GNOME/polari
<dnor> Skrev da i går at jeg alt har rapportert en drøss med bugs til dem. :)
<Malinux> okey. jeg har nok ikke lest backloggen her ;)
<dnor> Er ganske mange bugs. :P
<Malinux> tydeligvis
<Malinux> er de bugsene du opplever, kjente bugs?
<dnor> Noen få av de. De fleste er ikke rapporterte.
<Malinux> okey
<dnor> Litt spent på om noen har lyst til å fikse bugs i den eller om det er abandonware.
<Malinux> bare tiden vil vise
#ubuntu-no 2016-01-06
<RoyK> mhm
<Malinux> raptus: er det du som er deg?
<Malinux> fra facebook-gruppa?
<raptus> jeg er meg, men ikke han du mener
<Malinux> nei, fant ut nå, at han jeg tenkte på har havnet på en annen irc-kanal :)
<Malinux> ville ikke skrive navn og sånt her sånn i tilfelet :)
<raptus> :P
<raptus> følger fb-tråden selv :)
<Malinux> ah :)
#ubuntu-no 2016-01-09
<Guest20888> Lenge siden jeg har brukt irc nå...:-)
<Malinux> velkommen tilbake :)
<Malinux> irc overlevde msn
<Guest20888> hehe
<Malinux> irc overlever nok også facebook :)
<Guest20888> tror nok det ja  :-)
<Malinux> irc kom vel for først egang i 1988 :)
<Guest20888> Irc har iallefall vært siden jeg kom på nett i 95
<Malinux> hehe ja, oi, vi har vært på nett siden samme år, men jeg ante ikke noe om irc og chatting før i 97 eller noe sånt
<Guest20888> Men jeg står fast på en ting...
<Malinux> okey :)
<Guest20888> postfix og apache på to forskjellige maskiner og DNS...
<Guest20888> har plagdes litt med postfix en liten stund nå, å har innsett at jeg må ha noe som peker m,ail-trafikken til rett maskin, samtidig som web-trafikken styres til en annen maskin. Dette gjøres forsåvidt i ruteren min, men når jeg prøver å telnet'e mail-serveren, får jeg kun kontakt +\ port 25.
<Guest20888> web fungerer som den skal.
<Guest20888> Jeg har åpnet de portene som jeg skal i ruteren, 25, 110, 143, og 995. Jeg får ikke mx-record hos dyndns som jeg bruker som dns.
<Guest20888> Det skal legges til at begge disse serverne, forøvrig ubuntu 14.04.3 kjører som VM under vmware på en win7 maskin.
<Malinux> RoyK vet kanskje noe om dette :)
<RoyK> Guest20888: hva var problemet?
<Guest20888> Trenger jeg å sette opp en lokal DNS for å få rutet mail til rett maskin? Se over
<RoyK> det vanlige er bruker@domene.noe
<RoyK> da slår epostserveren opp MX for domenet i DNS og sender eposten dit
<RoyK> MX er "mail exchange", serveren(e) som har ansvar for eposten
<Guest20888> Jeg bruker DynDNS som registrar, å der får jeg ikke mx-record. Men, mail blir videresendt til domenet mitt. Problemet er at jeg får sendt mail, men ikke mottatt. MeBortsett hvis jeg går inn på webmin, der får jeg mottatt og sendt..
<Guest20888> VAr derfor jeg lurte på om jeg måtte sette opp en egen dns for å få den mx.recorden...
<RoyK> !webmin
<lubotu3> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<RoyK> bare ikke bruk webmin
<RoyK> *alle* jeg kjenner som har brukt webmin (meg selv inkludert) som har prøvd å bruke litt tid på å gjøre ting i kommandolinja, har slutta med webmin og aldri sett seg tilbake
<Guest20888> Hehe...jeg vet...:-)
<RoyK> at den i tillegg gjerne karnøfler debian/ubuntu-konfig, gjør det ikke noe bedre
<Guest20888> Bruker stort sett webmin for å sjekke konfigureringene. Syns den egentlig er vanskelig å litt uoversiktlig å bruke
<RoyK> men bruk gjerne et eget domene med CNAME mot dyndns-greia
<Guest20888> ok..det kan jeg prøve.
<RoyK> Guest20888: vær så snill - bare lær deg kommandolinja - det er ikke vanskelig
<Guest20888> Jeg bruker stort sett bare kommandolinja..:-) Som sagt, webmin syns jeg er litt uoversiktlig, å vanskelig å bruke
<Guest20888> Men, skjønner det slik at lokal dns, med cname mot dyndns?
<RoyK> ok - fiks deg domene
<RoyK> registrer på joker.com eller noe
<Guest20888> Har jonbang.net ..:-)
<Guest20888> Men da kan jeg slette de subdomenene  som er registrert der, å heller legge de til i lokal DNS?
<RoyK> har ikke noe å si
<RoyK> underdomener, altså
<RoyK> men maskinnavn er ikke underdomener
<Guest20888> ok
<RoyK> blogg.karlsbakk.net er et maskinnavn i domenet karlsbakk.net
<RoyK> blogg.wtf.karlsbakk.net er et maskinnavn i underdomenet wtf.karlsbakk.net
<Guest20888> ok
<Guest20888> Men jeg har følgende subdomener lagt til i dyndns: pub.jonbang.net, media.jonbang.net og test.jonbang.net. Alle disse går til samme IP, og ruteren sender disse til den lokale maskinen jeg har disse
<Guest20888> Bare tenkte at lokal DNS kan like godt gjøre den  jobben?
<RoyK> hvorfor ikke gjøre det skikkelig? ;)
<RoyK> men lokal dns funker jo også
<Guest20888> Hehe....web og apache virker iallefall slik det skal  :-) :-)
<RoyK> jeg har egentlig gitt opp ubuntu på server
<RoyK> for mye rart, for mange raske endringer, for mange bugs som ignoreres osv
#ubuntu-no 2018-01-05
<carestad> Noen som har opplevd noe lignende dette: https://i.stack.imgur.com/esNmU.gif
<carestad> Fargeforskjell i nettleser (Chrome og Opera i hvert fall) ved vindubytte (??)
<RoyK> carestad: aldri sett…
<RoyK> kanskje Mathsterk eller Malinux eller AndyOslo eller noen andre med litt mer peil på ubuntu desktop enn meg ;)
<RoyK> [NAV] Din estimerte ventetid er 43 dager, 21 timer og 33 minutter. Vennligst hold linjen.
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Har aldri sett det problemet der jeg heller
#ubuntu-no 2020-01-03
<mimrik> hei
